# Pugnalato al cuore



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio. 
Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia 
sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando 
a farlo massimo 1 o 2 volte al mese. Da anni poi lei mi rifiutava ogni minima avances. 
poco tempo fa vengo a scoprire che ha una relazione con uno di 60 anni, da quasi 3 anni! 
Senza entrare nei dettagli di quanta cattiveria ho ricevuto e di quante cose hanno improvvisamente avuto un senso
non riesco ne a perdonarla, ne a passarci sopra e sopratutto a lasciarla. Da quando lo ho scoperto lei é diventata 
la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita. 
non riesco a darmi pace da settimane, ed ogni volta che ero deciso a troncare si disperava e non sono mai riuscito a 
girarmi ed andarmente. 
Penso che sia umanamente impossibile per me dimenticare, e sopratutto riuscire a pensare ad un futuro sereno 
con questa persona. Le ho perdonato un tradimento "virtuale" (sexting) 2-3 mesi prima che cominciasse quello reale con un'altra persona


Sto vivendo in una zona grigia da quando ho scoperto il tutto...


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


se erano anni che lo facevate 1-2 volte al mese, ti sorprendi che lei si sia trovata un altro?  soprattutto dato che avevi già scoperto un tradimento virtuale?  e considerando che state insieme da quando lei aveva 18 anni?

avete 36 e 32 anni, se non era un matrimonio bianco il vostro, era ovvio che, date le premesse, andasse a finire così


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se erano anni che lo facevate 1-2 volte al mese, ti sorprendi che lei si sia trovata un altro?  soprattutto dato che avevi già scoperto un tradimento virtuale?  e considerando che state insieme da quando lei aveva 18 anni?
> 
> avete 36 e 32 anni, se non era un matrimonio bianco il vostro, era ovvio che, date le premesse, andasse a finire così


Erano 3 o 4 mesi che lo facevamo così poco, e poi negli ultimi anni (da quando sta con il 60enne) mi ha praticamente sempre rifiutato, facendolo diventare praticamente un matrimonio bianco.


----------



## mavi1982 (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


Ciao Mirco 
Mi dispiace per la tua situazione.
Avete figli?
Lei ha troncato?


----------



## mavi1982 (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


in che senso?


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Erano 3 o 4 mesi che lo facevamo così poco, e poi negli ultimi anni (da quando sta con il 60enne) mi ha praticamente sempre rifiutato, facendolo diventare praticamente un matrimonio bianco.


e tu in 3 anni non ti sei mai posto il problema del perchè lei ti rifiutasse?


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> Ciao Mirco
> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione.
> Avete figli?
> Lei ha troncato?


Con lui pare di si, anche perchè ora non fa un passo senza di me e ed e diventata veramente la donna perfetta, facciamo sesso anche diverse volte al giorno (anche se spesso mi fa schifo farlo dopo quello che è successo e non riesco a non pensarci) 
Figli per fortuna non ne abbiamo


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2018)

Come hai scoperto che tua moglie aveva una relazione?


----------



## mavi1982 (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Con lui pare di si, anche perchè ora non fa un passo senza di me e ed e diventata veramente la donna perfetta, facciamo sesso anche diverse volte al giorno (anche se spesso mi fa schifo farlo dopo quello che è successo e non riesco a non pensarci)
> Figli per fortuna non ne abbiamo


Che non riesci a non pensarci e fisiologico.
3 anni sono lunghi 
ne parlate ? Avete sviscerato il discorso oppure ci sono ancora cose che non hai capito/avuto il corraggio di chiedere?
Credo che la prima cosa sia la chiarezza ed è il primo punto da cui partire.
Poi devi fare un bilancio 
ed eventualmente prenndere una decisione.


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Con lui pare di si, anche perchè ora non fa un passo senza di me e ed e diventata veramente la donna perfetta, facciamo sesso anche diverse volte al giorno (anche se spesso mi fa schifo farlo dopo quello che è successo e non riesco a non pensarci)
> Figli per fortuna non ne abbiamo


Prendi precauzioni


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> Che non riesci a non pensarci e fisiologico.
> 3 anni sono lunghi
> ne parlate ? Avete sviscerato il discorso oppure ci sono ancora cose che non hai capito/avuto il corraggio di chiedere?
> Credo che la prima cosa sia la chiarezza ed è il primo punto da cui partire.
> ...


Si massima trasparenza e dialogo, so anche più di quello che dovrei


----------



## Jimbo123 (6 Settembre 2018)

Non avete figli, molla tutto e trovati un'altra.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Non avete figli, molla tutto e trovati un'altra.


Non credo sia semplice


----------



## Frithurik (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non credo sia semplice


Perche'.-


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche'.-


È una relazione che dura fin dall adolescenza

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Frithurik (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È una relazione che dura fin dall adolescenza
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 Alllora!! a 37 anni non pensi che potrebbe provare a rifarsi una vita, dopo quello che ha subito.
3 anni non sono tre mesi, questa faceva una vita a se.
Poi contento lui  contenti tutti.
Io al suo posto ci penserei abbastanza su.


----------



## Farabrutto (6 Settembre 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Alllora!! a 37 anni non pensi che potrebbe provare a rifarsi una vita, dopo quello che ha subito.
> 3 anni non sono tre mesi, questa faceva una vita a se.
> Poi contento lui  contenti tutti.
> Io al suo posto ci penserei abbastanza su.


Beh oddio 3 anni o 3 mesi non cambia molto, almeno secondo me. Il punto è se lo superi o meno.

Effettivamente se non avete figli forse una riflessione se vuoi ancora un futuro con questa donna e se vuoi avere da lei dei figli... Lo farei. Perché dopo ti incastri per bene.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo123 (6 Settembre 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Beh oddio 3 anni o 3 mesi non cambia molto, almeno secondo me. Il punto è se lo superi o meno.
> 
> Effettivamente se non avete figli forse una riflessione se vuoi ancora un futuro con questa donna e se vuoi avere da lei dei figli... Lo farei. Perché dopo ti incastri per bene.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me cambia eccome. Un tradimento di 3 anni richiede come minimo un certo livello di coinvolgimento emotivo. Poi, da quello che ha scritto lui, lei lo ha ripetutamente rifiutato e trattato di merda in questi 3 anni. Facendo 1+1 direi che la signora si è probabilmente innamorata (e forse lo è ancora) del tizio. Le probabilità che riprenda a tradirlo una volta calmate le acque sono abbastanza alte. Vale, quindi, veramente la pena continuare con lei?


----------



## Farabrutto (6 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Secondo me cambia eccome. Un tradimento di 3 anni richiede come minimo un certo livello di coinvolgimento emotivo. Poi, da quello che ha scritto lui, lei lo ha ripetutamente rifiutato e trattato di merda in questi 3 anni. Facendo 1+1 direi che la signora si è probabilmente innamorata (e forse lo è ancora) del tizio. Le probabilità che riprenda a tradirlo una volta calmate le acque sono abbastanza alte. Vale, quindi, veramente la pena continuare con lei?


Non mi sono spiegato... Accetto il tuo punto di vista... Per me per 3 mesi non sono pochi.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (6 Settembre 2018)

Il fatto che lei sia stata amante di un 60enne non vuole assolutamente dire che* è la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita*, altrimenti il 60enne le avrebbe detto di lasciarti e le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere con lei.
Ci sei dentro fino al collo, mi dispiace.


----------



## Jimbo123 (6 Settembre 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato... Accetto il tuo punto di vista... Per me per 3 mesi non sono pochi.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì sì, ho capito quello che intendi. Dicevo io che da parte sua (della signora) è più facile lasciarsi alle spalle una storia di 3 mesi che di 3 anni, perché nel primo caso è probabile che si tratti di solo sesso; nel secondo non tanto.


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto che lei sia stata amante di un 60enne non vuole assolutamente dire che* è la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita*, altrimenti il 60enne le avrebbe detto di lasciarti e le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere con lei.
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo, mi dispiace.


Lo ho scoperto proprio grazie al fatto che lui insisteva di farle prendere una decisione, lei era molto strana e pensierosa, tirava fuori tanti discorsi per darmi la colpa che la nostra relazione non va bene ecc ecc
Quando le ho detto che sospetto in questo tizio ha cominciato espressione ma non smentiva. 
Insistendo e beccando una chiamata è saltato fuori tutto. 
Quindi si, lui più e più volte la ha messa di fronte ad un bivio. E lei ha sempre scelto di tenere il piede in 2 scarpe


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto che lei sia stata amante di un 60enne non vuole assolutamente dire che* è la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita*, altrimenti il 60enne le avrebbe detto di lasciarti e le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere con lei.
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo, mi dispiace.


Voleva dire che, da quando ha scoperto il tradimento, lei si COMPORTA da donna ideale.


----------



## Farabrutto (6 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Sì sì, ho capito quello che intendi. Dicevo io che da parte sua (della signora) è più facile lasciarsi alle spalle una storia di 3 mesi che di 3 anni, perché nel primo caso è probabile che si tratti di solo sesso; nel secondo non tanto.


Francamente della signora mi preoccuperei fino ad un certo punto. Nel senso che la possibilità che sia recidiva... Ci sarebbe in ambedue i casi.
Piuttosto bisogna capire se il nostro amico voglia tenere botta, superare (con il tempo) la cosa e capire se vuole programmare il suo futuro dandole di nuovo fiducia, vivere invece con il tarlo del sospetto, oppure accettare questa inclinazione della moglie.
La terza ipotesi la valuterei solo se ci fossero dei figli in mezzo. Ma nel suo caso... Onestamente proprio no

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


Non ha avuto solo il 60enne, ma ne ha avuti altri che non saprai mai, te lo garantisco. Sei fortunato non hai figli. Comincia una lunga e dolorosa separazione che ti porterà a vivere meglio la tua vita. Il vaso è così rotto che non ci sono modi per rimetterlo in sesto. Sei in tempo per rifarti una famiglia vera o un altra compagna. Esci da questo incubo e alla svelta.
Tre anni è una relazione duratura, permanente, dove ha saputo coltivare attenzioni, pensieri, tempo da dedicare. Ci ha fatto l'amore, in maniere diverse, sarà partita anche qualche week end dicendoti che stava via o per lavoro o con un amica con la complicità dell'amica o di un parente. Hanno scopato e fatto l'amore in ogni dove. Avrà ingoiato il suo sperma e forse si sarà anche fatta venire dove più lui gradiva. E mentre tu la pensavi altrove, era lì a prenderlo.
E magari un giorno quando l'hai chiamato era nuda che lo stava per fare o lo stava facendo o era in sua compagnia.


Fai tu


(lo so sono un bastardo ma è una prospettiva dovuta e reale)


----------



## Marjanna (6 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Voleva dire che, da quando ha scoperto il tradimento, lei si COMPORTA da donna ideale.


Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


Molto semplice. Non si vuole perdere una determinata sicurezza e tenere il piede in due staffe perchè conviene. Perchè alle volte le relazioni sono molto più complesse di quello che sembra. E agenti esterni aiutano addirittura a tenere in piedi una storia senza senso e senza ne capo ne coda. Ho esperienza diretta in famiglia di un assurdità che se la racconto dite che me la sono inventata e diretta personale , ma da traditore seriale cornificatore e cornuto mi è andata bene. Molto. Troppo. Vediamo...


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


Ciao 

mi dispiace per quello che stai vivendo. Praticamente avete passato mezza vita insieme. 
Dev'essere veramente surreale la situazione in cui sei. 

Tre anni sono tanti. 

Come ha reagito quando l'hai scoperta?

Che adesso faccia la donna ideale conta meno di zero. 
Anzi. Al tuo posto a me farebbe incazzare e non poco. 

Anche - e soprattutto - perchè la donna ideale non esiste.


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non ha avuto solo il 60enne, ma ne ha avuti altri che non saprai mai, te lo garantisco. Sei fortunato non hai figli. Comincia una lunga e dolorosa separazione che ti porterà a vivere meglio la tua vita. Il vaso è così rotto che non ci sono modi per rimetterlo in sesto. Sei in tempo per rifarti una famiglia vera o un altra compagna. Esci da questo incubo e alla svelta.
> Tre anni è una relazione duratura, permanente, dove ha saputo coltivare attenzioni, pensieri, tempo da dedicare. Ci ha fatto l'amore, in maniere diverse, sarà partita anche qualche week end dicendoti che stava via o per lavoro o con un amica con la complicità dell'amica o di un parente. Hanno scopato e fatto l'amore in ogni dove. Avrà ingoiato il suo sperma e forse si sarà anche fatta venire dove più lui gradiva. E mentre tu la pensavi altrove, era lì a prenderlo.
> E magari un giorno quando l'hai chiamato era nuda che lo stava per fare o lo stava facendo o era in sua compagnia.
> 
> ...


Credo non ci sia bisogno di mettere il dito nella piaga... queste immagini a cosa dovrebbero servire?

Credo che siano cose che più o meno immagini chiunque quando pensa ad una relazione così lunga.


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo non ci sia bisogno di mettere il dito nella piaga... queste immagini a cosa dovrebbero servire?
> 
> Credo che siano cose che più o meno immagini chiunque quando pensa ad una relazione così lunga.


Servono servono. Siamo in un periodo storico che la realtà sfugge ai più. Ed è giusto che sia così. E in qs forum siamo gli amici che lui non ha mai avuto.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E magari un giorno quando l'hai chiamato era nuda che lo stava per fare o lo stava facendo o era in sua compagnia.
> 
> 
> 
> (lo so sono un bastardo ma è una prospettiva dovuta e reale)


Non sei bastardo Sei semplicemente realista e come ho già scritto è capitato anche a me con la famosa telefonata che ha destato tanto scalpore qui dentro


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


Secondo me quando si rendono conto di aver perso una persona fanno di tutto per tenersela.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


Ti do la mia personale spiegazione :
Succede in questi casi come quando hai un castello e vuoi anche la casetta al mare ....ma per comprarla senza vendere il castello non la devi dichiarare al fisco.
Il castello è bello e ci hai investito molto ....ma caspit, che delizia la tua casetta vista mare, anche se di 50 mq.... ci vai appen puoi, vai a pescare ....porca  miseria , ti ci trovi bene .... però non l’avevi dichiarata al fisco ed era abusiva...
Poi il fisco se ne accorge e ti dice: mi devi il valore della casa al mare ...o te la pignoro o devi rinunciare al castello....
E tu che fai? Rinunci alla casetta al mare ....
Ti spiace , si...ma in un’analisi costi benefici ti conviene rispetto al castello ...
Allora, presa la strizza di perdere quello per cui hai sostenuto un mutuo imperiale....sei così felice che passi lo straccio per i pavimenti per tutto il castello....baciandone anche i muri....


----------



## mirco82 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace per quello che stai vivendo. Praticamente avete passato mezza vita insieme.
> Dev'essere veramente surreale la situazione in cui sei.
> ...


Si più fa così adesso più mi fa incazzare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


Da me si dice "burlà so dal fic". 
Cadere dal fico. 

Non ci sono processi mentali poi così complicati. 

E' che tendenzialmente se ti vivi una storia extra slegata dalla realtà (ossia se non sai costruire la bolla in cui collocarla. E la bolla serve proprio per non avere scollamento con la realtà) quando il legittimo ti scopre di botto ti rendi conto che "oh!! sorpresa! era tutto vero!! non ero nel regno del grande unicorno rosa!". 

E allora si inizia a fare i conti concreti con il fatto che quella bolla era legata alla realtà (motivo di prudenza, cautela, far sparire o meglio ancora evitare messaggini e cazzate affini, foto, video e compagnia cantante, riconoscere ruoli e funzioni del ruolo, etc etc) e che la realtà morde. 

Il senso di colpa invece secondo me è una cagata. Un modo per giustificarsi a se stessi. Ed evitare di farsi carico del fatto che quando decidi di scopare in giro mentendo al legittimo, mica gli stai facendo una sorpresona bellissima.
Stai creando ipotetiche condizioni per farlo stare di merda. 
E allora poi partono tutte le cagate del "non sono riuscito a resistere" "è stato l'amore" e tutto il resto. 

Quanto al ritrovato amore...mah.

Già l'amore è roba rara, per quanto pare merce a ribasso in questo periodo, ritrovarlo pure...mah.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da me si dice "burlà so dal fic".
> Cadere dal fico.


Lombarda?


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lombarda?


Da generazioni. 

(anche tu, vero?...un botto si usa da queste parti)


----------



## Marjanna (6 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti do la mia personale spiegazione :
> Succede in questi casi come quando hai un castello e vuoi anche la casetta al mare ....ma per comprarla senza vendere il castello non la devi dichiarare al fisco.
> Il castello è bello e ci hai investito molto ....ma caspit, che delizia la tua casetta vista mare, anche se di 50 mq.... ci vai appen puoi, vai a pescare ....porca  miseria , ti ci trovi bene .... però non l’avevi dichiarata al fisco ed era abusiva...
> Poi il fisco se ne accorge e ti dice: mi devi il valore della casa al mare ...o te la pignoro o devi rinunciare al castello....
> ...


Che tristezza però Jacaranda... 



ipazia ha detto:


> Da me si dice "burlà so dal fic".
> Cadere dal fico.
> 
> Non ci sono processi mentali poi così complicati.
> ...


Mi trovo sempre a darti ragione. Tu che sei un'abile osservatrice dell'animo umano quando diresti che è finito un amore, cosa si sente dentro...


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non sei bastardo Sei semplicemente realista e come ho già scritto è capitato anche a me con la famosa telefonata che ha destato tanto scalpore qui dentro


Sintetizza!


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che tristezza però Jacaranda...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi trovo sempre a darti ragione. Tu che sei un'abile osservatrice dell'animo umano *quando diresti che è finito un amore*, cosa si sente dentro...


Non lo so. 

Ma sono propensa a pensare che, attraversati tutti i veli che serve attraversare, resti una sorta di commozione. 
E fatti che non possono essere sfatti da accarezzare con tenerezza.  

Ma io non me ne intendo dell'amore. 

Non l'ho mai inseguito. E non è mai stato esattamente una mia priorità.
Oltre a pensare che ogni cosa ha una fine. Se non l'avesse non sarebbe esistita. 
E la fine è semplicemente l'inizio di una nuova trasformazione. 
Ciclo di Vita/Morte/Vita.  

Però so che gli amori finiti han fatto scrivere poesie immense, dipingere quadri e scrivere romanzi e melodie.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che tristezza però Jacaranda...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi trovo sempre a darti ragione. Tu che sei un'abile osservatrice dell'animo umano quando diresti che è finito un amore, cosa si sente dentro...


Che tristezza, si..... ma sono convinta che nella maggior parte dei casi la metafora sia azzeccata.... .....


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sintetizza!


Ero a letto con l amante telefona il marito.
Lei nuda autoreggenti e tacco 12 recita da Oscar. Lui insiste a chiedre dettagli dove lei sia. Lei lo incanta a dovere chiude  si volta verso di me ed esclama " Ma si può essere così malfidenti!"

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ero a letto con l amante telefona il marito.
> Lei nuda autoreggenti e tacco 12 recita da Oscar. Lui insiste a chiedre dettagli dove lei sia. Lei lo incanta a dovere chiude  si volta verso di me ed esclama " Ma si può essere così malfidenti!"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


E in quel frangente? Lei toccava te o tu toccavi Lei?
Cmq un classico, mi è capitato.....


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lei telefonava in piedi e io ero steso a letto.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ero a letto con l amante telefona il marito.
> Lei nuda autoreggenti e tacco 12 recita da Oscar. Lui insiste a chiedre dettagli dove lei sia. Lei lo incanta a dovere chiude  si volta verso di me ed esclama " Ma si può essere così malfidenti!"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che tristezza, si..... ma sono convinta che nella maggior parte dei casi la metafora sia azzeccata.... .....


Ma è ovvio! Metafora azzeccata!


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Che te ridi, raccontami sta storia famigliare...cognata? Cugina? Nipote di ottavo grado?


----------



## Marjanna (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Ma sono propensa a pensare che, attraversati tutti i veli che serve attraversare, resti una sorta di commozione.
> E fatti che non possono essere sfatti da accarezzare con tenerezza.
> ...


Fatti che non possono essere sfatti?

Tornando a mirco82: ma di questo 60enne cosa ti ha detto? che tipo è?


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lei telefonava in piedi e io ero steso a letto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Episodio 1 : telefona lui, e lei mi stava facendo un "intervista".
Episodio 2 : telefona lui, che è partito e lontano da casa, e dà il via ad una chat erotica dove di là lui si masturbava (ha messo il vivavoce), e di qua immagina tu.


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Episodio 1 : telefona lui, e lei mi stava facendo un "intervista".
> Episodio 2 : telefona lui, che è partito e lontano da casa, e dà il via ad una chat erotica dove di là lui si masturbava (ha messo il vivavoce), e di qua immagina tu.


:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fatti che non possono essere sfatti?
> 
> Tornando a mirco82: ma di questo 60enne cosa ti ha detto? che tipo è?


Sì, quei fatti che diventano acquisizioni quando una relazione è arricchente per ognuno. 
Quando stare in relazione fa nascere visioni ognuno su di sè e motiva al miglioramento. 
Quando è ricchezza. 

Ed è ricchezza solo se, a prescindere dall'esistenza o meno della relazione, resta.
Quando l'altro è attivatore di "nuovi percorsi personali". E accade reciprocamente. 

Fatti. Che non possono essere sfatti.


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che te ridi, raccontami sta storia famigliare...cognata? Cugina? Nipote di ottavo grado?


Sei lanciatissimo! 

Ciao


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei lanciatissimo!
> 
> Ciao


Na cifra, ciao a te !


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Na cifra, ciao a te !


Bello!!

Ho letto che le cose stanno andando come non avresti immaginato 
Quindi, con una buona dose di disincantamento, si può!


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Episodio 1 : telefona lui, e lei mi stava facendo un "intervista".
> Episodio 2 : telefona lui, che è partito e lontano da casa, e dà il via ad una chat erotica dove di là lui si masturbava (ha messo il vivavoce), e di qua immagina tu.


Io ero in un muro invalicabile tra la mia vita privata e quella parallela con le amanti quindi non chiedo mai nulla le mie amanti della loro vita ufficiale semplicemente ascolto quando loro vogliono parlarne ma non sono curioso non faccio domande, qualche aneddoto da raccontare però non mi faccio mai coinvolgere in giochini alle spalle dei legittimi o cose di questo tipo


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bello!!
> 
> Ho letto che le cose stanno andando come non avresti immaginato
> Quindi, con una buona dose di disincantamento, si può!


Porcapaletta....mi è cambiata la vita...


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Porcapaletta....mi è cambiata la vita...


Sono contenta!! Sono belle le trasformazioni  

Tu sei contento?


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta!! Sono belle le trasformazioni
> 
> Tu sei contento?


Ta panta rei


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ta panta rei


L'oscuro


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'oscuro


Purtroppo con la crisi in Grecia non ha pagato la luce prima si chiamava il Luminoso


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Purtroppo con la crisi in Grecia non ha pagato la luce prima si chiamava il Luminoso


Eh già...la riduzione delle risorse, concretizza il rischio del perdere la visione delle opportunità.  
...senza l'oscuro, però, non potrebbe esistere il luminoso. E viceversa. 
A ben guardarci, se non si perde la memoria, è tutto lì. Pur avendo cambiato faccia. 
Ma questo è conseguenza del Divenire.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...la riduzione delle risorse, concretizza il rischio del perdere la visione delle opportunità.
> ...senza l'oscuro, però, non potrebbe esistere il luminoso. E viceversa.
> A ben guardarci, se non si perde la memoria, è tutto lì. Pur avendo cambiato faccia.
> Ma questo è conseguenza del Divenire.


Pensare che la materia oscura è il 70% abbondante dell universio

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Pensare che la materia oscura è il 70% abbondante dell universio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


...e probabilmente Einstein sbagliò quando disse che dio non gioca a dadi.  Non solo ci gioca, a volte ci confonde gettandoli dove non non li si può vedere (cit)


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e probabilmente Einstein sbagliò quando disse che dio non gioca a dadi.  Non solo ci gioca, a volte ci confonde gettandoli dove non non li si può vedere (cit)


Beh forse sì se è vera la Teoria delle Brane

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh forse sì se è vera la Teoria delle Brane
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Pensa che roba se si scoprisse che è come si teorizza :nerd::festa:

Spazio, tempo e percezione...e tutto sarebbe sempre stato sotto i nostri occhi


----------



## Skorpio (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, provo a raccontare a voi dato che non riesco a farlo con nessuno a parole.
> Lei 32 ed io 37, insieme da 14 anni di cui metà di matrimonio.
> Soliti problemi (lavoro, stress, incomprensioni, ecc ecc) mi hanno fatto passare la poesia
> sul lato sessuale, ed effettivamente la ho trascurata parecchio da quel lato li, arrivando
> ...


Benvenuto!

Ma.. come hai scoperto?

Non è chiaro come è andata la scoperta, cosa ha trovato lei in questo uomo.. cosa ha portato concretamente di SE nel suo raccontarti in qualche modo questa passione...

Come si è scoperta.. e Perché non vuole il tuo abbandono

Parli di cattiveria ricevuta.. che vuol dire?

Hai scoperto che nella sua frequentazione ha mostrato lati ostili nei tuoi confronti?

Puoi spiegare un po' meglio? Tralasciando i dettagli, ovviamente


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Molto semplice. Non si vuole perdere una determinata sicurezza e tenere il piede in due staffe perchè conviene. Perchè alle volte le relazioni sono molto più complesse di quello che sembra. E agenti esterni aiutano addirittura a tenere in piedi una storia senza senso e senza ne capo ne coda. Ho esperienza diretta in famiglia di un assurdità che se la racconto dite che me la sono inventata e diretta personale , ma da traditore seriale cornificatore e cornuto mi è andata bene. Molto. Troppo. Vediamo...


Daiiii, ti prego! Racconta l’assurdità !


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che roba se si scoprisse che è come si teorizza :nerd::festa:
> 
> Spazio, tempo e percezione...e tutto sarebbe sempre stato sotto i nostri occhi


Me lo sono spesso chiesto davvero fine ot

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Me lo sono spesso chiesto davvero fine ot
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Me lo chiedo anche io 

Hai ragione. 
Perdona l'OT [MENTION=7610]mirco82[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si più fa così adesso più mi fa incazzare.


Ci credo che ti faccia incazzare
Mi sembrerebbe una recita. 

Riuscite a parlarne di come state?

Al netto della donna ideale intendo.

EDIT: [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], questa cosa dei post posticipati mi confonde!!!


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: @_perplesso_, questa cosa dei post posticipati mi confonde!!!


E' un casino perchè un nuovo iscritto ha un tot di messaggi in approvazione finchè un amministratore non lo sblocca (che credo sia solo perplesso). 
Non è che non può scrivere è che i messaggi rimangono "invisibili" finchè non vengono approvati.
Se noi utenti continuiamo a scrivere e le pagine vanno avanti e nel frammento il nuovo iscritto risponde, nel momento che vengono approvati nessuno riceve notifica di questo, e quindi a meno di non tornare indietro nelle pagina vanno persi.
Io quando mi sono iscritta mi sono accorta di questo, per questo sotto ogni inserimento scrivevo "in attesa di approvazione".


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' un casino perchè un nuovo iscritto ha un tot di messaggi in approvazione finchè un amministratore non lo sblocca (che credo sia solo perplesso).
> Non è che non può scrivere è che i messaggi rimangono "invisibili" finchè non vengono approvati.
> Se noi utenti continuiamo a scrivere e le pagine vanno avanti e nel frammento il nuovo iscritto risponde, nel momento che vengono approvati nessuno riceve notifica di questo, e quindi a meno di non tornare indietro nelle pagina vanno persi.
> Io quando mi sono iscritta mi sono accorta di questo, per questo sotto ogni inserimento scrivevo "in attesa di approvazione".


Sì. 

Nelle notifiche appare messaggio eliminato. Quindi poi di solito tengo d'occhio quella notifica fino a che non diventa post visibile e di solito vado a riprendere e rispondo. 

Però mi confonde uguale ed è laborioso. 
E a volte mi dimentico e il post passa via. 

Uff.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti do la mia personale spiegazione :
> Succede in questi casi come quando hai un castello e vuoi anche la casetta al mare ....ma per comprarla senza vendere il castello non la devi dichiarare al fisco.
> Il castello è bello e ci hai investito molto ....ma caspit, che delizia la tua casetta vista mare, anche se di 50 mq.... ci vai appen puoi, vai a pescare ....porca  miseria , ti ci trovi bene .... però non l’avevi dichiarata al fisco ed era abusiva...
> Poi il fisco se ne accorge e ti dice: mi devi il valore della casa al mare ...o te la pignoro o devi rinunciare al castello....
> ...


bella metafora 

aggiungo che dopo che il fisco decide di non pignorarti il castello, si ricerca un'altra casetta al mare abusiva.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bella metafora
> 
> aggiungo che dopo che il fisco decide di non pignorarti il castello, si ricerca un'altra casetta al mare abusiva.


Hahaha...
Non sempre, credo...a volte perché la strizza è stata tanta... e a volte perché il fisco ormai ti ha intercettato e ti tiene d’occhio


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si* massima trasparenza* e dialogo, so anche più di quello che dovrei



questa è da incorniciare! Dopo che ti ha incornato per anni e soprattutto ha reso la vita di copia un inferno tu dici questo? Dimmi che non sei vero


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non ha avuto solo il 60enne, ma ne ha avuti altri che non saprai mai, te lo garantisco. Sei fortunato non hai figli. Comincia una lunga e dolorosa separazione che ti porterà a vivere meglio la tua vita. Il vaso è così rotto che non ci sono modi per rimetterlo in sesto. Sei in tempo per rifarti una famiglia vera o un altra compagna. Esci da questo incubo e alla svelta.
> Tre anni è una relazione duratura, permanente, dove ha saputo coltivare attenzioni, pensieri, tempo da dedicare. Ci ha fatto l'amore, in maniere diverse, sarà partita anche qualche week end dicendoti che stava via o per lavoro o con un amica con la complicità dell'amica o di un parente. Hanno scopato e fatto l'amore in ogni dove. Avrà ingoiato il suo sperma e forse si sarà anche fatta venire dove più lui gradiva. E mentre tu la pensavi altrove, era lì a prenderlo.
> E magari un giorno quando l'hai chiamato era nuda che lo stava per fare o lo stava facendo o era in sua compagnia.
> Fai tu
> (lo so sono un bastardo ma è una prospettiva dovuta e reale)


Beh non e' detto che non possa ricostruire. Dipende da quello che vuole lei realmente . Deve essere onesta con se stessa prima che con il marito.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> questa è da incorniciare! Dopo che ti ha incornato per anni e soprattutto ha reso la vita di copia un inferno tu dici questo? Dimmi che non sei vero


perche' non puo' essere? e' la stessa cosa che ha fatto mia moglie.  E stiamo ricostruendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Con lui pare di si, anche perchè ora non fa un passo senza di me e ed e diventata veramente la donna perfetta, facciamo sesso anche diverse volte al giorno (anche se spesso mi fa schifo farlo dopo quello che è successo e non riesco a non pensarci)
> Figli per fortuna non ne abbiamo


Invece se a lei ci tieni esplora. Sicuramente il vecchio babbione scopava bene, qualcosa le ha insegnato. E NON colpevolizzarti. Non è colpa tua. State insieme da bambini. Normale scopare in modo rituale. Se lei ha bisogno di sesso diverso l'unico modo che hai per darle quel di cui ha bisogno è studiare i suoi bisogni invece delle sue colpe. Dopodiché se dovesse andare male, la scaricherai senza rimpianti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Quindi si, lui più e più volte la ha messa di fronte ad un bivio. E lei ha sempre scelto di tenere il piede in 2 scarpe


Tienitela stretta una così. È intelligente.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Avrà ingoiato il suo sperma e forse si sarà anche fatta venire dove più lui gradiva.


Forse gradiva lei. Nella storia tra i due non mi pare lei che non sappia quel che vuole.
Sta cosa dello schizzetto che battezza il possesso è fantastica :rotfl:


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> perche' non puo' essere? e' la stessa cosa che ha fatto mia moglie.  E stiamo ricostruendo.


la tua storia l ho letta solo ora, non la conoscevo, ero in barca quando l hai scritta. Però , a prima vista, tante analogie non le vedo, oltretutto lui è senza figli.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Forse gradiva lei. Nella storia tra i due non mi pare lei che non sappia quel che vuole.
> *Sta cosa dello schizzetto che battezza il possesso è fantastica *:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> questa è da incorniciare! Dopo che ti ha incornato per anni e soprattutto ha reso la vita di copia un inferno tu dici questo? Dimmi che non sei vero


sto parlando di adesso, non degli ultimi 3 anni. 
A domanda ho risposto, nelle ultime settimane c'é massima trasparenza, esigo che mi si dia una risposta anche alle cose più scomode, che tanto ora come ora non mi fa stare ne peggio ne meglio. 
Ovviamente rode parecchio, ma preferisco avere tutto in chiaro, anche le cose peggiori, in maniera da andarmene o cercare di dare ancora uno spiraglio di possibilità. 
Calcola che li ho affrontati entrambi insieme per un paio di ore.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> sto parlando di adesso, non degli ultimi 3 anni.
> A domanda ho risposto, nelle ultime settimane c'é massima trasparenza, esigo che mi si dia una risposta anche alle cose più scomode, che tanto ora come ora non mi fa stare ne peggio ne meglio.
> Ovviamente rode parecchio, ma preferisco avere tutto in chiaro, anche le cose peggiori, in maniera da andarmene o cercare di dare ancora uno spiraglio di possibilità.
> Calcola che li ho affrontati entrambi insieme per un paio di ore.


e cosa ti hanno detto? "sentivano" la relazione allo stesso modo?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahaha...
> Non sempre, credo...a volte perché la strizza è stata tanta... e a volte perché il fisco ormai ti ha intercettato e ti tiene d’occhio


mah
io ho acquisito nel tempo la convinzione che chi tradisce una volta e quindi ha deciso anche inconsciamente di rischiare, poi sia propenso a ripetere l esperienza, magari aspettando che le acque si siano calmate, prendendo precauzioni migliori 
Non intendo che tutti i traditori lo facciano ma una percentuale piuttosto alta, si.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> sto parlando di adesso, non degli ultimi 3 anni.
> A domanda ho risposto, nelle ultime settimane c'é massima trasparenza, esigo che mi si dia una risposta anche alle cose più scomode, che tanto ora come ora non mi fa stare ne peggio ne meglio.
> Ovviamente rode parecchio, ma preferisco avere tutto in chiaro, anche le cose peggiori, in maniera da andarmene o cercare di dare ancora uno spiraglio di possibilità.
> Calcola che li ho affrontati entrambi insieme per un paio di ore.


Vuoi dire che hai parlato con tu moglie ed il suo ex amante insieme? È corretto oppure ho frainteso xke sono di corsa a leggere i post?


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh non e' detto che non possa ricostruire. Dipende da quello che vuole lei realmente . Deve essere onesta con se stessa prima che con il marito.



...mi sembra abbastanza chiaro no...... se invece di 60 ne avesse avuto 45 già  era fuori casa da un pezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> sto parlando di adesso, non degli ultimi 3 anni.
> A domanda ho risposto, nelle ultime settimane c'é massima trasparenza, esigo che mi si dia una risposta anche alle cose più scomode, che tanto ora come ora non mi fa stare ne peggio ne meglio.
> Ovviamente rode parecchio, ma preferisco avere tutto in chiaro, anche le cose peggiori, in maniera da andarmene o cercare di dare ancora uno spiraglio di possibilità.
> Calcola che li ho affrontati entrambi insieme per un paio di ore.


interessante questo colloquio a 3 e che impressioni o certezze ne hai ricevuto?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> e cosa ti hanno detto? "sentivano" la relazione allo stesso modo?


Lui innamorato perso, lei confusa, sembra che voleva solo sesso e basta. In un paio di occasioni lui é stato più insistente per farle prendere una decisione e lei non si é mai sbilanciata più di tanto. Non gli ha mai detto che lo ama, anche se ovviamente dimostrava il contrario.
Calcola che stavano assieme quasi tutti i giorni perché frequentavano i stessi posti, gli stessi sport e gli stessi hobby. Io lo sapevo, ma la massima fiducia che riponevo in lei e l'enorme differenza d'età non mi hanno mai fatto sospettare più di tanto, e quelle volte che avevo un sospetto facevo un sorriso e mi dicevo che ero stupido a pensare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 Settembre 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...mi sembra abbastanza chiaro no...... se invece di 60 ne avesse avuto 45 già  era fuori casa da un pezzo.


Quoto. Lei s'è fatta due conti e ha pensato che a questo gli restano giusto un paio di anni al massimo senza viagra e che ha il doppio dei suoi anni.


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che hai parlato con tu moglie ed il suo ex amante insieme? È corretto oppure ho frainteso xke sono di corsa a leggere i post?


Si esattamente, penso che non sia da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere. 
Ma la merda non sono stati loro non io, quindi li ho affrontati serenamente e con la coscienza a posto.


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah
> io ho acquisito nel tempo la convinzione che chi tradisce una volta e quindi ha deciso anche inconsciamente di rischiare, poi sia propenso a ripetere l esperienza, magari aspettando che le acque si siano calmate, prendendo precauzioni migliori
> Non intendo che tutti i traditori lo facciano ma una percentuale piuttosto alta, si.


.....normalmente un motivo per tradire c'è. Se dopo la prima scoperta le motivazioni non vengono risolte nella coppia, se la ricomposizione è solo formale perchè è subentrato il famoso "perdono", se il clima rimane invivibile, se si è sempre sotto una lente d'ingrandimento, se....se...

.... e sopratutto se si rimane lì per motivi che vanno oltre la coppia ( figli, casa, mutuo, soldi, ecc...)

non capisco perchè non dovrebbe riproporsi la stessa dinamica.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...mi sembra abbastanza chiaro no...... se invece di 60 ne avesse avuto 45 già  era fuori casa da un pezzo.


questo lo pensi tu. Dipende anche da che cosa lei vuole realmente . O magari lui e' ricco sfondato. Certo, a mente fredda dovrebbe lasciarla e trovarsene un'altra. Ma ci sono 2 fattori :1) non si trova una moglie in 5 minuti2) magari lui e' ancora sinceramente innamorato di lei (e magari lei di lui)Certo, le premesse non sono ideali.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si esattamente, penso che non sia da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere.
> Ma la merda non sono stati loro non io, quindi li ho affrontati serenamente e con la coscienza a posto.


Penso sia più unico che raro. Posso chiedere se sei certo che abbiano chiuso definitivamente? Ma l ex è sposato? Scusa ma cerco di capire 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si esattamente, penso che non sia da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere.
> Ma la merda non sono stati loro non io, quindi li ho affrontati serenamente e con la coscienza a posto.


e cosa hanno detto? 

1) si sono scusati e non lo faranno piu' 
2) "e successo ma ci vogliamo bene"
3) varie ed eventuali


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> interessante questo colloquio a 3 e che impressioni o certezze ne hai ricevuto?


Si molto interessante, penso che non é da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere. 
Li ho affrontati serenamente, incazzato, deluso del fallimento, ma sereno perchè le merde sono loro, non io. 
Penso che per loro sia stata più dura, ma chi se ne frega. 
Diciamo che cercavo delle conferme, per sapere se mi ha detto la verità, che ho avuto. Solo che dopo ho visto tanta indecisione nei discorsi di lei, forse per la delusione di perdere tutto quello che hanno "costruito" insieme in questi anni.
Mi ha aiutato comunque a farmi un'idea chiara per sapere con che mostro ho avuto a che fare.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Mi ha aiutato comunque a farmi un'idea chiara per sapere con che mostro ho avuto a che fare.


E che mostro hai trovato?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Penso sia più unico che raro. Posso chiedere se sei certo che abbiano chiuso definitivamente? Ma l ex è sposato? Scusa ma cerco di capire
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Lui ora sta con una, penso che quello che mi ha aiutato a scoprire il tutto si stata anche la gelosia di mia moglie nei confronti di questa sua nuova fidanzata. 
Hanno chiuso sicuro (o almeno fino ad oggi) perché ho il pieno controllo del suo telefono e non mi molla più nemmeno per un passo.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si molto interessante, penso che non é da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere.
> Li ho affrontati serenamente, incazzato, deluso del fallimento, ma sereno perchè le merde sono loro, non io.
> Penso che per loro sia stata più dura, ma chi se ne frega.
> Diciamo che cercavo delle conferme, per sapere se mi ha detto la verità, che ho avuto. Solo che dopo ho visto tanta indecisione nei discorsi di lei, forse per la delusione di perdere tutto quello che hanno "costruito" insieme in questi anni.
> Mi ha aiutato comunque a farmi un'idea chiara per sapere con che mostro ho avuto a che fare.


Francamente, visto che lui non è ricattabile non capisco cosa ci sia venuto a fare a parlare con te....io ti avrei mandato a quel paese. Io parlo con la mia amante , tu con tua moglie, ma io a te non devo nulla e girami al largo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahaha...
> Non sempre, credo...a volte perché la strizza è stata tanta... e a volte perché il fisco ormai ti ha intercettato e ti tiene d’occhio


Pace fiscale?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che mostro hai trovato?


Non mi va ora di entrare nei dettagli, ma sai quando vieni a sapere cose del genere, riavvolgi il nastro e ti rendi conto di tante cose che magari prima non avevano un senso oppure sembravano normali, ma con il senno di poi vedi quanto può essere merda una persona.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Lui ora sta con una, penso che quello che mi ha aiutato a scoprire il tutto si stata anche la gelosia di mia moglie nei confronti di questa sua nuova fidanzata.
> Hanno chiuso sicuro (o almeno fino ad oggi) perché ho il pieno controllo del suo telefono e non mi molla più nemmeno per un passo.


in pratica Lessie è tornata a casa


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Lui ora sta con una, penso che quello che mi ha aiutato a scoprire il tutto si stata anche la gelosia di mia moglie nei confronti di questa sua nuova fidanzata.
> Hanno chiuso sicuro (o almeno fino ad oggi) perché ho il pieno controllo del suo telefono e non mi molla più nemmeno per un passo.


 e quanto pensi che possa durare questa cosa, per sempre? Lascia perdere il controllo fisico pensa ad assicurarti il controllo dei presupposti sentimentali. Oppure sbrigati a metterla incinta.


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> in pratica Lessie è tornata a casa


non offendiamo Lessie per favore, Lessie é sempre stata fedele! 
Questa si é dimostrata essere una cagna con troppo calore


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Non mi va ora di entrare nei dettagli, ma sai quando vieni a sapere cose del genere, riavvolgi il nastro e ti rendi conto di tante cose che magari prima non avevano un senso oppure sembravano normali, ma con il senno di poi vedi quanto può essere merda una persona.


 chi dei due è la merda?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e quanto pensi che possa durare questa cosa, per sempre? Lascia perdere il controllo fisico pensa ad assicurarti il controllo dei presupposti sentimentali. Oppure sbrigati a metterla incinta.


Guarda che sono io che non mi sto decidendo sul da farsi, già 2 volte mi sono alzato per andarmene e mi si é attaccata al collo piangendo disperatamente per farmi restare. Non devo convincerla a stare con me, ne tanto meno metterla incinta per farla rimanere con me, anzi penso che se dovessi restare con lei ci metterò un paio di anni prima di rivolere dei bambini.


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> chi dei due è la merda?


in questo messaggio parlavo di lei


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e quanto pensi che possa durare questa cosa, per sempre? Lascia perdere il controllo fisico pensa ad assicurarti il controllo dei presupposti sentimentali. *Oppure sbrigati a metterla incinta*.


impazzito?!?!?!


----------



## danny (7 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Secondo me cambia eccome. Un tradimento di 3 anni richiede come minimo un certo livello di coinvolgimento emotivo. Poi, da quello che ha scritto lui, lei lo ha ripetutamente rifiutato e trattato di merda in questi 3 anni. Facendo 1+1 direi che la signora si è probabilmente innamorata (e forse lo è ancora) del tizio. Le probabilità che riprenda a tradirlo una volta calmate le acque sono abbastanza alte. Vale, quindi, veramente la pena continuare con lei?


Dipende anche da quante volte si vedono in questo lasso di tempo.
Una volta al mese per tre anni non fa presupporre la stessa intensità di relazione di chi si vede una o più volte la settimana in 3 mesi. Per il resto, sì, di solito in questo tipo di relazioni un minimo di passione è prevista.
Ma la passione non dura in eterno.


----------



## danny (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto che lei sia stata amante di un 60enne non vuole assolutamente dire che* è la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita*, altrimenti il 60enne le avrebbe detto di lasciarti e le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere con lei.
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo, mi dispiace.


Realisticamente parlando, se io avessi sessantanni da una relazione con una 32enne non mi aspetterei tanta progettualità nei miei confronti.
Bei momenti certo, ma nulla più.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono io che non mi sto decidendo sul da farsi, già 2 volte mi sono alzato per andarmene e mi si é attaccata al collo piangendo disperatamente per farmi restare. Non devo convincerla a stare con me, ne tanto meno metterla incinta per farla rimanere con me, anzi penso che se dovessi restare con lei ci metterò un paio di anni prima di rivolere dei bambini.


Boh non capisco: a parte il tradimento, ma il fatto che lei avesse reso tesa e difficile la vostra convivenza dovrebbe essere per lei una liberazione la tua scoperta. Non ti sopportava più, le dava fastidio il tuo esserci e adesso piange? non mi torna per niente....e poi basta con queste donnette che piangono sempre, da stereotipo proprio


----------



## danny (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


Se è sincera, la paura di perdere qualcuno è uno stimolo per rinnovare l'interesse verso di lui.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

Non è fessa con uno di 60 anni presto ti trovi a fare la badante [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
O le.parole crociate a letto [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

E dove trova uno bravo come te [emoji41]





oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è fessa con uno di 60 anni presto ti trovi a fare la badante [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> O le.parole crociate a letto [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


si chiama "risveglio da un sogno"


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si chiama "riseveglio da un sogno"


O si chiama essere paraculi.


----------



## allo (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e probabilmente Einstein sbagliò quando disse che dio non gioca a dadi.  Non solo ci gioca, a volte ci confonde gettandoli dove non non li si può vedere (cit)


Certo che sbagliava, con quella frase stava criticando la fisica quantistica.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non credo sia semplice


io con 2 figli l'ho fatto. Anche lei si era trasformata in una gattina premurosa. Ma il pensiero del tradimento, almeno per me, stava logorando tutto: lavoro, amicizie pace interiore ed equilibrio personale. A distanza di 3 anni e dopo 2 che non vivo con lei ancora penso e mi schifo. 
Mollala prima che rimanga incinta o ti dica che con un figlio si sistemerebbe tutto ecc ecc

buona fortuna


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> O si chiama essere paraculi.


dipende da quello che vuoi davvero. Se vieni beccato puoi avere le reazioni

1) ops in effetti tradivo ma non me ne fregava niente. Amo il mio partner e voglio ricostruire
2) tradivo e continuero' a farlo appena calmate le acque
3) varie ed eventuali


----------



## alberto15 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io con 2 figli l'ho fatto. Anche lei si era trasformata in una gattina premurosa. Ma il pensiero del tradimento, almeno per me, stava logorando tutto: lavoro, amicizie pace interiore ed equilibrio personale. A distanza di 3 anni e dopo 2 che non vivo con lei ancora penso e mi schifo.
> Mollala prima che rimanga incinta o ti dica che con un figlio si sistemerebbe tutto ecc ecc
> 
> buona fortuna


e sei felice da solo? e' stata una scelta giusta? Lei e' tornata con l'amante?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io con 2 figli l'ho fatto. Anche lei si era trasformata in una gattina premurosa. Ma il pensiero del tradimento, almeno per me, stava logorando tutto: lavoro, amicizie pace interiore ed equilibrio personale. A distanza di 3 anni e dopo 2 che non vivo con lei ancora penso e mi schifo.
> Mollala prima che rimanga incinta o ti dica che con un figlio si sistemerebbe tutto ecc ecc
> 
> buona fortuna


si, il pensiero logora parecchio, ti sei rifatto una vita? 
e lei?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> in questo messaggio parlavo di lei


Se stai così scaricala. Ormai non sei più in grado di fidarti. Scema lei che si è fatta beccare.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e sei felice da solo? e' stata una scelta giusta? Lei e' tornata con l'amante?


felice da solo...mi sto rifacendo una vita. Lei non è tornata con l'amante e sono 2 anni che non molla sperando di riavermi nella sua vita. 
Cosa penso?
1 lei è molto bella e a 34 anni non ha difficoltà a trovarsi un uomo
2 trovato l'uomo la difficoltà è per lui di accollarsi una ragazza con 2 figli
3 lei non ha un lavoro stabile e a causa di un'attività chiusa ha debiti pesanti da risolvere
4 la casa è ipotecata e può andare all'asta nel giro di 1 anno
 QUANTI UOMINI CONOSCI CHE SI VOGLIONO METTERE IN QUESTA SITUAZIONE? IO ZERO!


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io con 2 figli l'ho fatto. Anche lei si era trasformata in una gattina premurosa. Ma il pensiero del tradimento, almeno per me, stava logorando tutto: lavoro, amicizie pace interiore ed equilibrio personale. A distanza di 3 anni e dopo 2 che non vivo con lei ancora penso e mi schifo.
> Mollala prima che rimanga incinta o ti dica che con un figlio si sistemerebbe tutto ecc ecc
> 
> buona fortuna


Se non sbaglio però, riccardo, nel tuo caso  a farti allontanare è stata la convinzione che se lui non avesse avuto altre storie lei avrebbe continuato a frequentarlo ...quindi lei, nella tua testa ,non ha scelto di stare  con te perché ti amava ma perché si era resa conto che l’altro era un cazzone....
Lo schifo era legato alla tua insicurezza  , più che al tradimento in se ....
O sbaglio?


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> felice da solo...mi sto rifacendo una vita. Lei non è tornata con l'amante e sono 2 anni che non molla sperando di riavermi nella sua vita.
> Cosa penso?
> 1 lei è molto bella e a 34 anni non ha difficoltà a trovarsi un uomo
> 2 trovato l'uomo la difficoltà è per lui di accollarsi una ragazza con 2 figli
> ...



infatti....anche io mollata e, a posteriori, mai fatta cosa più giusta.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> si, il pensiero logora parecchio, ti sei rifatto una vita?
> e lei?


LEI NO, HO GIA' RISPOSTO AD ALBERTO15
IO NON VOGLIO RELAZIONI STABILI ANCHE SE HO AVUTO OCCASIONI PER RICOMINCIARE. PENSO CHE NON HO NESSUNA VOGLIA DI RITORNARE NELLE DINAMICHE DI COPPIA. HO AMICI E MOLTI INTERESSI DA COLTIVARE E VIAGGI DA FARE.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Curioso sto fatto, non è la prima volta che leggo nel forum di grandi cambiamenti dopo la scoperta di un tradimento (sia che si tratti di donne che uomini). Senso di colpa? Ritrovato amore per l'altro post tradimento? Chissà quali processi mentali avvengono...


 e perché? Anzi è un classicone dei traditori che stanno con il legittimo/a da tempo immemore.
Cresci insieme, ti prende la fretta di vivere perché il tuo rapporto di coppia ormai è ritualizzato anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ti convinci che il mondo là fuori sia quello che raccontano le tue amiche che ti hanno sempre trattato come una rincoglionita omettendo ovviamente di raccontare solitudini e squallore, che fanno parte del gioco ma tu non lo sai, e combini qualche casino. Ovviamente essendo cresciuta nella bambagia, sentimentalmente parlando, facile che non ti ci ritrovi. Anche perché la media fa abbastanza schifo. Per cui torni all'ovile comunque con rinnovata consapevolezza che quello che hai, anche se ti sta stretto, E comunque meglio di quello che c'è fuori.
Ovvio che non va così per tutti, ma io dietro quelli che dopo le corna torna all'ovile e si comportano diversamente ci ho sempre visto questo.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> felice da solo...mi sto rifacendo una vita. Lei non è tornata con l'amante e sono 2 anni che non molla sperando di riavermi nella sua vita.
> Cosa penso?
> 1 lei è molto bella e a 34 anni non ha difficoltà a trovarsi un uomo
> 2 trovato l'uomo la difficoltà è per lui di accollarsi una ragazza con 2 figli
> ...


Vedi....continui s pensare che lei ti rivorrebbe perché impossibilitata a rifarsi una vita per i motivi che hai detto....
Sei certo che non sia perché in realtà le manchi davvero? 
Credo che questo aspetto riguardi la frustrazione di tutti i traditi....”se mi avesse amato davvero non mi avrebbe tradito ...chi dice di essersi pentito lo fa perché scaricato dall’amante o per convenienza...”
Ma non è sempre così ....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> felice da solo...mi sto rifacendo una vita. Lei non è tornata con l'amante e sono 2 anni che non molla sperando di riavermi nella sua vita.
> Cosa penso?
> 1 lei è molto bella e a 34 anni non ha difficoltà a trovarsi un uomo
> 2 trovato l'uomo la difficoltà è per lui di accollarsi una ragazza con 2 figli
> ...


 Ai figli chi ci pensa?


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio però, riccardo, nel tuo caso  a farti allontanare è stata la convinzione che se lui non avesse avuto altre storie lei avrebbe continuato a frequentarlo ...quindi lei, nella tua testa ,non ha scelto di stare  con te perché ti amava ma perché si era resa conto che l’altro era un cazzone....
> Lo schifo era legato alla tua insicurezza  , più che al tradimento in se ....
> O sbaglio?


ANCHE, RICORDI BENE, E COME RISPOSTO Ad ALBERTO15 PER LEI E' FACILE TROVARSI UN UOMO DA SCOPARE IN QUANTO SEMPRE MOLTO CORTEGGIATA E BELLA, MA DIFFICILE TROVARSI L'OMETTO CHE FA IL PADRE- COMPAGNO- BANCOMAT-E RIMANGA PURE FEDELE NEI SECOLI!


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ai figli chi ci pensa?


stanno con lei ed io li tengo alcuni pomeriggi e fine settimana alterni. ovviamente verso una somma mensile.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ANCHE, RICORDI BENE, E COME RISPOSTO Ad ALBERTO15 PER LEI E' FACILE TROVARSI UN UOMO DA SCOPARE IN QUANTO SEMPRE MOLTO CORTEGGIATA E BELLA, MA DIFFICILE TROVARSI L'OMETTO CHE FA IL PADRE- COMPAGNO- BANCOMAT-E RIMANGA PURE FEDELE NEI SECOLI!


Molto astio ancora, si sente......
Ti capisco...ma passare oltre serve soprattutto a se stessi .......


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi....continui s pensare che lei ti rivorrebbe perché impossibilitata a rifarsi una vita per i motivi che hai detto....
> Sei certo che non sia perché in realtà le manchi davvero?
> Credo che questo aspetto riguardi la frustrazione di tutti i traditi....”se mi avesse amato davvero non mi avrebbe tradito ...chi dice di essersi pentito lo fa perché scaricato dall’amante o per convenienza...”
> Ma non è sempre così ....


e se fosse tutto più terra terra? voglia di voltar pagina e scordare una parte dolorosa di vita...perchè sia come sia ...sempre di una pagina dolorosa si tratta....una forma di normalissima autotutela: istinto di sopravvivenza


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> stanno con lei ed io li tengo alcuni pomeriggi e fine settimana alterni. ovviamente verso una somma mensile.


Capisco. Come padre sei presente?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi....continui s pensare che lei ti rivorrebbe perché impossibilitata a rifarsi una vita per i motivi che hai detto....
> Sei certo che non sia perché in realtà le manchi davvero?
> Credo che questo aspetto riguardi la frustrazione di tutti i traditi....”se mi avesse amato davvero non mi avrebbe tradito ...chi dice di essersi pentito lo fa perché scaricato dall’amante o per convenienza...”
> Ma non è sempre così ....


A me sembra tanto che la parte economica giochi un ruolo fondamentale in questa storia.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto astio ancora, si sente......
> Ti capisco...ma passare oltre serve soprattutto a se stessi .......


ascolta: ho 45 anni, la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti ex compagni di scuola e colleghi vive situazioni simili. Sono traditi o traditori, alcuni ancora insieme altri in guerra. L'uomo vedo che ha facilità a rifarsi una vita, nonostante le difficoltà economiche della separazione. La donna a causa dei figli, dell'età impietosa che avanza, scopa a destra e a manca ma a trovare l'ometto stabile ha mooooolta difficoltà. 
Ma questa è solo statistica e quello che ho visto in questi 2 anni.


----------



## insane (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Da quando lo ho scoperto lei é diventata
> la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita.


Sta tentando di manipolarti, sia recitando la parte di (tua) donna ideale che facendo la commedia quando manifesti la voglia di andartene. Valuta bene cosa fare, a 37 anni puoi ancora rifarti una vita


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capisco. Come padre sei presente?


presentissimo.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> e se fosse tutto più terra terra? voglia di voltar pagina e scordare una parte dolorosa di vita...perchè sia come sia ...sempre di una pagina dolorosa si tratta....una forma di normalissima autotutela: istinto di sopravvivenza


Certo...ma secondo me  ...serve aver accesso alla verità ...
Caso 1) lei ha fatto davvero una cazzata, è un essere umano...e ora ha capito che non c’e Nessuno migliore del marito ..non se la perdonerà mai questa debolezza che si è riversata anche sui figli
Caso 2) è una paracula che è tornata all’ovile perche l’altro L’ha scaricata e lei spera di farla franca col fesso ...
Da fuori può sembrare la stessa cosa...ma la prima la perdoni, la seconda no ...
E se ti incistisci sulla seconda senza ascoltare e cercare la verità ..... magari sbagli


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> presentissimo.


Buono


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me sembra tanto che la parte economica giochi un ruolo fondamentale in questa storia.


non eravamo sposati (io non credo nei contratti matrimoniali con clausole vessatorie sbilanciate a sfavore dell'uomo) quindi niente mantenimento x lei. La casa era sua ed ipotecata a causa dei debiti. Io ho casa di proprietà lavoro autonomo ed altre proprietà, mantengo le figlie come devo e lei si attacca al cazzo con "astio" come dicono alcuni del forum xchè ci sta e xchè mi so rotto il cazzo di fare il santo nella vita e prenderlo in culo. Adesso lo metto invece!


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non eravamo sposati (io non credo nei contratti matrimoniali con clausole vessatorie sbilanciate a sfavore dell'uomo) quindi niente mantenimento x lei. La casa era sua ed ipotecata a causa dei debiti. Io ho casa di proprietà lavoro autonomo ed altre proprietà, mantengo le figlie come devo e lei si attacca al cazzo con "astio" come dicono alcuni del forum xchè ci sta e xchè mi so rotto il cazzo di fare il santo nella vita e prenderlo in culo. Adesso lo metto invece!


Ti auguro di metterlo in tanti culi!


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ascolta: ho 45 anni, la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti ex compagni di scuola e colleghi vive situazioni simili. Sono traditi o traditori, alcuni ancora insieme altri in guerra. L'uomo vedo che ha facilità a rifarsi una vita, nonostante le difficoltà economiche della separazione. La donna a causa dei figli, dell'età impietosa che avanza, scopa a destra e a manca ma a trovare l'ometto stabile ha mooooolta difficoltà.
> Ma questa è solo statistica e quello che ho visto in questi 2 anni.


È questa consapevolezza ti consola
In qualche modo? 
Io conosco gente che si ama e si rispetta e donne lasciate dal marito che a 45 anni è andato in crisi di mezza età e si è messo con la Russa che lo sta menando per il naso ...che hanno trovato uomini per bene...
Al giorno d’oggi la donna non ha bisogno di trovare un padre per i suoi figli ...ci sei già tu...e come te potrebbe non volersi legare...
Se io dovessi separarmi , col caxxo che vorrei un uomo tra i piedi a casa mia e coi miei figli ....vorrei il ritorno al fidanzamento (se proprio uno mi piacesse più di un altro )....ma stavolta perpetuo !


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> presentissimo.


Bene.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È questa consapevolezza ti consola
> In qualche modo?
> Io conosco gente che si ama e si rispetta e donne lasciate dal marito che a 45 anni è andato in crisi di mezza età e si è messo con la Russa che lo sta menando per il naso ...che hanno trovato uomini per bene...
> Al giorno d’oggi la donna non ha bisogno di trovare un padre per i suoi figli ...ci sei già tu...e come te potrebbe non volersi legare...
> Se io dovessi separarmi , col caxxo che vorrei un uomo tra i piedi a casa mia e coi miei figli ....vorrei il ritorno al fidanzamento (se proprio uno mi piacesse più di un altro )....ma stavolta perpetuo !


Io riferisco quello che vedo non quello che penso.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È questa consapevolezza ti consola
> In qualche modo?
> Io conosco gente che si ama e si rispetta e donne lasciate dal marito che a 45 anni è andato in crisi di mezza età e si è messo con la Russa che lo sta menando per il naso ...che hanno trovato uomini per bene...
> Al giorno d’oggi la donna non ha bisogno di trovare un padre per i suoi figli ...ci sei già tu...e come te potrebbe non volersi legare...
> Se io dovessi separarmi , col caxxo che vorrei un uomo tra i piedi a casa mia e coi miei figli ....vorrei il ritorno al fidanzamento (se proprio uno mi piacesse più di un altro )....ma stavolta perpetuo !


Cavolo questa e praticamente la posizione di quasi tutte le donne sposate, Cioè se mi dovesse separare Non vorrei mai più un altro marito.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

Vivere con il  mal di denti è dura   [emoji22] lo  curi passa e poi ritorna  a volte la soluzione migliore  è toglierlo .


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vivere con il  mal di denti è dura   [emoji22] lo  curi passa e poi ritorna  a volte la soluzione migliore  è toglierlo .


C e anche gente a cui piace il trapano del dentista....


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Io riferisco quello che vedo non quello che penso.


A volte, quando si è feriti...si mettono agli occhiali le lenti sbagliate ...e la stessa cosa la di vede distorta ...
Guarda che non lo dico perché non ti capisca...capita spesso anche a me .... ma se l’abbruttimento ti rende cinico e sembra tutelarti da altre batoste....in realtà non ti consente di vivere con una buona predisposizione verso il futuro che aiuterebbe te in primis (e guarda che mentre lo dici a te lo sto dicendo anche a me stessa)...


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> C e anche gente a cui piace il trapano del dentista....


Se è donna [emoji23] si [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se è donna [emoji23] si [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Cavolo questa e praticamente la posizione di quasi tutte le donne sposate, Cioè se mi dovesse separare Non vorrei mai più un altro marito.


Assolutamente vero ....aggiungerei però che spesso si tratta di donne consapevoli di Condividere la vita con un cazzone.... le mie amiche sposate che non hanno ancora raggiunto il nirvana di tale consapevolezza...si risposerebbero altre  100 volte


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero ....aggiungerei però che spesso si tratta di donne consapevoli di Condividere la vita con un cazzone.... le mie amiche sposate che non hanno ancora raggiunto il nirvana di tale consapevolezza...si risposerebbero altre  100 volte [emoji3]


Non vuoi confidarmi per che squadra tifi? [emoji16][emoji41]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non vuoi confidarmi per che squadra tifi? [emoji16][emoji41]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Quando mi dirai perché ti piace tradire tua moglie e cosa faresti se scoprissi che ti tradisce lei e tu non te ne sei mai accorto


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte, quando si è feriti...si mettono agli occhiali le lenti sbagliate ...e la stessa cosa la di vede distorta ...
> Guarda che non lo dico perché non ti capisca...capita spesso anche a me .... ma se l’abbruttimento ti rende cinico e sembra tutelarti da altre batoste....in realtà non ti consente di vivere con una buona predisposizione verso il futuro che aiuterebbe te in primis (e guarda che mentre lo dici a te lo sto dicendo anche a me stessa)...


xchè lo dici a te stessa qual'è la tua storia?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> xchè lo dici a te stessa qual'è la tua storia?


Tradita anch’io...lungo da spiegare....ci sino i post se ti interessa ...ma non vale la pena ..ho scritto tanto


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quando mi dirai perché ti piace tradire tua moglie e cosa faresti se scoprissi che ti tradisce lei e tu non te ne sei mai accorto


Equilibrio. Da sempre le relazioni parallele equilibrano e fanno funzionare quella ufficiale. Dico da sempre perché anche a 15 anni avevo la fidanzatina ufficiale e quella segreta. E questo schema si è sempre ripetuto.  Non mi interessa se è patologico o meno è il mio equilibrio. Non mi interessa capirne i risvolti psicologici o le cause. Cosa farei? Ne parlerei serenamente con lei per capire se è il sup punto di equilibrio.
Che squadra tieni? 
[emoji41]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Nelle notifiche appare messaggio eliminato. Quindi poi di solito tengo d'occhio quella notifica fino a che non diventa post visibile e di solito vado a riprendere e rispondo.
> 
> ...


Mi hai rivelato il mistero del "messaggio eliminato". Ho trovato anch'io queste notifiche ma non sapevo di doverle leggere come "messaggio momentaneamente invisibile di un nuovo utente". 
Le notifiche si perdono, da quanto ho visto se nel mentre sto scrivendo questo messaggio mi compare una notifica ci sono due strade: 1) apro la notifica e perdo questo testo 2) non la apro e vado avanti a scrivere questo messaggio e quando premo "invia risposta" perdo la notifica.
Nel caso 2 posso eventualmente recupera ad una nuova notifica trovando la lista delle vecchie. Ma poi sinceramente passo oltre, altrimenti ci si perde troppo tempo.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Equilibrio. Da sempre le relazioni parallele equilibrano e fanno funzionare quella ufficiale. Dico da sempre perché anche a 15 anni avevo la fidanzatina ufficiale e quella segreta. E questo schema si è sempre ripetuto.  Non mi interessa se è patologico o meno è il mio equilibrio. Non mi interessa capirne i risvolti psicologici o le cause. Cosa farei? Ne parlerei serenamente con lei per capire se è il sup punto di equilibrio.
> Che squadra tieni?
> [emoji41]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Mica ti ho detto che ti avrei giudicato o psicanalizzato.... 
Capisco.... 
riguardo alla squadra ...avevi  dovinato


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mica ti ho detto che ti avrei giudicato o psicanalizzato....
> Capisco....
> riguardo alla squadra ...avevi  dovinato


Ti dirò io non amo particolarmente il Dirty Talking mentre faccio sesso con le amanti.
Però le amanti interiste tirano fuori il peggior Dirty Talker che è in me


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Non mi va ora di entrare nei dettagli, ma sai quando vieni a sapere cose del genere, riavvolgi il nastro e ti rendi conto di tante cose che magari prima non avevano un senso oppure sembravano normali, ma con il senno di poi vedi quanto può essere merda una persona.


chiamasi aprire gli occhi ( a posteriori)
un po' come quei puzzle dove cerchi i tasselli mancanti che non trovi 
e poi per un caso ...escon fuori e puoi finire il puzzle e capire cosa realmente rappresenta.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> O si chiama essere paraculi.


o entrambi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dipende da quello che vuoi davvero. Se vieni beccato puoi avere le reazioni
> 
> 1) ops in effetti tradivo ma non me ne fregava niente. Amo il mio partner e voglio ricostruire
> 2) tradivo e continuero' a farlo appena calmate le acque
> 3) varie ed eventuali


varie ed eventuali ? pure? azz


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ti dirò io non amo particolarmente il Dirty Talking mentre faccio sesso con le amanti.
> Però le amanti interiste tirano fuori il peggior Dirty Talker che è in me


Hahahah.... vale anche per me con gli juventini...ma questo anche fuori dalle lenzuola


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti do la mia personale spiegazione :
> Succede in questi casi come quando hai un castello e vuoi anche la casetta al mare ....ma per comprarla senza vendere il castello non la devi dichiarare al fisco.
> Il castello è bello e ci hai investito molto ....ma caspit, che delizia la tua casetta vista mare, anche se di 50 mq.... ci vai appen puoi, vai a pescare ....porca  miseria , ti ci trovi bene .... però non l’avevi dichiarata al fisco ed era abusiva...
> Poi il fisco se ne accorge e ti dice: mi devi il valore della casa al mare ...o te la pignoro o devi rinunciare al castello....
> ...


:up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci credo che ti faccia incazzare
> Mi sembrerebbe una recita.
> 
> Riuscite a parlarne di come state?
> ...


se vuoi dare una mano com mod  e dai un'occhiata anche tu ai messaggi da validare, riusciamo ad approvarli in tempo quasi reale ed ad evitare sta cosa dei post posticipati


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi dare una mano com mod  e dai un'occhiata anche tu ai messaggi da validare, riusciamo ad approvarli in tempo quasi reale ed ad evitare sta cosa dei post posticipati


io voto per ipa mod. con furore


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Per me per 3 mesi non sono pochi.


...e tre ANNI sono tantissimi..


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Quello che noto dopo mesi in questo forum, dove si trattano tematiche "moralmente discutibili" specie in un paese che è stato coperto nei secoli dal velo della morale cattolica, è che esistono sempre diversi piani di una stessa realtà, e tutti abbiamo una nostra visione più o meno netta, dettata dai nostri trascorsi e dalla nostra cultura. E' difficile spaziare in un mondo di tante realtà, muoversi tra diverse visioni per cogliere l'essenza che stiamo cercando. E la stiamo cercando?
mirco82 condanna la sua compagna per il tradimento, per lui è storia chiusa sembrerebbe, ma poi quando è nella soglia per andarsene si volta a guardare lei, e rimane. Lei è IL MALE: traditrice, tentatrice, sporca.
mirco82 ha dei fatti evidenti e tangibili che provano che una realtà in cui lui credeva non era reale, ora a fatica e con dolore ha preso visione di un'altra realtà, una realtà dove la coppia non esiste più.
Mentre la compagna potrebbe avere fatto un percorso inverso, ritrovare la visione di una persona compagna persa. Se era entrato un terzo è possibile vi fosse spazio tra loro due perchè vi entrasse? Non so quale sia la risposta ma credo che la vera risposta dovrebbe essere oltre tutti questi piani del reale.


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che noto dopo mesi in questo forum, dove si trattano tematiche "moralmente discutibili" specie in un paese che è stato coperto nei secoli dal velo della morale cattolica, è che esistono sempre diversi piani di una stessa realtà, e tutti abbiamo una nostra visione più o meno netta, dettata dai nostri trascorsi e dalla nostra cultura. E' difficile spaziare in un mondo di tante realtà, muoversi tra diverse visioni per cogliere l'essenza che stiamo cercando. E la stiamo cercando?
> mirco82 condanna la sua compagna per il tradimento, per lui è storia chiusa sembrerebbe, ma poi quando è nella soglia per andarsene si volta a guardare lei, e rimane. Lei è IL MALE: traditrice, tentatrice, sporca.
> mirco82 ha dei fatti evidenti e tangibili che provano che una realtà in cui lui credeva non era reale, ora a fatica e con dolore ha preso visione di un'altra realtà, una realtà dove la coppia non esiste più.
> Mentre la compagna potrebbe avere fatto un percorso inverso, ritrovare la visione di una persona compagna persa. Se era entrato un terzo è possibile vi fosse spazio tra loro due perchè vi entrasse? Non so quale sia la risposta ma credo che la vera risposta dovrebbe essere oltre tutti questi piani del reale.


[video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]

....non ho resistito....


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]
> 
> ....non ho resistito....


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che noto dopo mesi in questo forum, dove si trattano tematiche "moralmente discutibili" specie in un paese che è stato coperto nei secoli dal velo della morale cattolica, è che esistono sempre diversi piani di una stessa realtà, e tutti abbiamo una nostra visione più o meno netta, dettata dai nostri trascorsi e dalla nostra cultura. E' difficile spaziare in un mondo di tante realtà, muoversi tra diverse visioni per cogliere l'essenza che stiamo cercando. E la stiamo cercando?
> mirco82 condanna la sua compagna per il tradimento, per lui è storia chiusa sembrerebbe, ma poi quando è nella soglia per andarsene si volta a guardare lei, e rimane. Lei è IL MALE: traditrice, tentatrice, sporca.
> mirco82 ha dei fatti evidenti e tangibili che provano che una realtà in cui lui credeva non era reale, ora a fatica e con dolore ha preso visione di un'altra realtà, una realtà dove la coppia non esiste più.
> Mentre la compagna potrebbe avere fatto un percorso inverso, ritrovare la visione di una persona compagna persa. Se era entrato un terzo è possibile vi fosse spazio tra loro due perchè vi entrasse? Non so quale sia la risposta ma credo che la vera risposta dovrebbe essere oltre tutti questi piani del reale.


Trascorsi e cultura dici?
Tradire la fiducia di qualcuno e’ sbagliato per tutti ... dai congolesi agli svedesi..da buddisti a protestanti .....e da sempre ....il tradimento, nel lavoro, nell’amicizia, in amore...è visto da Tutta la specie umana e da sempre come un atteggiamento vile ed estremamente negativo  ... non c’e niente di più abietto che riporre fiducia nelle mani di chi in realtà si muove sordinamente e con inganno alle tue spalle, condizionando per un suo vantaggio le tue scelte ...il titolo del 3d ne è un esempio “pugnalato alle spalle..”. tanto peggio se da parte di chi  avrebbe dovuto prendersi cura di te. 
Perché, ora, e vero che nasciamo e muoriamo  soli...ma ciascuno di noi ha forte desiderio di sentirsi amato, curato, considerato dai propri simili...non raccontiamoci fregnacce che ci fanno comodo solo quando siamo noi che trasgrediamo ...
Attenzione, non ho detto condividere la propria moglie con altri uomini, che in alcune culture è consentito ma alla luce del sole ..Parlo di tradimento ... che è già di per se una parola orribile ....”usar frode contro a colui che si fida..” .
.se menti e inganni, a prescindere da quello che ti racconti e dalle buone ragioni che ti dai , sai che stai facendo del male a chi si sta fidando di te... ......altrimenti non dovresti nasconderti...

Poi, le reazioni alla scoperta  si, possono essere influenzare da diversi fattori culturali , è evidente ....
Lavoriamo su questo invece di lanciare anatemi e accuse nei confronti di chi è parte lesa....invece di dire “non sei sufficientemente open mind..” 
(Non mi sto riferendo a te marjanna..ho solo preso spunto da alcuni tuoi accenni )


----------



## Minas Tirith (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Con lui pare di si, anche perchè ora non fa un passo senza di me e ed e diventata veramente la donna perfetta, *facciamo sesso anche diverse volte al giorno* (anche se spesso mi fa schifo farlo dopo quello che è successo e non riesco a non pensarci)
> Figli per fortuna non ne abbiamo


Vista la situazione descritta, vorrei capire che dinamiche ha seguito il vostro primo rapporto dopo la scoperta del fatto.. l'hai voluto tu, ti ha convinto lei?!? Perchè davvero non riesco a capire come ci si possa riuscire.. poichè tu stesso ammetti che a volte ti faccia schifo ecc. donde la mia curiosità...


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2018)

Lei magari, dopo essere stata scoperta, si è resa conto fi quello che rischiava di perdere. In più, la tua reazione, ti ha mostrato ai suoi occhi diverso. Forse negli ultimi tre anni sei diventato impassibile e nonostante non ci fosse sesso tra di voi, non hai mai preso in mano la situazione.
Ecco, invece la parte ormai disillusa di me, pensa che a lei andasse bene così. Aveva il marito a casa e l'amante che l'appagava fuori. Forse ne ha anche più di uno. Se non erro hai detto che c'erano anche dei trascorsi, no?
Se la perdonassi, sono sicura che, dopo un periodo di ricreazione, una volta calmate le acque,  tornerebbe a farsi i cazzi suoi, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Lei magari, dopo essere stata scoperta, si è resa conto fi quello che rischiava di perdere. In più, la tua reazione, ti ha mostrato ai suoi occhi diverso. Forse negli ultimi tre anni sei diventato impassibile e nonostante non ci fosse sesso tra di voi, non hai mai preso in mano la situazione.
> Ecco, invece la parte ormai disillusa di me, pensa che a lei andasse bene così. Aveva il marito a casa e l'amante che l'appagava fuori. Forse ne ha anche più di uno. Se non erro hai detto che c'erano anche dei trascorsi, no?
> Se la perdonassi, sono sicura che, dopo un periodo di ricreazione, una volta calmate le acque,  tornerebbe a farsi i cazzi suoi, in tutti i sensi.


trascorsi nel senso di una cosa virtuale, per un paio di mesi scriveva con uno che non ha mai incontrato.


----------



## insane (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> che non ha mai incontrato.


Se lo dici tu... cerca di non credere ciecamente a tutto quello che ti dice


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> trascorsi nel senso di una cosa virtuale, per un paio di mesi scriveva con uno che non ha mai incontrato.


Dicono tutti così Mirco...


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Lui innamorato perso, lei confusa, sembra che voleva solo sesso e basta. In un paio di occasioni lui é stato più insistente per farle prendere una decisione e lei non si é mai sbilanciata più di tanto. Non gli ha mai detto che lo ama, anche se ovviamente dimostrava il contrario.
> Calcola che stavano assieme quasi tutti i giorni perché frequentavano i stessi posti, gli stessi sport e gli stessi hobby. Io lo sapevo, ma la massima fiducia che riponevo in lei e l'enorme differenza d'età non mi hanno mai fatto sospettare più di tanto, e quelle volte che avevo un sospetto facevo un sorriso e mi dicevo che ero stupido a pensare una cosa del genere.


Mi domando "perché hai voluto subire tutto questo"...


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Dicono tutti così Mirco...


ho letto i messaggi, e lui lamentava che non la ha mai vista e lei gli diceva che probabilmente non avrebbe cercato nessuno.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Lei magari, dopo essere stata scoperta, si è resa conto fi quello che rischiava di perdere. In più, la tua reazione, ti ha mostrato ai suoi occhi diverso. Forse negli ultimi tre anni sei diventato impassibile e nonostante non ci fosse sesso tra di voi, non hai mai preso in mano la situazione.
> Ecco, invece la parte ormai disillusa di me, pensa che a lei andasse bene così. Aveva il marito a casa e l'amante che l'appagava fuori. Forse ne ha anche più di uno. Se non erro hai detto che c'erano anche dei trascorsi, no?
> Se la perdonassi, sono sicura che, dopo un periodo di ricreazione, una volta calmate le acque,  tornerebbe a farsi i cazzi suoi, in tutti i sensi.


Credo che non sia davvero possibile dirlo senza conoscerla ...  così lanciamo sentenze che riprendono solo dei luoghi comuni...
Certi “spaventi” cambiano davvero la struttura mentale delle persone .... Un’amica  analista,  mi ha parlato di un traditore seriale che da anni si professava “openmind ..” , della serie “tradire fa bene... da linfa al matrimonio etc..che è andato in analisi quando ha scoperto che la moglie gli metteva le corna..ha dovuto fargli prescrivere  anche degli psicofarmaci...: e non l’ha più tradita....


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Settembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> questo lo pensi tu. Dipende anche da che cosa lei vuole realmente . O magari lui e' ricco sfondato. Certo, a mente fredda dovrebbe lasciarla e trovarsene un'altra. Ma ci sono 2 fattori :1) non si trova una moglie in 5 minuti2) magari lui e' ancora sinceramente innamorato di lei (e magari lei di lui)Certo, le premesse non sono ideali.


ovvio che è un mio pensiero, come penso che non rimanga con lui per "amore".


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> ho letto i messaggi, e lui lamentava che non la ha mai vista e lei gli diceva che probabilmente non avrebbe cercato nessuno.


Si inizia così, con il virtuale, e per non avere problemi, si arriva fino ad un certo punto. Poi arrivano i messaggi spinti, sesso virtuale, incontri fugaci. Non ti fidare di quello che ti dice. Se è stata capace di stare con il 60enne per tre anni, chi ti da la certezza che prima o durante non abbia fatto altro?


----------



## mirco82 (7 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Si inizia così, con il virtuale, e per non avere problemi, si arriva fino ad un certo punto. Poi arrivano i messaggi spinti, sesso virtuale, incontri fugaci. Non ti fidare di quello che ti dice. Se è stata capace di stare con il 60enne per tre anni, chi ti da la certezza che prima o durante non abbia fatto altro?


assolutamente, la fiducia non esiste più, parlo solo di quello di cui ho la certezza.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Equilibrio. Da sempre le relazioni parallele equilibrano e fanno funzionare quella ufficiale. Dico da sempre perché anche a 15 anni avevo la fidanzatina ufficiale e quella segreta. E questo schema si è sempre ripetuto.  Non mi interessa se è patologico o meno è il mio equilibrio. Non mi interessa capirne i risvolti psicologici o le cause. Cosa farei? Ne parlerei serenamente con lei per capire se è il sup punto di equilibrio.
> Che squadra tieni?
> [emoji41]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Una curiosità : Perché non parli a tua  moglie del tuo punto di equilibrio ? Pensi che non capirebbe ?


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che non sia davvero possibile dirlo senza conoscerla ...  così lanciamo sentenze che riprendono solo dei luoghi comuni...
> Certi “spaventi” cambiano davvero la struttura mentale delle persone .... Un’amica  analista,  mi ha parlato di un traditore seriale che da anni si professava “openmind ..” , della serie “tradire fa bene... da linfa al matrimonio etc..che è andato in analisi quando ha scoperto che la moglie gli metteva le corna..ha dovuto fargli prescrivere  anche degli psicofarmaci...: e non l’ha più tradita....


Nella prima parte ho espresso un parere più soft, se hai notato.
Qui ognuno penso parli per esperienza, no?  Poi se vogliamo raccontarci le favole, è un'altra storia.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Trascorsi e cultura dici?
> Tradire la fiducia di qualcuno e’ sbagliato per tutti ... dai congolesi agli svedesi..da buddisti a protestanti .....e da sempre ....il tradimento, nel lavoro, nell’amicizia, in amore...è visto da Tutta la specie umana e da sempre come un atteggiamento vile ed estremamente negativo  ... non c’e niente di più abietto che riporre fiducia nelle mani di chi in realtà si muove sordinamente e con inganno alle tue spalle, condizionando per un suo vantaggio le tue scelte ...il titolo del 3d ne è un esempio “pugnalato alle spalle..”. tanto peggio se da parte di chi  avrebbe dovuto prendersi cura di te.
> Perché, ora, e vero che nasciamo e muoriamo  soli...ma ciascuno di noi ha forte desiderio di sentirsi amato, curato, considerato dai propri simili...non raccontiamoci fregnacce che ci fanno comodo solo quando siamo noi che trasgrediamo ...
> Attenzione, non ho detto condividere la propria moglie con altri uomini, che in alcune culture è consentito ma alla luce del sole ..Parlo di tradimento ... che è già di per se una parola orribile ....”usar frode contro a colui che si fida..” .
> ...


Fatico a spiegarmi perchè è un percorso che sto facendo in me prima di tutto. 
Se mi tradisci mi incazzo a belva, reazione primaria. Oppure vengo da te e ti chiedo motivazione, ti parlo, provo sentire cosa hai da dirmi, perchè con te ci sto da una vita, perchè con te ho progettato il mio futuro, perchè con te ho mille momenti trascorsi insieme, ho visto che ti preoccupavi per me se stavo male, l'ho fatto io per te, insieme ci siamo preoccupati di fronte ad un figlio quando l'esperienza a riguardo era ancora poca, insieme ci siamo fatti tante vacanze e abbiamo i cassetti pieni di foto. Anche se mi incazzo e basta tutto questo rimane, certo lì per lì potrei dirmi che cancello tutto, nel momento primario in cui mi sento ferito, ma poi quel vissuto me lo porterò ugualmente dentro di me.
Vedi tu sei stata tradita e leggendo sento perdono verso tuo marito. Hai fatto un tuo percorso, che da quel che ho letto la sostanza è che lui era in crisi di mezza età, ed è stato "circuito" dalla "piccola" (nei tuoi racconti la differenza di età sembra fondamentale, è una rilevanza importante per te altrimenti non rimarcheresti nel piccola, inteso come immatura immagino).
Alberto, lo prendo solo come esempio, è stato tradito ma ha fatto un'analisi di se stesso ponendosi tante domande nei suoi errori verso di lei. Si è beccato pure dello zerbino per questo, e si è risentito di questo.
La tua realtà è monolitica, e si vede dalla fermezza che hai negli interventi del forum, ma spesso tra le tue parole leggo ancora dolore, magari sbaglio, ma ne rimango colpita. 
Quando parlo di andare oltre le varie realtà il fine è raggiungere una propria pace interiore, una serenità.
Sai ho sentito recentemente di una signora, è stata abbandonata dal marito per l'amante ormai anni e anni fa, ma per una serie di fattori che non posso scrivere perchè andrei ad esporre dati personali di terzi, il marito era un traditore di vecchia data, e lei faceva una vita da gran signora grazie a lui (che per lavoro spesso mancava da casa). Però non si è occupata di una cosa importante: i figli. Anche qui se si vuole di può leggere tra le righe ma uno di loro è stato colpito da una persona esterna che ha portato a conseguenze penali per questo terzo. In seguito lui l'ha lasciata e dopo anni io ancora sento dire che "è andato fuori di testa". Il fuori di testa non ha mai levato neppure la delega al suo conto alla signora, che non si fa mancare collezioni di borsette di marche di alta moda, ma ancora dopo anni e anni e anni, parla di lui, di cosa fa, di come abbia fatto a far tale cosa, ect. E le persone intorno alimentano tutto questo portandola sempre e sempre sullo stesso argomento. E ti assicuro che in questo caso è gossip, perchè se veramente ci fosse rispetto del dolore del tradimento stare li a mettere il dito nella piaga a vita... guardiamo il "marcio" degli altri così stiamo più sereni noi, che pure abbiamo un matrimonio di merda magari, ma ci eleviamo di fronte al fuori di testa che ha osato andare oltre quanto moralmente stabilito.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]
> 
> ....non ho resistito....


ah ah ah ah ah ah che mito


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ascolta: ho 45 anni, la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti ex compagni di scuola e colleghi vive situazioni simili. Sono traditi o traditori, alcuni ancora insieme altri in guerra. L'uomo vedo che ha facilità a rifarsi una vita, nonostante le difficoltà economiche della separazione. La donna a causa dei figli, dell'età impietosa che avanza, scopa a destra e a manca ma a trovare l'ometto stabile ha mooooolta difficoltà.
> Ma questa è solo statistica e quello che ho visto in questi 2 anni.


Concordo


----------



## mavi1982 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti do la mia personale spiegazione :
> Succede in questi casi come quando hai un castello e vuoi anche la casetta al mare ....ma per comprarla senza vendere il castello non la devi dichiarare al fisco.
> Il castello è bello e ci hai investito molto ....ma caspit, che delizia la tua casetta vista mare, anche se di 50 mq.... ci vai appen puoi, vai a pescare ....porca  miseria , ti ci trovi bene .... però non l’avevi dichiarata al fisco ed era abusiva...
> Poi il fisco se ne accorge e ti dice: mi devi il valore della casa al mare ...o te la pignoro o devi rinunciare al castello....
> ...


Meravigliosa


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Una curiosità : Perché non parli a tua  moglie del tuo punto di equilibrio ? Pensi che non capirebbe ?


....se l'ha definito "equilibrio" ci sarà un motivo....dai, anche te, che domande fai ?!?!


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fatico a spiegarmi perchè è un percorso che sto facendo in me prima di tutto.
> Se mi tradisci mi incazzo a belva, reazione primaria. Oppure vengo da te e ti chiedo motivazione, ti parlo, provo sentire cosa hai da dirmi, perchè con te ci sto da una vita, perchè con te ho progettato il mio futuro, perchè con te ho mille momenti trascorsi insieme, ho visto che ti preoccupavi per me se stavo male, l'ho fatto io per te, insieme ci siamo preoccupati di fronte ad un figlio quando l'esperienza a riguardo era ancora poca, insieme ci siamo fatti tante vacanze e abbiamo i cassetti pieni di foto. Anche se mi incazzo e basta tutto questo rimane, certo lì per lì potrei dirmi che cancello tutto, nel momento primario in cui mi sento ferito, ma poi quel vissuto me lo porterò ugualmente dentro di me.
> Vedi tu sei stata tradita e leggendo sento perdono verso tuo marito. Hai fatto un tuo percorso, che da quel che ho letto la sostanza è che lui era in crisi di mezza età, ed è stato "circuito" dalla "piccola" (nei tuoi racconti la differenza di età sembra fondamentale, è una rilevanza importante per te altrimenti non rimarcheresti nel piccola, inteso come immatura immagino).
> Alberto, lo prendo solo come esempio, è stato tradito ma ha fatto un'analisi di se stesso ponendosi tante domande nei suoi errori verso di lei. Si è beccato pure dello zerbino per questo, e si è risentito di questo.
> ...


Credo di capire meglio cosa intendi.
I percorsi individuali che portano a reagire in un modo o nell’altro sono difficili da spiegare e capire ..sono legati davvero a molti fattori di percorso personale...
Riguardo a me, credo tu mi confonda  con Mistral (lei usa spesso il termine “la piccola”,) o altra di cui non ricordo il nome.  
Mio marito non è stato circuito da una piccola ma è lui ad averla broccolara  e lei è così distante da me da farmi emergere un delusione forte su quando avevo proiettato riguardo alla  sua profondità interiore...lui non ha scopato con una che poteva essere sua figlia e stop ...lui ha visto in lei la donna che ha definito come “giusta”... è un po’ come se io dicessi che lascerei la famiglia per un tronista della De Filippi perché è l’uomo giusto che ho sempre aspettato....(e non perché mi fa sangue)..
Io non faccio mai scelte affrettate, soprattutto riguardo a temi importanti che non coinvolgono solo me.
Ho cercato prima di tutto di mettere in sicurezza la mia famiglia e ora, da più di un anno...sto lavorando su di noi.
Lui ci sta mettendo del suo e io sto cercando di conoscerlo meglio, perché ho capito che non lo conoscevo affatto...ma soprattutto sto cercando di capire me stessa, mettendomi in discussione giorno per giorno. Voglio vedere oltre lui e ci starò finché LUI mi farà star bene. Il giorno in cui non dovesse farlo più lo lascerò . 
Non credo che  sia una cattiva persona ...ma non è certamente chi credevo di conoscere. 
Perdonare? Non ci sono ancora riuscita. Ogni tanto penso di sì e a volte ritorno sui miei passi ... 
oggettivamente stiamo meglio ora addirittura rispetto a quando ci siamo sposati,ma il percorso è lungo e a volte vorrei che sparisse ....


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo di capire meglio cosa intendi.
> I percorsi individuali che portano a reagire in un modo o nell’altro sono difficili da spiegare e capire ..sono legati davvero a molti fattori di percorso personale...
> Riguardo a me, credo tu mi confonda  con Mistral (lei usa spesso il termine “la piccola”,) o altra di cui non ricordo il nome.
> Mio marito non è stato circuito da una piccola ma è lui ad averla broccolara  e lei è così distante da me da farmi emergere un delusione forte su quando avevo proiettato riguardo alla  sua profondità interiore...lui non ha scopato con una che poteva essere sua figlia e stop ...lui ha visto in lei la donna che ha definito come “giusta”... è un po’ come se io dicessi che lascerei la famiglia per un tronista della De Filippi perché è l’uomo giusto che ho sempre aspettato....(e non perché mi fa sangue)..
> ...


Brava, ti ammiro. Buona fortuna...
Io faccio parte di quelli che non sono riusciti.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Brava, ti ammiro. Buona fortuna...
> Io faccio parte di quelli che non sono riusciti.


Caro Riccardo, in realtà credo ci sia poco da ammirare. Ho scelto di fare banalmente quanto pensavo fosse meglio per me e la mia famiglia...e probabilmente l’hai fatto anche tu.
Chi può dire di aver ragione ... 
l’unica certezza per me ora è la ricaduta positiva della scelta sui miei figli,  che vedono ogni giorno il loro padre e vivono in un ambiente familiare sereno con un unico e coeso punto di riferimento .... ma sai quante volte mi sono detta che probabilmente lasciarlo mi avrebbe fatto rinascere a nuova vita ?  Soffrendo una volta sola...e poi basta...
Magari anche per lui sarebbe stato meglio ... forse sentendosi più Libero di andare a farsi i branch domenicali  (odio!) mentre io preferisco la grigliata in compagnia di amici veri  e del buon vino....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ascolta: ho 45 anni, la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti ex compagni di scuola e colleghi vive situazioni simili. Sono traditi o traditori, alcuni ancora insieme altri in guerra. L'uomo vedo che ha facilità a rifarsi una vita, nonostante le difficoltà economiche della separazione. La donna a causa dei figli, dell'età impietosa che avanza, scopa a destra e a manca ma a trovare l'ometto stabile ha mooooolta difficoltà.
> Ma questa è solo statistica e quello che ho visto in questi 2 anni.


Sto pensando proprio adesso che la tizia che sto frequentando è stata lasciata dal marito: lui ormai vive da più di un anno beatamente con un'altra. Lei è alla seconda relazione più un'altra abortita in partenza. Adesso finirà anche la nostra.
Ha due figli.
Si, è come dici tu.


----------



## Maestrale1 (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Brava, ti ammiro. Buona fortuna...
> Io faccio parte di quelli che non sono riusciti.


ricordo male o avevi una barca ormeggiata in adriatico battente bandiera belga?


----------



## Farabrutto (7 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto pensando proprio adesso che la tizia che sto frequentando è stata lasciata dal marito: lui ormai vive da più di un anno beatamente con un'altra. Lei è alla seconda relazione più un'altra abortita in partenza. Adesso finirà anche la nostra.
> Ha due figli.
> Si, è come dici tu.


In effetti se guardo a me e al mio gruppo di amici più intimi siamo messi tutti così. Con la differenza sostanziale che mentre gli uomini sono o tornati all'ovile o si sono rifatti una vita anche se a caro prezzo, le donne che conosco anche a distanza di anni... Restano sole.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> In effetti se guardo a me e al mio gruppo di amici più intimi siamo messi tutti così. Con la differenza sostanziale che mentre gli uomini sono o tornati all'ovile o si sono rifatti una vita anche se a caro prezzo, le donne che conosco anche a distanza di anni... Restano sole.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Farabrutto (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Farabrutto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In effetti se guardo a me e al mio gruppo di amici più intimi siamo messi tutti così. Con la differenza sostanziale che mentre gli uomini sono o tornati all'ovile o si sono rifatti una vita anche se a caro prezzo, le donne che conosco anche a distanza di anni... Restano sole.
> ...


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ricordo male o avevi una barca ormeggiata in adriatico battente bandiera belga?


si barca in adriatico....xchè lo chiedi?


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto pensando proprio adesso che la tizia che sto frequentando è stata lasciata dal marito: lui ormai vive da più di un anno beatamente con un'altra. Lei è alla seconda relazione più un'altra abortita in partenza. Adesso finirà anche la nostra.
> Ha due figli.
> Si, è come dici tu.


io ho almeno 5 situazioni che conosco personalmente cosi alcune di seguito:

1) lui 42 enne bell'uomo, ancora in forma, con lei 30 anni, bella ragazza libera e tranquilla convivono.
la ex  40 enne 2 figli, un pò sfatta dalle gravidanze e dalla nutella, molti flirt ma niente ometto serio (lo vorrebbe con lei convivente)

2) lui 49 enne normalissimo, un pò di pancetta e pelata in testa con ragazza 39 enne separata senza figli convivono
la ex 45 enne ancora bella donna con 1 figlio lavoro part time affitto da pagare flirt molti niente ometto con cui convivere

3) lui 43 enne fidanzato ma non convivente con lei 30 enne bimba piccola da altra relazione. si frequentano ma non ne vuole sapere di convivere ed entrare in dinamiche familiari con una figlia non sua.
la ex 35 enne bella, solare, senza figli, ha trovato un uomo di 40 messo bene di soldi anche adesso convivono e stanno bene.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Caro Riccardo, in realtà credo ci sia poco da ammirare. Ho scelto di fare banalmente quanto pensavo fosse meglio per me e la mia famiglia...e probabilmente l’hai fatto anche tu.
> Chi può dire di aver ragione ...
> l’unica certezza per me ora è la ricaduta positiva della scelta sui miei figli,  che vedono ogni giorno il loro padre e vivono in un ambiente familiare sereno con un unico e coeso punto di riferimento .... ma sai quante volte mi sono detta che probabilmente lasciarlo mi avrebbe fatto rinascere a nuova vita ?  Soffrendo una volta sola...e poi basta...
> Magari anche per lui sarebbe stato meglio ... forse sentendosi più Libero di andare a farsi i branch domenicali  (odio!) mentre io preferisco la grigliata in compagnia di amici veri  e del buon vino....


quando tuo marito va al branch vengo con te a mangiare la ciccia alla griglia!


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> quando tuo marito va al branch vengo con te a mangiare la ciccia alla griglia!


Hahahah...aggiudicato!!


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io ho almeno 5 situazioni che conosco personalmente cosi alcune di seguito:
> 
> 1) lui 42 enne bell'uomo, ancora in forma, con lei 30 anni, bella ragazza libera e tranquilla convivono.
> la ex  40 enne 2 figli, un pò sfatta dalle gravidanze e dalla nutella, molti flirt ma niente ometto serio (lo vorrebbe con lei convivente)
> ...


42 enne coniugato 40 enne passa a 30enne
49 enne coniugato 45 enne passa a 39enne
43 enne coniugato 35 enne passa a 30enne

...e per fortuna che giorni fa mi son beccata della vaneggiatrice e che le coppie di coetanei over 40 sono la norma!!!


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 42 enne coniugato 40 enne passa a 30enne
> 49 enne coniugato 45 enne passa a 39enne
> 43 enne coniugato 35 enne passa a 30enne
> 
> ...e per fortuna che giorni fa mi son beccata della vaneggiatrice e che le coppie di coetanei over 40 sono la norma!!!


forse ho scritto male?
guarda che le età sono in ordine...lui lei, lei lui


----------



## Rosarose (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È questa consapevolezza ti consola
> In qualche modo?
> Io conosco gente che si ama e si rispetta e donne lasciate dal marito che a 45 anni è andato in crisi di mezza età e si è messo con la Russa che lo sta menando per il naso ...che hanno trovato uomini per bene...
> Al giorno d’oggi la donna non ha bisogno di trovare un padre per i suoi figli ...ci sei già tu...e come te potrebbe non volersi legare...
> Se io dovessi separarmi , col caxxo che vorrei un uomo tra i piedi a casa mia e coi miei figli ....vorrei il ritorno al fidanzamento (se proprio uno mi piacesse più di un altro )....ma stavolta perpetuo !


Decisamente!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah...aggiudicato!!


Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che gli uomini cascano meglio nelle separazioni.
Diciamo che sul mercato si spende meglio un uomo seppur padre che una donna con figli a casa. Poi economicamente casca meglio la donna in una separazione legale rispetto all'uomo che paga.
L'uomo è più libero di muoversi socialmente e ludicamente parlando rispetto alla donna che deve fare da mamma.
L'uomo generalmente guadagna di più x statistica.
Un uomo sui 45/50 invecchiando bene (ed in palestra ne vedo molti) può attrarre una 30 enne
Una donna 45/50 invecchiando bene deve essere molto fortunata geneticamente per poter eguagliare una 30 enne....ma generalizzo, senza creare nervosismi, ok?


----------



## Rosarose (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che gli uomini cascano meglio nelle separazioni.
> Diciamo che sul mercato si spende meglio un uomo seppur padre che una donna con figli a casa. Poi economicamente casca meglio la donna in una separazione legale rispetto all'uomo che paga.
> L'uomo è più libero di muoversi socialmente e ludicamente parlando rispetto alla donna che deve fare da mamma.
> L'uomo generalmente guadagna di più x statistica.
> ...


Sono generalizzazioni...io conosco donne che si sono rifatte una vita a sessant'anni e oltre...mentre i rispettivi sono rimasti single..

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che gli uomini cascano meglio nelle separazioni.
> Diciamo che sul mercato si spende meglio un uomo seppur padre che una donna con figli a casa. Poi economicamente casca meglio la donna in una separazione legale rispetto all'uomo che paga.
> L'uomo è più libero di muoversi socialmente e ludicamente parlando rispetto alla donna che deve fare da mamma.
> L'uomo generalmente guadagna di più x statistica.
> ...


Madó che depressione 

Perché una cinquantenne dovrebbe voler uguagliare una trentenne in termini di freschezza estetica? 
A meno che non accetti la realtà e punti all’insoddisfazione cronica, non ne vedo la ragione.

E se punta ad un coetaneo che ha la freschezza estetica come primo parametro di valutazione, beh, ad essere gentile mi limito a dire che non fa per lei.

Si ha altro da offrire, e la bellezza e la freschezza è quella cosa che tendenzialmente assestata la maturità diminuisce con il tempo.. PER TUTTI. 
Triste eh... ma è così.

Poi io dico così... ma guardo in me i primi segni di invecchiamento e non mi piacciono. 
Difficile uscire da certi condizionamenti sociali. Per tutti.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> forse ho scritto male?
> guarda che le età sono in ordine...lui lei, lei lui


Dal tuo racconto notavo come uomini separandosi siano passati a donne con età più giovani della consorte, e non credo i tuoi amici siano Briatore e rappresentino un fascia fuori dal comune vivere. Poco tempo fa io dicevo che a 40 anni è difficile che una donna trovi come nuovo compagno (leggesi compagno non amante) un coetaneo e qui mi han fatto notare che non era vero.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 42 enne coniugato 40 enne passa a 30enne
> 49 enne coniugato 45 enne passa a 39enne
> 43 enne coniugato 35 enne passa a 30enne
> 
> ...e per fortuna che giorni fa mi son beccata della vaneggiatrice e che le coppie di coetanei over 40 sono la norma!!!


Bene ..cosa si vince?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che gli uomini cascano meglio nelle separazioni.
> Diciamo che sul mercato si spende meglio un uomo seppur padre che una donna con figli a casa. Poi economicamente casca meglio la donna in una separazione legale rispetto all'uomo che paga.
> L'uomo è più libero di muoversi socialmente e ludicamente parlando rispetto alla donna che deve fare da mamma.
> L'uomo generalmente guadagna di più x statistica.
> ...


Nessun nervosismo ...dipende anche dagli ambienti e dal livello culturale ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessun nervosismo ...dipende anche dagli ambienti e dal livello culturale ...


Dipende SOLO dagli ambienti e dal livello culturale.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dal tuo racconto notavo come uomini separandosi siano passati a donne con età più giovani della consorte, e non credo i tuoi amici siano Briatore e rappresentino un fascia fuori dal comune vivere. Poco tempo fa io dicevo che a 40 anni è difficile che una donna trovi come nuovo compagno (leggesi compagno non amante) un coetaneo e qui mi han fatto notare che non era vero.


Io trovo scontato che una donna separata con figli di 40/45 anni trovi un coetaneo single ..perché magari lui vuole dei figli e lei ha già dato...
Il contrario avviene più spesso perché di solito sono le donne che hanno la custodia dei figli e l’uomo è più libero di farsi una famiglia ...
Però conosco in molti ambienti l’uomo che preferisce frequentare la dionna coetanea oerche sinfigli non ne vuole .
Più, se lei c’ha la tata fissa  e la cuoca...vi assicuro che anche se ha 10 figli e’uguale ....
Pero’, ripeto, non capisco la finalità di queste assunzioni statistiche ... che hanno come “source” l’analisi del vicinato


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende SOLO dagli ambienti e dal livello culturale.


Sapevo che avresti capito


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sapevo che avresti capito


Lo sai che sono classista


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende SOLO dagli ambienti e dal livello culturale.


Ok ci sta. Lo capisco. Se una persona ha cultura mette nel piatto qualcosa che un corpo vuoto non può mettere. 
Senza cultura rimaniamo all'istinto animale, e l'istinto animale maschile cerca una donna per riprodursi (che poi non voglia figli è altra questione, ma il suo istinto rimane) e quindi con fattezze corporee che richiamino a ciò. Però in un mondo in cui ci avviciniamo agli 8 miliardi di abitanti ci sarà sempre anche la giovane col cervello.
Tu sei il primo che spesso dice che chi non cerca e non fa esperienza con diverse persone non troverà la persona adatta a lui (anche se nel tuo caso quella persona già esiste).


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io trovo scontato che una donna separata con figli di 40/45 anni trovi un coetaneo single ..perché magari lui vuole dei figli e lei ha già dato...
> Il contrario avviene più spesso perché di solito sono le donne che hanno la custodia dei figli e l’uomo è più libero di farsi una famiglia ...
> Però conosco in molti ambienti l’uomo che preferisce frequentare la dionna coetanea oerche sinfigli non ne vuole .
> Più, se lei c’ha la tata fissa  e la cuoca...vi assicuro che anche se ha 10 figli e’uguale ....
> Pero’, ripeto, non capisco la finalità di queste assunzioni statistiche ... che hanno come “source” l’analisi del vicinato


Ma molti ambienti tipo quali ambienti?
Comunque non volevo polemizzare ne altro, si "chiacchera", ci si scambia pensieri.

Tipo:


quando la generazione che ora nel grafico si trova in mezzo arriverà in cima cosa cambierà? 
e quando lo sarà quella in basso?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ci sta. Lo capisco. Se una persona ha cultura mette nel piatto qualcosa che un corpo vuoto non può mettere.
> Senza cultura rimaniamo all'istinto animale, e l'istinto animale maschile cerca una donna per riprodursi (che poi non voglia figli è altra questione, ma il suo istinto rimane) e quindi con fattezze corporee che richiamino a ciò. Però in un mondo in cui ci avviciniamo agli 8 miliardi di abitanti ci sarà sempre anche la giovane col cervello.
> Tu sei il primo che spesso dice che chi non cerca e non fa esperienza con diverse persone non troverà la persona adatta a lui (anche se nel tuo caso quella persona già esiste).


 Ci sono tre elementi che vanno considerati separatamente secondo me.
 Uno è l'ipocrisia sociale. Guarda come sta messo Macron per essersi sposato la babbiona. C'è da dire che la Francia è in assoluto la patria dell'ipocrisia, per cui nulla quaestio, però sta di fatto che se un uomo cerca una donna con cui accompagnarsi per farsi vedere in giro, difficilmente la sceglierà più grande. Se la cerchi per altre qualità, magari sei un po' più orso e meno socialite, sicuramente i mondi che puoi trovare dentro donne che hanno fatto certi tipi di giri, non li trovi dentro alla trentenne. Purtroppo contraltare del maggior fascino della donna più grande, sta nel fatto che rispetto ad una più giovane (oltre al problema estetico che è soggettivo), ha molti meno mostri dentro una trentenne di una cinquantenne. E per mostri intendo problemi irrisolti, mattoni addosso tipo genitori di 90 anni che non vogliono crepare, è roba simile.
 Il secondo elemento è il potere. Una con 10 anni di meno rispetto a te la gestisci come vuoi, gli acconti un sacco di cazzate tipo che gli asini volano oppure che il pisello migliora invecchiando e lei ci crede. Se è sufficientemente presa, ci crederà nonostante tutte quelle voci che le diranno che sono tutte cazzate. Viceversa per avere una storia stabile con una donna più grande devi essere un monoblocco di sicurezza in te stesso perché comunque ti troverai a combattere contro qualcuno che conosce tutti i trucchi di come si usa la femminilità, e che sa giocare molto meglio di te. Se non fosse così, non l'avresti guardato.
 Il terzo elemento sono i soldi. Una situazione economica solida toglie l'ansia. Stare con una trentenne che ancora non ha un cazzo mano ma sta in perenne orgasmo da carriera, che ti propugna come grandi soap opera le minchiate di gente di cui non te ne frega un cazzo perché sono vitali all'interno del suo ufficio, per me è assolutamente il male. Con una così perderei interesse anche se mi proponesse una cosa a tre con una lesbica incinta. La cinquantenne tranquilla e sicura di sé, secondo me da questo punto di vista vince a mani basse. Questo discorso ha un unico punto debole, almeno per me. Funziona in tutti i casi meno uno. Quando trovi quella persona, più giovane, di un talento sfolgorante, e ti viene voglia di fare il pigmalione per vedere fino a dove può arrivare a spaccare il culo al mondo. Io personalmente in quei casi quando mi è capitato non c'ho più capito un cazzo. Che io ci sia finito a letto o meno, conta poco.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sono tre elementi che vanno considerati separatamente secondo me.
> Uno è l'ipocrisia sociale. Guarda come sta messo Macron per essersi sposato la babbiona. C'è da dire che la Francia è in assoluto la patria dell'ipocrisia, per cui nulla quaestio, però sta di fatto che se un uomo cerca una donna con cui accompagnarsi per farsi vedere in giro, difficilmente la sceglierà più grande. Se la cerchi per altre qualità, magari sei un po' più orso e meno socialite, sicuramente i mondi che puoi trovare dentro donne che hanno fatto certi tipi di giri, non li trovi dentro alla trentenne. Purtroppo contraltare del maggior fascino della donna più grande, sta nel fatto che rispetto ad una più giovane Oltre al problema estetico a molti meno mostri dentro una trentenne di una cinquantenne. E per mostri intendo problemi irrisolti, mattoni addosso tipo genitori di 90 anni che non vogliono crepare, è roba simile.
> Il secondo elemento è il potere. Una con 10 anni di meno rispetto a te la gestisci come vuoi, gli acconti un sacco di cazzate tipo che gli asini volano oppure che il pisello migliora invecchiando e lei ci crede. Se è sufficientemente presa, ci crederà nonostante tutte quelle voci che le diranno che sono tutte cazzate. Viceversa per avere una storia stabile con una donna più grande devi essere un monoblocco di sicurezza in te stesso perché comunque ti troverai a combattere contro qualcuno che conosce tutti i trucchi di come si usa la femminilità, e che sa giocare molto meglio di te. Se non fosse così, non l'avresti guardato.
> Il terzo elemento sono i soldi. Una situazione economica solida toglie l'ansia. Stare con una trentenne che ancora non ha un cazzo mano ma sta in perenne orgasmo da carriera, che ti propugna come grandi soap opera le minchiate di gente di cui non te ne frega un cazzo perché sono vitali all'interno del suo ufficio, per me è assolutamente il male. La cinquantenne tranquilla e sicura di sé, secondo me da questo punto di vista vince a mani basse. Questo discorso ha un unico punto debole, almeno per me. Funziona in tutti i casi meno uno. Quando trovi quella persona, più giovane, di un talento sfolgorante, e ti viene voglia di fare il pigmalione per vedere fino a dove può arrivare a spaccare il culo al mondo. Io personalmente in quei casi quando mi è capitato non c'ho più capito un cazzo. Che io ci sia finito a letto o meno, conta poco.


Infatti i  questo momento non ci sto capendo un  cazzo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Infatti i  questo momento non ci sto capendo un  cazzo[emoji41]


Bisogna vedere in quanto tempo ti freddi


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere in quanto tempo ti freddi


Carpe diem...sono appassionato di ciprinidi

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Carpe diem...sono appassionato di ciprinidi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io di carangidi. All'acqua pazza, possibilmente.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sono tre elementi che vanno considerati separatamente secondo me.
> Uno è l'ipocrisia sociale. Guarda come sta messo Macron per essersi sposato la babbiona. C'è da dire che la Francia è in assoluto la patria dell'ipocrisia, per cui nulla quaestio, però sta di fatto che se un uomo cerca una donna con cui accompagnarsi per farsi vedere in giro, difficilmente la sceglierà più grande. Se la cerchi per altre qualità, magari sei un po' più orso e meno socialite, sicuramente i mondi che puoi trovare dentro donne che hanno fatto certi tipi di giri, non li trovi dentro alla trentenne. Purtroppo contraltare del maggior fascino della donna più grande, sta nel fatto che rispetto ad una più giovane Oltre al problema estetico a molti meno mostri dentro una trentenne di una cinquantenne. E per mostri intendo problemi irrisolti, mattoni addosso tipo genitori di 90 anni che non vogliono crepare, è roba simile.
> Il secondo elemento è il potere. Una con 10 anni di meno rispetto a te la gestisci come vuoi, gli acconti un sacco di cazzate tipo che gli asini volano oppure che il pisello migliora invecchiando e lei ci crede. Se è sufficientemente presa, ci crederà nonostante tutte quelle voci che le diranno che sono tutte cazzate. Viceversa per avere una storia stabile con una donna più grande devi essere un monoblocco di sicurezza in te stesso perché comunque ti troverai a combattere contro qualcuno che conosce tutti i trucchi di come si usa la femminilità, e che sa giocare molto meglio di te. Se non fosse così, non l'avresti guardato.
> Il terzo elemento sono i soldi. Una situazione economica solida toglie l'ansia. Stare con una trentenne che ancora non ha un cazzo mano ma sta in perenne orgasmo da carriera, che ti propugna come grandi soap opera le minchiate di gente di cui non te ne frega un cazzo perché sono vitali all'interno del suo ufficio, per me è assolutamente il male. La cinquantenne tranquilla e sicura di sé, secondo me da questo punto di vista vince a mani basse. Questo discorso ha un unico punto debole, almeno per me. Funziona in tutti i casi meno uno. Quando trovi quella persona, più giovane, di un talento sfolgorante, e ti viene voglia di fare il pigmalione per vedere fino a dove può arrivare a spaccare il culo al mondo. Io personalmente in quei casi quando mi è capitato non c'ho più capito un cazzo. Che io ci sia finito a letto o meno, conta poco.


Interessante disamina! :up:


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io di carangidi. All'acqua pazza, possibilmente.


Ahaha io preferisco la griglia.
In questo momento sono caldissimo.
Hic manebimus optime 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono caldissimo.


Rispetto a cosa?


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rispetto a cosa?


Rispetto alla situazione che sto vivendo lungi da me il raffreddarmi

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Rispetto alla situazione che sto vivendo lungi da me il raffreddarmi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ci crederai ma per un attimo non stavo parlando di te. Volevo portare il focus della discussione su un discorso generale altrimenti sembra un docu-film sul tuo ego e da buon egoriferito, poi mi annoio. Mi chiedevo visto che avevi tirato in mezzo le carpe (diem) Quanto ci mette una che hai preso sotto la sua ala protettrice a venirti a noia. Oppure a deluderti. E quanto sei elastico o paziente nel caso.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci crederai ma per un attimo non stavo parlando di te. Volevo portare il focus della discussione su un discorso generale altrimenti sembra un docu-film sul tuo ego e da buon egoriferito, poi mi annoio. Mi chiedevo visto che avevi tirato in mezzo le carpe (diem) Quanto ci mette una che hai preso sotto la sua ala protettrice a venirti a noia. Oppure a deluderti. E quanto sei elastico o paziente nel caso.


Con J. Credo che il Tempo stimato per venirmi a noia sia quello del dimezzamento del isotopo dell'uranio 238 è una donna eccezionale a mio modo di vedere non soltanto è spettacolare da un punto di vista fisico ma anche una mentre di primo ordine. M. È una ragazza molto interessante ma a un livello intellettuale decisamente Inferiore è simpatica sensibile molto femminile e sorridente però Non la reputo la mia referente principale in questa relazione Quindi tutte le mie attenzioni in questo momento sono incentrate su J


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Con J. Credo che il Tempo stimato per venirmi a noia sia quello del dimezzamento del isotopo dell'uranio 238 è una donna eccezionale a mio modo di vedere non soltanto è spettacolare da un punto di vista fisico ma anche una mentre di primo ordine. M. È una ragazza molto interessante ma a un livello intellettuale decisamente Inferiore è simpatica sensibile molto femminile e sorridente però Non la reputo la mia referente principale in questa relazione Quindi tutte le mie attenzioni in questo momento sono incentrate su J


Ok, M è quella tonda


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok, M è quella tonda


Taglia 42. Le donne che non entrano in una 42 x me non esistono. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Taglia 42. Le donne che non entrano in una 42 x me non esistono.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Meglio. Non de ne litigheremo mai una. Il mio ideale estetico è Federica Pellegrini.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio. Non de ne litigheremo mai una. Il mio ideale estetico è Federica Pellegrini.


Il fisico sportivo ed allenato lo apprezzo. 
Non litigo mai per le donnr

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Con J. Credo che il Tempo stimato per venirmi a noia sia quello del dimezzamento del isotopo dell'uranio 238 è una donna eccezionale a mio modo di vedere non soltanto è spettacolare da un punto di vista fisico ma anche una mentre di primo ordine. M. È una ragazza molto interessante ma a un livello intellettuale decisamente Inferiore è simpatica sensibile molto femminile e sorridente però Non la reputo la mia referente principale in questa relazione Quindi tutte le mie attenzioni in questo momento sono incentrate su J





bluestar02 ha detto:


> Taglia 42. Le donne che non entrano in una 42 x me non esistono.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 non sono stata molto presente, potrebbe  che tu lo abbia gia scritto. Ma tua moglie com'è


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sono stata molto presente, potrebbe fare i che tu lo abbia gia scritto. Ma tua moglie com'è


Mia moglie è Norvegese bionda ghiaccio capelli lunghi lisci  occhi verdi 175 cm tg 42

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il fisico sportivo ed allenato lo apprezzo.
> Non litigo mai per le donnr
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Stavo ironizzando sulla 42. E su tutto ciò che per te non esiste. Il tuo punto di vista spesso lo trovo un tantino plasticoso. Sbattere contro una chiappa soda a me piace se non sento l'osso.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stavo ironizzando sulla 42. E su tutto ciò che per te non esiste. Il tuo punto di vista spesso lo trovo un tantino plasticoso. Sbattere contro una chiappa soda a me piace se non sento l'osso.


Non stiamo parlando di anoressiche. 
L unico lardo che amo è quello di Arnard o di Colonnata servito con castagne al miele.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è Norvegese bionda ghiaccio capelli lunghi lisci  occhi verdi 175 cm tg 42
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 e non ti attizza più?


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e non ti attizza più?


Ovviamente sì, ma il mio equilibrio interiore da sempre necessità di una storia parallela.  Da sempre vuol dire dai 15 anni in poi.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ovviamente sì, ma il mio equilibrio interiore da sempre necessità di una storia parallela.  Da sempre vuol dire dai 15 anni in poi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


perché, cosa cerchi


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di anoressiche.
> L unico lardo che amo è quello di Arnard o di Colonnata servito con castagne al miele.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non Stavo discutendo i gusti (ti prego isparmiami la citazione in latino che sembri un bot). Stavo discutendo una certa tua, chiamiamola così, rigidità nell'esposizione dei tuoi gusti, come se le tue scelte ti qualificassero solo se fatte in aderenza a codici condivisi da men's health. Per carità, continua ad essere la mia lettura preferita dal barbiere, ma la vita è infinitamente più variegata delle possibilità rispetto alle caselle che trovi su un catalogo.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Nulla. Semplicemente sto bene quando vivo emozioni simultanee con donne diverse

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non Stavo discutendo i gusti (ti prego isparmiami la citazione in latino che sembri un bot). Stavo discutendo una certa tua, chiamiamola così, rigidità nell'esposizione dei tuoi gusti, come se le tue scelte ti qualificassero solo se fatte in aderenza a codici condivisi da men's health. Per carità, continua ad essere la mia lettura preferita dal barbiere, ma la vita è infinitamente più variegata delle possibilità rispetto alle caselle che trovi su un catalogo.


Allora te lo dico in italiano io non sono flessbile ricerco donne che soddisfino il mio ideale estetico. Non mi adatto non ne ho bisogno trovo quello che desidero senza scendere a compromessi

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché, cosa cerchi


Horror vacui, secondo me. Un classicone dei 50enni senza figli. Combatti l'aridità che avanza inevitabile costruendo mondi a colpi di superfetazioni. Ho un sacco di amici come bluestar. Ma gente anche fighissima e intellettualmente interessante, poi scavi però è trovi un fondo di solitudine che arriva inesorabile quando manca la visione intergenerazionale del proprio percorso di vita.
Tipo la sabbia nelle telline.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Horror vacui, secondo me. Un classicone dei 50enni senza figli. Combatti l'aridità che avanza inevitabile costruendo mondi a colpi di superfetazioni. Ho un sacco di amici come bluestar. Ma gente anche fighissima e intellettualmente interessante, poi scavi però è trovi un fondo di solitudine che arriva inesorabile quando manca la visione intergenerazionale del proprio percorso di vita.
> Tipo la sabbia nelle telline.


Sì e l entropia dell universo è in aumento


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora te lo dico in italiano io non sono flessbile ricerco donne che soddisfino il mio ideale estetico. Non mi adatto non ne ho bisogno trovo quello che desidero senza scendere a compromessi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Problemi col giudizio altrui? A me fai tenerezza,  non invidia, come ho detto conosco diverse persone come te.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì e l entropia dell universo è in aumento


Non ti agitare, si chiacchiera.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti agitare, si chiacchiera.


Sono tranquillo e mi piace leggerti. Goal italia

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Problemi col giudizio altrui? A me fai tenerezza,  non invidia, come ho detto conosco diverse persone come te.


No affatto 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Mi sembravi agitato. Se mi sbaglio meglio così. Tanto ognuno di noi si fa un'immagine mentale degli interlocutori che conosce in anonimo Sulla base del proprio vissuto. Io tutto quello che leggo di te fa scopa con un paio di miei grandi amici, uno è praticamente un fratello, che fanno i tuoi stessi discorsi. Alla fine se scavi un po' sotto La patina di uomo ha realizzato che sa quel che vuole, sotto sotto senti il Califfo che canta Tutto il resto è noia


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sembravi agitato. Se mi sbaglio meglio così. Tanto ognuno di noi si fa un'immagine mentale degli interlocutori che conosce in anonimo Sulla base del proprio vissuto. Io tutto quello che leggo di te fa scopa con un paio di miei grandi amici, uno è praticamente un fratello, che fanno i tuoi stessi discorsi. Alla fine se scavi un po' sotto La patina di uomo ha realizzato che sa quel che vuole, sotto sotto senti il Califfo che canta Tutto il resto è noia


Podria ser que sì pero tambien no...un horror vacui riempito di "etere"...forse solo la mia visione del mondo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Podria ser que sì pero tambien no...un horror vacui riempito di "etere"...forse solo la mia visione del mondo


Figurati. La fregna è la fregna. [emoji38]


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati. La fregna è la fregna. [emoji38]


Tautologico ma esatto [emoji41]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati. La fregna è la fregna. [emoji38]


Altra cosa ho provato ad immaginare le forumiste mi piace farmi l idea delle donne nel virtuale 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Altra cosa ho provato ad immaginare le forumiste mi piace farmi l idea delle donne nel virtuale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Immagino che sia inevitabile.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati. La fregna è la fregna. [emoji38]


Ipazia la immagino una tipa stile Woodstock 1969
Rose1994  donna geek trendy fashion 
Nicciola manager in carriera amministrativa 
Le altre sto definendola   


Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Podria ser que sì pero tambien no...un horror vacui riempito di "etere"...forse solo la mia visione del mondo


Come siete carini...a tratti commoventi.....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ipazia la immagino una tipa stile Woodstock 1969
> Rose1994  donna geek trendy fashion
> Nicciola manager in carriera amministrativa
> Le altre sto definendola
> ...


Non credo che ti seguirò. Cercare di incasellare una donna in uno standard è un'operazione che oltre ad annoiarmi profondamente si rivela sempre e comunque fallace.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come siete carini...a tratti commoventi.....


Per una volta che faccio la persona seria


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come siete carini...a tratti commoventi.....


Ah dimenticavo [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] con stivale nero alla coscia in vernice nera e frustino [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non credo che ti seguirò. Cercare di incasellare una donna in uno standard è un'operazione che oltre ad annoiarmi profondamente si rivela sempre e comunque fallace.


È un gioco smile and relax

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] con stivale nero alla coscia in vernice nera e frustino [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Hahahah ....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È un gioco smile and relax
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non mi fa ridere, capita. D'altronde sono malmostoso di default.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi fa ridere, capita. D'altronde sono malmostoso di default.


Non è u  reato 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Ipazia stile Woodstock 1969 mi ha fatto morire!!! :rotfl: Attendiamo il verdetto da Ipazia: fuoco fuochino acqua... io non riesco assolutamente ad immaginare come possano essere gli utenti del forum. Mi ha più incuriosita la scelta dell'avatar in chi ce l'ha. Ho notato che molti hanno attori di film o scene di film, tanto che mi son chiesta se ci fossero stati tempi in cui vi sia stata una comune scelta presa dalla cinematografia.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah ....


Tu ti riconosci in Charlize Theron? Mi pare sia lei nel tuo avatar.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ipazia stile Woodstock 1969 mi ha fatto morire!!! :rotfl: Attendiamo il verdetto da Ipazia: fuoco fuochino acqua... io non riesco assolutamente ad immaginare come possano essere gli utenti del forum. Mi ha più incuriosita la scelta dell'avatar in chi ce l'ha. Ho notato che molti hanno attori di film o scene di film, tanto che mi son chiesta se ci fossero stati tempi in cui vi sia stata una comune scelta presa dalla cinematografia.


Il mio è più bello di tutti. Da sempre.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È un gioco smile and relax
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Arci, lascialo in pace. Tu funzioni anche con le taglie 46,  secondo me....
Chi ha bisogno di incasellare in uno standard estetico, e’ perché, diversamente, non funziona ....

Blue...sto scherzando ...non prendermi sempre troppo sul serio ...


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Arci, lascialo in pace. Tu funzioni anche con le taglie 46,  secondo me....
> Chi ha bisogno di incasellare in uno standard estetico, e’ perché, diversamente, non funziona ....
> 
> Blue...sto scherzando ...non prendermi sempre troppo sul serio ...


Tranquilla. Non potrei mai prendere sul serio una interista [emoji41][emoji8]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il mio è più bello di tutti. Da sempre.


Perchè hai scelto un papero con la tutina in latex?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu ti riconosci in Charlize Theron? Mi pare sia lei nel tuo avatar.


Un po’ .. diciamo che quando mi sono iscritta ho scoperto che qualcuno con cui lavoro mi chiamava di nascosto con altri  “atomic blonde” (titolo in lingua originale di un suo film... ). Mi soni divertita a scegliere una sua foto dello stesso film ....


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Non potrei mai prendere sul serio una interista [emoji41][emoji8]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Detto da uno juventino e’ praticamente un ossimoro


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè hai scelto un papero con la tutina in latex?


Perché la paperella vibrante sadomaso mi rappresenta parecchio. Soprattutto a letto.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un po’ .. diciamo che quando mi sono iscritta ho scoperto che qualcuno con cui lavoro mi chiamava di nascosto con altri  “atomic blonde” (titolo in lingua originale di un suo film... ). Mi soni divertita a scegliere una sua foto dello stesso film ....


Quindi una somiglianza estetica o più per il personaggio di quel film interpretato dalla Theron?


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Detto da uno juventino e’ praticamente un ossimoro


Gli ossimori sono affascinanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Arci, lascialo in pace. Tu funzioni anche con le taglie 46,  secondo me....
> Chi ha bisogno di incasellare in uno standard estetico, e’ perché, diversamente, non funziona ....
> 
> Blue...sto scherzando ...non prendermi sempre troppo sul serio ...


Io funziono con tutte quelle che mi scopano il cervello.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché la paperella vibrante sadomaso mi rappresenta parecchio. Soprattutto a letto.


Io ci avevo letto unione tra innocenza (la papera è quella che si mette nel bagnetto dei bimbi) e perversione...


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché la paperella vibrante sadomaso mi rappresenta parecchio. Soprattutto a letto.


Ti presenterò Emma.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi una somiglianza estetica o più per il personaggio di quel film interpretato dalla Theron?


Credo un mix di entrambe ....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ci avevo letto unione tra innocenza (la papera è quella che si mette nel bagnetto dei bimbi) e perversione...


Cerca _rub My duckie_ su Güghel vedrai che scopri i mondi.  Scherzi a parte sono alcuni dei miei regali preferiti


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ti presenterò Emma.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Chi?


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo un mix di entrambe ....


Ho un debole per le bionde sono mediamente stronzissime


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

La mia papera domestica.
È adorabile. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi?


La mia papera domestica

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ho un debole per le bionde sono mediamente stronzissime


_Il Rolex, tra passato e presente._


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cerca _rub My duckie_ su Güghel vedrai che scopri i mondi.  Scherzi a parte sono alcuni dei miei regali preferiti


Visto!
https://www.comodo.it/shopping/fun/i-rub-my-duckie--8684.html
E' un bel business quello dei giochini erotici.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La mia papera domestica
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Per farsi addomesticare da te, secondo me legge Cosmopolitan come [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION] :rotfl: Grazie, come accettato


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ipazia la immagino una tipa stile Woodstock 1969
> Rose1994  donna geek trendy fashion
> Nicciola manager in carriera amministrativa
> Le altre sto definendola
> ...


Come sarebbe lo stile Woodstock 1969?

Mi incuriosiscono le immagini di me che si fanno gli altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come sarebbe lo stile Woodstock 1969?
> 
> Mi incuriosiscono le immagini di me che si fanno gli altri.


Janis Joplin occhiali Tondi


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per farsi addomesticare da te, secondo me legge Cosmopolitan come [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION] :rotfl: Grazie, come accettato


L ho trovata piccolissima salvata da morte certa.  Gioca con le mie Yorkie guarda la TV sul divano. Non si stacca mai da noi. La piscina di casa è il suo regno. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come sarebbe lo stile Woodstock 1969?
> 
> Mi incuriosiscono le immagini di me che si fanno gli altri.


Amore libero spiritualità filosofia stati alterati della coscienza [emoji41]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Janis Joplin occhiali Tondi


La adoravo!!!! :inlove:

Però gli occhiali tondi non li porto più da almeno 25 anni....:unhappy:...minchia, quanti anni....:singleeye:

Davvero ti faccio venire in mente Janis????


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Amore libero spiritualità filosofia stati alterati della coscienza [emoji41]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk



Umh...quello ha riguardato la mia seconda vita e parte della terza. 

Adesso sono all'inizio della mia quinta vita. 
E di mezzo c'è stata la quarta. 

Però sono contenta che si intraveda ancora. Sono affezionata a quella me. 

Io non riesco a farmi immagini...devo avere qualche funzione in blocco a quel livello ...tendo a vedere come se guardassi dentro un caleidoscopio


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L ho trovata piccolissima salvata da morte certa.  Gioca con le mie Yorkie guarda la TV sul divano. Non si stacca mai da noi. La piscina di casa è il suo regno.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


_Uova di Lompo: succedaneo del caviale._


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La adoravo!!!! :inlove:
> 
> Però gli occhiali tondi non li porto più da almeno 25 anni....:unhappy:...minchia, quanti anni....:singleeye:
> 
> Davvero ti faccio venire in mente Janis????


Credo sia più un'idea astratta che fisica in senso preciso.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Uova di Lompo: succedaneo del caviale._


Ikra Beluga Malossol succedaneo delle Uova di Lompo.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La adoravo!!!! :inlove:
> 
> Però gli occhiali tondi non li porto più da almeno 25 anni....:unhappy:...minchia, quanti anni....:singleeye:
> 
> Davvero ti faccio venire in mente Janis????


No, a me fai venire in mente la protagonista di Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ikra Beluga Malossol succedaneo delle Uova di Lompo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai colto. Vabbè, capita a tutti.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Credo sia più un'idea astratta che fisica in senso preciso.
> 
> View attachment 13680


Credo anche io. 

Mi fa strano anche perchè negli anni dell'adolescenza, ero praticamente innamorata della sua immagine. 

Ricordo nottate in giro con la mia amica del cuore ad ascoltare a tutto volume "Me & Bobby McGee...che bellezza!! 
Na' macchina scassatissima e in compartecipazione. Lei aveva la macchina e io la patente e giravamo per i posti peggiori ci capitassero a tiro


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

No lo ammeto non ho colto 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L ho trovata piccolissima salvata da morte certa.  Gioca con le mie Yorkie guarda la TV sul divano. Non si stacca mai da noi. La piscina di casa è il suo regno.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


E un procione non ce l'hai?


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E un procione non ce l'hai?


No sorry tu si? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No lo ammeto non ho colto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Fossi donna saresti 'na gattara


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, a me fai venire in mente la protagonista di Alice: Madness Returns.


In effetti....non conoscevo il gioco. 
Sono andata a farmi una breve ricerchina. 

E' un mondo molto interessante! 

Anche questo lo è







Mi piace l'idea della musica che governa le apparizioni


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fossi donna saresti 'na gattara


Adoro gli animali.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fossi donna saresti 'na gattara




Che hai con le gattare?


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No sorry tu si?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io mica vivo in America...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti....non conoscevo il gioco.
> Sono andata a farmi una breve ricerchina.
> 
> E' un mondo molto interessante!
> ...


Prossima pausa me lo scarico in inglese e me lo leggo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 13681
> 
> Che hai con le gattare?


Nulla. Ma i pregiudizi mantengono giovane la pelle.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Prossima pausa me lo scarico in inglese e me lo leggo.


Mi è piaciuto molto. 

Nella serie c'è la filastrocca cantata, che adoro. Ogni tanto ci finisco dentro in loop. 

Io andrò a vedermi il gioco. 
Alice ossessionata mi sembra interessante.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla. Ma i pregiudizi mantengono giovane la pelle.


...beh, se è solo un pregiudizio, condivido.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...beh, se è solo un pregiudizio, condivido.


Leggevo questo prima. Amo profondamente la frase sulle gattare. E mi ha fatto pensare a Bustar 
https://bagniproeliator.it/la-vera-trama-di-50-sfumature-di-grigio-2/


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io ho almeno 5 situazioni che conosco personalmente cosi alcune di seguito:
> 
> 1) lui 42 enne bell'uomo, ancora in forma, con lei 30 anni, bella ragazza libera e  convivono.
> la ex  40 enne 2 figli, un pò sfatta dalle gravidanze *e dalla nutella*, molti flirt ma niente ometto serio (lo vorrebbe con lei convivente)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sonar::sonar:


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è Norvegese bionda ghiaccio capelli lunghi lisci  occhi verdi 175 cm tg 42
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


E tu, da come ci racconti,non sei un Kevin Costner e non hai nemmeno un conto a sei cifre....Per attirare come attiri devi avere un carisma meglio di Benito: dovevo studiare latino e greco,mannaggia!


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ho un debole per le bionde sono mediamente stronzissime


Si....ma per la legge della pantera...
.
.
.
.
.anche le bionde ce l'hanno nera!


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E tu, da come ci racconti,non sei un Kevin Costner e non hai nemmeno un conto a sei cifre....Per attirare come attiri devi avere un carisma meglio di Benito: dovevo studiare latino e greco,mannaggia!


Tu basi tutto sui soldi?


----------



## Maestrale1 (8 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> si barca in adriatico....xchè lo chiedi?


Ne avevamo parlato ai tempi del mio post . Prima che salpassi per un viaggio in solitaria che m ha portato in giro per quasi un anno . Era solo perché quando ho letto il tuo nickname mi è parso di ricordarti .


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu basi tutto sui soldi?


Quasi tutto...e quasi tutti; ma l'ho capito abbastanza in là negli anni. Sai come si dice: solo chi ne ha in abbondanza può permettersi di disprezzare il denaro che, beninteso , per me rimane un mezzo e non il fine.


----------



## Maestrale1 (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di anoressiche.
> L unico lardo che amo è quello di Arnard o di Colonnata servito con castagne al miele.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io amo il lardo e polenta con del Lambrusco


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quasi tutto...e quasi tutti; ma l'ho capito abbastanza in là negli anni. Sai come si dice: solo chi ne ha in abbondanza può permettersi di disprezzare il denaro che, beninteso , per me rimane un mezzo e non il fine.


Disprezzare il denaro e dargli il giusto valore sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Rosarose (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non Stavo discutendo i gusti (ti prego isparmiami la citazione in latino che sembri un bot). Stavo discutendo una certa tua, chiamiamola così, rigidità nell'esposizione dei tuoi gusti, come se le tue scelte ti qualificassero solo se fatte in aderenza a codici condivisi da men's health. Per carità, continua ad essere la mia lettura preferita dal barbiere, ma la vita è infinitamente più variegata delle possibilità rispetto alle caselle che trovi su un catalogo.


Grande!! Anche a me bluaster sembra di plastica....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Disprezzare il denaro e dargli il giusto valore sono due cose diverse.


Vero,il confine è l'ipocrisia.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E tu, da come ci racconti,non sei un Kevin Costner e non hai nemmeno un conto a sei cifre....Per attirare come attiri devi avere un carisma meglio di Benito: dovevo studiare latino e greco,mannaggia!


Allora vediamo di spiegarti la situazione così almeno risulta più comprensibile, io sono Export manager per un'azienda americana il mio stipendio è buono ma non sicuramente un super stipendio. Però se tu apri il garage di una villa con piscina che è di proprietà di mia moglie ci trovi Maserati Jaguar Bentley Ferrari semplicemente i soldi li ho sposati non è molto difficile poi mettere insieme tutti i pezzi del puzzle ti sembra?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora vediamo di spiegarti la situazione così almeno risulta più comprensibile, io sono Export manager per un'azienda americana il mio stipendio è buono ma non sicuramente un super stipendio. Però se tu apri il garage di una villa con piscina che è di proprietà di mia moglie ci trovi Maserati Jaguar Bentley Ferrari semplicemente i soldi li ho sposati non è molto difficile poi mettere insieme tutti i pezzi del puzzle ti sembra?


Il sogno di ogni uomo: sposare una nordica bellissima e pure ricca ...e senza figli che rompono i maroni....e scoparsi a profusione ricche ereditiere con elicotteri molto più giovani disposte addirittura a pagarti per le tue mirabolanti prestazioni ...è tutto questo senza essere ne bello e ne’ ricco...
capisci blue che anche se sei simpatico, se mi esageri con lo storytelling non sei più credibile e ci casca la poesia? 
Che peccato....mi stavo quasi ricredendo rispetto all’inizio...ma con i tuoi ultimi interventi ....hai rovinato tutto...


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il sogno di ogni uomo: sposare una nordica bellissima e pure ricca ...e senza figli che rompono i maroni....e scoparsi a profusione ricche ereditiere con elicotteri molto più giovani disposte addirittura a pagarti per le tue mirabolanti prestazioni ...è tutto questo senza essere ne bello e ne’ ricco...
> capisci blue che anche se sei simpatico, se mi esageri con lo storytelling non sei più credibile e ci casca la poesia?
> Che peccato....mi stavo quasi ricredendo rispetto all’inizio...ma con i tuoi ultimi interventi ....hai rovinato tutto...


Ci siamo conosciuti in campeggio quando avevamo vent'anni ci siamo sposati a 23 anni eravamo tranquillamente il problema si è verificato quando i suoi genitori sono morti in un incidente e lei figlia unica ereditato tutto il patrimonio di famiglia purtroppo contro le leggi della successione non posso fare nulla Non avevamo chiesto ai suoi di lei nemmeno un centesimo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il sogno di ogni uomo: sposare una nordica bellissima e pure ricca ...e senza figli che rompono i maroni....e scoparsi a profusione ricche ereditiere con elicotteri molto più giovani disposte addirittura a pagarti per le tue mirabolanti prestazioni ...è tutto questo senza essere ne bello e ne’ ricco...
> capisci blue che anche se sei simpatico, se mi esageri con lo storytelling non sei più credibile e ci casca la poesia?
> Che peccato....mi stavo quasi ricredendo rispetto all’inizio...ma con i tuoi ultimi interventi ....hai rovinato tutto...


Vedi la vita a volte strana Non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi li ho sempre considerati come un qualcosa che ti permette di vivere senza problemi i soldi tolgono le preoccupazioni quando mi è capitato che mia moglie ne ha ricevuti veramente tanti Beh mi sono trovato veramente un pochino spaesato da questo punto di vista però non ne ho mai abusato tra parentesi lei ha liquidato tutte le attività di famiglia ha incassato e ha messo tutto praticamente in investimenti

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il sogno di ogni uomo: sposare una nordica bellissima e pure ricca ...e senza figli che rompono i maroni....e scoparsi a profusione ricche ereditiere con elicotteri molto più giovani disposte addirittura a pagarti per le tue mirabolanti prestazioni ...è tutto questo senza essere ne bello e ne’ ricco...
> capisci blue che anche se sei simpatico, se mi esageri con lo storytelling non sei più credibile e ci casca la poesia?
> Che peccato....mi stavo quasi ricredendo rispetto all’inizio...ma con i tuoi ultimi interventi ....hai rovinato tutto...


Onestamente non mi interessa se una persona crede oppure no Non è una questione di Fede uno non produce delle prove Sinceramente anche io leggendo determinate storie su questo sito non credo assolutamente che possano essere reali per manifesta troppa idiozia e stupidità oppure perché davvero avrei creduto molto più facilmente ad un incontro con alieni del quarto tipo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti in campeggio quando avevamo vent'anni ci siamo sposati a 23 anni eravamo tranquillamente il problema si è verificato quando i suoi genitori sono morti in un incidente e lei figlia unica ereditato tutto il patrimonio di famiglia purtroppo contro le leggi della successione non posso fare nulla Non avevamo chiesto ai suoi di lei nemmeno un centesimo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Considerato quanto hai da perdere sei coraggioso. Quanti export manager per ditte americane con una storia così tua moglie potrebbe trovare sul sito..
Cosa ti da sicurezza che tua moglie non legga un giorno?

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi interessa se una persona crede oppure no Non è una questione di Fede uno non produce delle prove Sinceramente anche io leggendo determinate storie su questo sito non credo assolutamente che possano essere reali per manifesta troppa idiozia e stupidità oppure perché davvero avrei creduto molto più facilmente ad un incontro con alieni del quarto tipo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è che non ti si crede...e che quello che scrivi, ti fa apparire finto. E se non sei finto, ti fa sembrare una persona che dell'apparenza e della finzione ha fatto una scelta di vita.
Poi se tu hai deciso qui, di dare questa immagine di te, e nella realtà non sei così, lo spero per te!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non è che non ti si crede...e che quello che scrivi, ti fa apparire finto. E se non sei finto, ti fa sembrare una persona che dell'apparenza e della finzione ha fatto una scelta di vita.
> Poi se tu hai deciso qui, di dare questa immagine di te, e nella realtà non sei così, lo spero per te!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Nella realtà sono una persona che lavora che è molto impegnata che viaggia per il mondo che ha una moglie Due amanti Hobby interessi amici e che cerca di vivere la vita fino all'ultimo istante nel modo più intenso possibile perché non credo nella reincarnazione e non credo nell'aldilà Quindi quello che posso godere di quello che mi è stato dato in questa vita e benvenuto

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Considerato quanto hai da perdere sei coraggioso. Quanti export manager per ditte americane con una storia così tua moglie potrebbe trovare sul sito..
> Cosa ti da sicurezza che tua moglie non legga un giorno?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Che mi dava sicurezza di essere vivo domani nessuno


----------



## void (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Che mi dava sicurezza di essere vivo domani nessuno


Nessuno. 
Ma sono due cose un po' diverse il fato ed il rischio..
Mi incuriosiva la tua "apertura" considerata la cura con cui hai detto di nascondere le info sul tuo cell.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Nella realtà sono una persona che lavora che è molto impegnata che viaggia per il mondo che ha una moglie Due amanti Hobby interessi amici e che cerca di vivere la vita fino all'ultimo istante nel modo più intenso possibile perché non credo nella reincarnazione e non credo nell'aldilà Quindi quello che posso godere di quello che mi è stato dato in questa vita e benvenuto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Vivere intensamente può anche voler dire saper scendere in profondità, non solo cogliere l' attimo, ma di quell' attimo cogliere tutte le sfumature che vi stanno sotto.
Ecco sembri interessato solo alla superficie.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Vivere intensamente può anche voler dire saper scendere in profondità, non solo cogliere l' attimo, ma di quell' attimo cogliere tutte le sfumature che vi stanno sotto.
> Ecco sembri interessato solo alla superficie.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Scendo in profondità solo col mio brevetto trimix.
Il fatto di non voler scendere in profondità è una scelta consapevole e deliberata a me va bene così

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Horror vacui, secondo me. Un classicone dei 50enni senza figli. Combatti l'aridità che avanza inevitabile costruendo mondi a colpi di superfetazioni. Ho un sacco di amici come bluestar. Ma gente anche fighissima e intellettualmente interessante, poi scavi però è trovi un fondo di solitudine che arriva inesorabile quando manca la visione intergenerazionale del proprio percorso di vita.
> Tipo la sabbia nelle telline.


hai ragione, ne conosco anch'io e in fondo mi mettono tristezza. Non per lo per lo stile di vita, che anzi, è invidiabile.
Ma per quel che non hanno. Sono sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa per sentirsi  motivati.


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il sogno di ogni uomo: sposare una nordica bellissima e pure ricca ...e senza figli che rompono i maroni....e scoparsi a profusione ricche ereditiere con elicotteri molto più giovani disposte addirittura a pagarti per le tue mirabolanti prestazioni ...è tutto questo senza essere ne bello e ne’ ricco...
> capisci blue che anche se sei simpatico, se mi esageri con lo storytelling non sei più credibile e ci casca la poesia?
> Che peccato....mi stavo quasi ricredendo rispetto all’inizio...ma con i tuoi ultimi interventi ....hai rovinato tutto...


Poteva approfittare del mio assist ; confermare che ha un carisma potente e raro. Invece da di se l'immagine dell'arrivista che "sposa" la ricchezza.... Ma anche qui: per conquistarla, soprattutto se in mano ad una strafiga, come descrive la muliera,deve per forza avere qualcosa di fuori del comune. Io non credo che necessariamente sia un fake, ma che abbia un feeling col mondo femminile particolarmente sviluppato. Ma il fatto che sia sia risentito del mio commento mi fa pensare...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione, ne conosco anch'io e in fondo mi mettono tristezza. Non per lo per lo stile di vita, che anzi, è invidiabile.
> Ma per quel che non hanno. Sono sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa per sentirsi  motivati.


Se ti fai il culo a sufficienza, hai lo stesso stile di vita da separato con figli o da traditore con figli. Quello lì a differenza che lasci qualcosa dietro di te. È sempre una questione di soldi. Alla fine sposato o no cambia poco.


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Nella realtà sono una persona che lavora che è molto impegnata che viaggia per il mondo che ha una moglie Due amanti Hobby interessi amici e che cerca di vivere la vita fino all'ultimo istante nel modo più intenso possibile perché non credo nella reincarnazione e non credo nell'aldilà Quindi quello che posso godere di quello che mi è stato dato in questa vita e benvenuto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Però,un pochino solo ti senti, se ti confronti qua dentro.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Però,un pochino solo ti senti, se ti confronti qua dentro.


Tutti lo sono un pò secondo me


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ti fai il culo a sufficienza, hai lo stesso stile di vita da separato con figli o da traditore con figli. Quello lì a differenza che lasci qualcosa dietro di te. È sempre una questione di soldi. Alla fine sposato o no cambia poco.


 per stile (soldi a parte) fare ciò che si vuole, quando si vuole. Se hai figli,  nonché lo puoi permettere.
A conti fatti, preferisco aver rinunciato a molte cose ed avere i miei adorati rompicoglioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vero,il confine è l'ipocrisia.


Insomma. Il denaro ha un valore diverso per ognuno di noi. essenzialmente è la funzione del tempo che impieghi. Se a me danno €1500 per una giornata di lavoro, e a qualcun altro €1500 di danno per un mese di lavoro a 40 ora settimana, il denaro avrà Ovviamente un valore diverso per me e per quella persona. Non si tratta di avere denaro. Si tratta di capacità di farlo.
Ho tantissime persone che conosco, ricche di famiglia, che non si sono mai guadagnate un pazzo per cui non hanno stabilito la correlazione tra la vita che vendono e il corrispettivo che gli entra in tasca. Non è che disprezzano il denaro. Semplicemente non capiscono il rapporto.
Conosco persone che bruciano i soldi come se non gliene fregasse un cazzo, che però conoscono perfettamente il valore dei soldi. Solo che hanno la capacità di tirarli fuori pure da sotto ai mattoni. E soprattutto sanno esattamente cosa aspettarsi dal domani senza ansia. Questo viene molto spesso scambiato erroneamente per disprezzo del valore del denaro da parte del pidocchioso di turno.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Nella realtà sono una persona che lavora che è molto impegnata che viaggia per il mondo che ha una moglie Due amanti Hobby interessi amici e che cerca di vivere la vita fino all'ultimo istante nel modo più intenso possibile perché non credo nella reincarnazione e non credo nell'aldilà Quindi quello che posso godere di quello che mi è stato dato in questa vita e benvenuto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Indi per cui, da ateo a ateo, Come mai non hai pensato di mettere in cantiere qualche marmocchio che facesse da passaporto per l'immortalità?

E poi perdonami, io non ho un cazzo Contro chi sposa le donne ricche, ci mancherebbe pure. Ma nel momento in cui tua moglie eredita una barca di soldi, liquida le attività di famiglia, con a fianco il il suo amore di gioventù che giustamente non smette di lavorare per mantenersi la sua indipendenza, si sistema tranquillamente mettendo tutto a reddito e quindi si mette nella situazione migliore del mondo per avere marmocchi, con in più un marito che non sarà Iper presente, non adotta neanche qualche orfanello libico? Però in garage c'è una collezione di macchine che verrà due o tre milioni? Sei proprio sicuro che non te ne approfitti?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per stile (soldi a parte) fare ciò che si vuole, quando si vuole. Se hai figli,  nonché lo puoi permettere.
> A conti fatti, preferisco aver rinunciato a molte cose ed avere i miei adorati rompicoglioni.


Non sono d'accordo. Le rinunce sono temporanee Perché i figli crescono. Quello che lasci per terra è lo spazio mentale, ma è una tua responsabilità lasciarlo per terra.
Io l'unica cosa che ho davvero sacrificato sull'altare della paternità sono state migliaia di ore di sonno. Ma proprio perché mai avrei voluto usare mia figlia come scusa per le mie insoddisfazioni e frustrazioni come fanno tanti. Mi sono spaccato il culo e ho avuto tutto lo stesso.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Indi per cui, da ateo a ateo, Come mai non hai pensato di mettere in cantiere qualche marmocchio che facesse da passaporto per l'immortalità?
> 
> E poi perdonami, io non ho un cazzo Contro chi sposa le donne ricche, ci mancherebbe pure. Ma nel momento in cui tua moglie eredita una barca di soldi, liquida le attività di famiglia, con a fianco il il suo amore di gioventù che giustamente non smette di lavorare per mantenersi la sua indipendenza, si sistema tranquillamente mettendo tutto a reddito e quindi si mette nella situazione migliore del mondo per avere marmocchi, con in più un marito che non sarà Iper presente, non adotta neanche qualche orfanello libico? Però in garage c'è una collezione di macchine che verrà due o tre milioni? Sei proprio sicuro che non te ne approfitti?


Lavoro ho uno stipendio pago le mie cose ho la mia auto e un auto aziendale.
Me ne approfitto? Ho una carta di credito " famigliare" la uso per pagare la spesa al supermercato e non la uso per fare vizi e stravizi. Qualche volta utilizzo le macchine del parco auto per farmi dei giri con mia moglie e non penso che sia un approfittarne.
Non abbiamo figli Perché per quanto possa sembrare strano né io né lei abbiamo una inclinazione verso la maternità e verso la paternità però abbiamo due Yorkshire femmina e una papera e a noi basta così e va benissimo così senti miei Jane E non si trasmetteranno del futuro nuove generazioni perpetrando il mio patrimonio genetico per tutta l'eternità detto sinceramente non me ne può fregar di meno


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti in campeggio quando avevamo vent'anni ci siamo sposati a 23 anni eravamo tranquillamente il problema si è verificato quando i suoi genitori sono morti in un incidente e lei figlia unica ereditato tutto il patrimonio di famiglia purtroppo contro le leggi della successione non posso fare nulla Non avevamo chiesto ai suoi di lei nemmeno un centesimo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Fingiamo per un attimo che sia vero...per esercizio intellettuale..
Quindi il tuo equilibrio l’hai trovato. E tua moglie? Tu sei responsabile anche del suo. Pensa se ti scoprisse .... 
Hai appeso un bel sombrero e in più le metti dei cornoni imperiali ...
Puoi essere sicuro quanto vuoi ma metti, che so, un malore ...mentre sei con l’amante...
ma a prescindere dal fatto che ti scopra o meno...come pensi che la prenderebbe se sapesse?


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fingiamo per un attimo che sia vero...per esercizio intellettuale..
> Quindi il tuo equilibrio l’hai trovato. E tua moglie? Tu sei responsabile anche del suo. Pensa se ti scoprisse ....
> Hai appeso un bel sombrero e in più le metti dei cornoni imperiali ...
> Puoi essere sicuro quanto vuoi ma metti, che so, un malore ...mentre sei con l’amante...
> ma a prescindere dal fatto che ti scopra o meno...come pensi che la prenderebbe se sapesse?


Sei una cosa non ne ho proprio idea

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (8 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sei una cosa non ne ho proprio idea
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma perché escludi a priori che magari non lo sappia?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma perché escludi a priori che magari non lo sappia?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


In questo momento tutto funziona come un orologio svizzero, che lo sappia oppure no.
Quando si verificheranno dei problemi allora applicherò la massima principe del pensatoio di Paperon de Paperoni. Ossia se c'è rimedio, perché ti preoccupi? Se non c'è rimedio, perché ti preoccupi?


Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Le rinunce sono temporanee Perché i figli crescono. Quello che lasci per terra è lo spazio mentale, ma è una tua responsabilità lasciarlo per terra.
> Io l'unica cosa che ho davvero sacrificato sull'altare della paternità sono state migliaia di ore di sonno. Ma proprio perché mai avrei voluto usare mia figlia come scusa per le mie insoddisfazioni e frustrazioni come fanno tanti. Mi sono spaccato il culo e ho avuto tutto lo stesso.


 la tua ha solo 6 anni se non ricordo male. Le rinunce sono limitate se ci si appoggia a baby sitter o nonni. Quando sarà nelle medie o superiore e voglia di studiare saltano addosso ne riparliamo. Si rinuncia ad uscire perché devono studiare e diciamo che spontaneamente non tutti lo fanno


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la tua ha solo 6 anni se non ricordo male. Le rinunce sono limitate se ci si appoggia a baby sitter o nonni. Quando sarà nelle medie o superiore e voglia di studiare saltano addosso ne riparliamo. Si rinuncia ad uscire perché devono studiare e diciamo che spontaneamente non tutti lo fanno


In realtà mi riferivo molto più alle rinunce del singolo rispetto alla coppia a parità di condizioni, per esempio di figli. Per quanto riguarda lo studio, sarà perché studiare è parte integrante di quel che faccio per vivere, Ma il problema non me lo pongo più di tanto. Studiare è sostanzialmente metodo. Molto più che fatica. Mi sto organizzando con un bel po' di trucchetti e poi preferisco centomila volte stare due ore in più in ufficio e far sì che ci sia qualcuno a sorvegliarla per farla studiare.


----------



## Rosarose (8 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Le rinunce sono temporanee Perché i figli crescono. Quello che lasci per terra è lo spazio mentale, ma è una tua responsabilità lasciarlo per terra.
> Io l'unica cosa che ho davvero sacrificato sull'altare della paternità sono state migliaia di ore di sonno. Ma proprio perché mai avrei voluto usare mia figlia come scusa per le mie insoddisfazioni e frustrazioni come fanno tanti. Mi sono spaccato il culo e ho avuto tutto lo stesso.


Sarebbe bello aprire un topic sul tema figli!
Anche per me i figli e l' amore che provo per loro, mi ha solo dato e non mi ha tolto nulla.
E anche adesso che sono sola a crescerli, mi danno, perché il vero amore è tutto per loro.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello aprire un topic sul tema figli!
> Anche per me i figli e l' amore che provo per loro, mi ha solo dato e non mi ha tolto nulla.
> E anche adesso che sono sola a crescerli, mi danno, perché il vero amore è tutto per loro.
> 
> ...


Basta non caricarli troppo di aspettative


----------



## stany (9 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Il denaro ha un valore diverso per ognuno di noi. essenzialmente è la funzione del tempo che impieghi. Se a me danno €1500 per una giornata di lavoro, e a qualcun altro €1500 di danno per un mese di lavoro a 40 ora settimana, il denaro avrà Ovviamente un valore diverso per me e per quella persona. Non si tratta di avere denaro. Si tratta di capacità di farlo.
> Ho tantissime persone che conosco, ricche di famiglia, che non si sono mai guadagnate un pazzo per cui non hanno stabilito la correlazione tra la vita che vendono e il corrispettivo che gli entra in tasca. Non è che disprezzano il denaro. Semplicemente non capiscono il rapporto.
> Conosco persone che bruciano i soldi come se non gliene fregasse un cazzo, che però conoscono perfettamente il valore dei soldi. Solo che hanno la capacità di tirarli fuori pure da sotto ai mattoni. E soprattutto sanno esattamente cosa aspettarsi dal domani senza ansia. Questo viene molto spesso scambiato erroneamente per disprezzo del valore del denaro da parte del pidocchioso di turno.


Per me il pidocchioso è colui che vive da povero per poi morire ricco; nella tua concezione classista sicuramente non è così..


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per me il pidocchioso è colui che vive da povero per poi morire ricco; nella tua concezione classista sicuramente non è così..


Per me il pidocchioso è colui che per tirchieria non si cura delle obbligazioni sociali relative ai contesti in cui decide di stare.


----------



## stany (9 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per me il pidocchioso è colui che per tirchieria non si cura delle obbligazioni sociali relative ai contesti in cui decide di stare.


Buona.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ipazia la immagino una tipa stile Woodstock 1969
> Rose1994  donna geek trendy fashion
> Nicciola manager in carriera amministrativa
> Le altre sto definendola
> ...



Ma che è sto geek? [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Ma che è sto geek? [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star [emoji12]


Molto tecnologica[emoji41]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Molto tecnologica[emoji41]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Si è vero. Però trendy fashion fa molto ragazzina, non so. Quello che posso dirti è che non sono ricca come te ahah, faccio un lavoro che mi piace grazie ai sacrifici dei miei genitori, forse in futuro farò carriera di questo passo.. Spero di sì. Diciamo che non mi lamento, sono abbastanza autonoma con i miei soldi e non me la tiro mai. Ma proprio mai,dico davvero. In più studio, ma ormai sono a un passo dalla laurea (ma specialistica) 
E poi sono una fissata con l'estetica, spendo tutti i miei soldi in quello


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si è vero. Però trendy fashion fa molto ragazzina, non so. Quello che posso dirti è che non sono ricca come te ahah, faccio un lavoro che mi piace grazie ai sacrifici dei miei genitori, forse in futuro farò carriera di questo passo.. Spero di sì. Diciamo che non mi lamento, sono abbastanza autonoma con i miei soldi e non me la tiro mai. Ma proprio mai,dico davvero. In più studio, ma ormai sono a un passo dalla laurea.
> E poi sono una fissata con l'estetica, spendo tutti i miei soldi in quello [emoji2356]


Trendy fashion è seguire le tendenze di moda e curare il proprio look non necessariamente una ragazzina anzi...
Cosa ne pensi di piercing e tattoo? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Trendy fashion è seguire le tendenze di moda e curare il proprio look non necessariamente una ragazzina anzi...
> Cosa ne pensi di piercing e tattoo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


I piercing non mi piacciono per nulla, né vederli su me stessa né su nessun altro.
I tatuaggi si, io personalmente non ne ho, ma sugli uomini mi piacciono. 
Ovviamente nulla di esagerato. 
Su me stessa non lo farei mai, mi dà l'idea di sporcarmi il corpo...


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> I piercing non mi piacciono per nulla, né vederli su me stessa né su nessun altro.
> I tatuaggi si, io personalmente non ne ho, ma sugli uomini mi piacciono.
> Ovviamente nulla di esagerato.
> Su me stessa non lo farei mai, mi dà l'idea di sporcarmi il corpo...


Sei rara.  Quasi tutte le ragazze della tua età hanno tattoo e piercing anche in posti...insoliti 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sei rara.  Quasi tutte le ragazze della tua età hanno tattoo e piercing anche in posti...insoliti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io non ne ho nemmeno uno. 
E non ho nemmeno intenzione di farli...


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io non ne ho nemmeno uno.
> E non ho nemmeno intenzione di farli... [emoji848]


Scelta legittima io non ho tatuaggi o piercing

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scelta legittima io non ho tatuaggi o piercing
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Siamo d'accordo allora 

Peccato che non hai figli, fa sempre comodo avere qualche amica /o ricco a cui chiedere di uscire con la Maserati 
Qui da me non ne vedo, nemmeno se mi sposto in città, al massimo si fanno tutti fighi con le Audi o le BMW. 
Che ormai hanno tutti. 
Ma cazzarola quel tipo di macchine nessuno dei miei amici le ha


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo allora
> 
> Peccato che non hai figli, fa sempre comodo avere qualche amica /o ricco a cui chiedere di uscire con la Maserati
> Qui da me non ne vedo, nemmeno se mi sposto in città, al massimo si fanno tutti fighi con le Audi o le BMW.
> ...


Io ho una Passat SW aziendale e una Audi mia.
Se vuoi chiedo a mia moglie o a J una top car in prestito. 
Ma mon una Maserati non mi piace guidarla non mi trovo.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io ho una Passat SW aziendale e una Audi mia.
> Se vuoi chiedo a mia moglie o a J una top car in prestito.
> Ma mon una Maserati non mi piace guidarla non mi trovo.


AH giusto, quella ricca è tua moglie 

 [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star perché la tradisci? Se posso chiedere...
Solo che qui si sentono solo storie di donne o uomini traditi, nessuno che ci racconta perché tradisce.


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> AH giusto, quella ricca è tua moglie [emoji23]
> [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star perché la tradisci? Se posso chiedere...
> Solo che qui si sentono solo storie di donne o uomini traditi, nessuno che ci racconta perché tradisce.


"Perché è la mia natura". (Cit.Trilussa)

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> "Perché è la mia natura". (Cit.Trilussa)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Come faccio a riconoscere un uomo che ha la natura di mettermi le corna?


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Non puoi a priori. Frequentandolo puoi capire qualcosa...forse

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come faccio a riconoscere un uomo che ha la natura di mettermi le corna?


Non puoi a priori. Frequentandolo puoi capire qualcosa...forse

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non puoi a priori. Frequentandolo puoi capire qualcosa...forse
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Bella fregatura...


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Bella fregatura...


Sarebbe bello avere un test ma non si può.  Curiosita perché ti piace la Maserati?


----------



## Mariben (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> "Perché è la mia natura". (Cit.Trilussa)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se posso.... Perché se è nella tua natura non te ne vai libero per il mondo?
Sai che scazzo dovere delle spiegazioni qualora capitasse!!
Ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce a prescindere  di chi ha a fianco ma abboa bisogno  qualcuno da tradire  per affermare il sé. Se fosse libero non ci troverebbe gusto. Se avesse impedimenti , che ne so di tipo economico, se avesse figli da tutelare o  una relazione borderline potrei comprendere mi riesce difficile altrimenti.Ma è tutta roba mia.


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se posso.... Perché se è nella tua natura non te ne vai libero per il mondo?
> Sai che scazzo dovere delle spiegazioni qualora capitasse!!
> Ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce a prescindere  di chi ha a fianco ma abboa bisogno  qualcuno da tradire  per affermare il sé. Se fosse libero non ci troverebbe gusto. Se avesse impedimenti , che ne so di tipo economico, se avesse figli da tutelare o  una relazione borderline potrei comprendere mi riesce difficile altrimenti.Ma è tutta roba mia.


Perché il mio equilibrio è questo. Sto benissimo e non intendo cambiarlo. Poi ognuno ha la sua rispettabilissima opinione 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Perché il mio equilibrio è questo. Sto benissimo e non intendo cambiarlo. Poi ognuno ha la sua rispettabilissima opinione
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma si basa sul fatto che tua moglie ne è all'oscuro? Se invece tua moglie accettasse che tu veda altre donne, e lei facesse lo stesso con altri uomini.. A te darebbe fastidio?


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma si basa sul fatto che tua moglie ne è all'oscuro? Se invece tua moglie accettasse che tu veda altre donne, e lei facesse lo stesso con altri uomini.. A te darebbe fastidio?


Much better don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Much better don't ask don't tell.


Come vuoi.....


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come vuoi.....


Al momento tutto funziona come un orologio svizzero poi si vedrà 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come vuoi.....


Lei non controlla me io non controllo lei e quando stiamo insieme stiamo bene davvero. Il resto non conta 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (11 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto pensando proprio adesso che la tizia che sto frequentando è stata lasciata dal marito: lui ormai vive da più di un anno beatamente con un'altra. Lei è alla seconda relazione più un'altra abortita in partenza. Adesso finirà anche la nostra.
> Ha due figli.
> Si, è come dici tu.


Ma Non è detto
Io ho Una relazione felice con un uomo separato mentre il mio ex passa di storia in storia e X ora gli va bene così
Io sono innamorata ma Non tornerei a vivere insieme sempre e ricominciare con le rotture solite da routine

Ho amiche separate con storie molto soddisfacenti ed ex mariti farfalloni o inquieti e viceversa 

Forse perché tutte donne indipendenti 
Certo i figli sono più di competenza delle mamme però ci si organizza se persone mature e rispettose di non essere un altro padre o mamma... 

Meglio di certe ipocrisie per me ma di gran lunga 
Io se sto con una persona voglio starci bene e non mille pare post tradimento 
I figli crescono signori e ciò che conta davvero è crescere  in un clima testo sereno con genitori altrettanto 
Gli stati d animo negativi passano credetemi. 

Poi anche noi femminucce accollarsi magari una zavorra che vuole ripiazzarsi ma anche no eh 
Perché molti ometti vogliono un 'altra moglie e fatemi dire ma col  Cazz....


----------



## Moni (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti in campeggio quando avevamo vent'anni ci siamo sposati a 23 anni eravamo tranquillamente il problema si è verificato quando i suoi genitori sono morti in un incidente e lei figlia unica ereditato tutto il patrimonio di famiglia purtroppo contro le leggi della successione non posso fare nulla Non avevamo chiesto ai suoi di lei nemmeno un centesimo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 Va be...


----------



## Moni (11 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Considerato quanto hai da perdere sei coraggioso. Quanti export manager per ditte americane con una storia così tua moglie potrebbe trovare sul sito..
> Cosa ti da sicurezza che tua moglie non legga un giorno?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse che è tutta Na balla?


----------



## Moni (11 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà mi riferivo molto più alle rinunce del singolo rispetto alla coppia a parità di condizioni, per esempio di figli. Per quanto riguarda lo studio, sarà perché studiare è parte integrante di quel che faccio per vivere, Ma il problema non me lo pongo più di tanto. Studiare è sostanzialmente metodo. Molto più che fatica. Mi sto organizzando con un bel po' di trucchetti e poi preferisco centomila volte stare due ore in più in ufficio e far sì che ci sia qualcuno a sorvegliarla per farla studiare.


Idem

Ma poi se non dovessero studiare ci rimetteranno loro io non rinuncio al mio lavoro x stare con il mitra puntato tutti i pomeriggi 
Ripetizioni se davvero sorgono problemi sono disposta a pagarne ma non x fancazzismo 

E la signora delle pulizie non è un gendarme.
A 15 e 17 anni che si organizzassero
X ora funziona.


----------



## Kaytranada (11 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Si molto interessante, penso che non é da tutti affrontare una cosa del genere.
> Li ho affrontati serenamente, incazzato, deluso del fallimento, ma sereno perchè le merde sono loro, non io.
> Penso che per loro sia stata più dura, ma chi se ne frega.
> Diciamo che cercavo delle conferme, per sapere se mi ha detto la verità, che ho avuto. Solo che dopo ho visto tanta indecisione nei discorsi di lei, forse per la delusione di perdere tutto quello che hanno "costruito" insieme in questi anni.
> Mi ha aiutato comunque a farmi un'idea chiara per sapere con che mostro ho avuto a che fare.


Non ti voglio dare consigli ne niente, ho letto la storia e dei commenti. Ti spiego brevemente com’è andata a me. Sono stato tradito, e ho affrontato lei e l’amante come te. Lei ha scelto di stare con me, tutto andava bene finché 6 mesi dopo, va a buttare la spazzatura e non torna più. E andata a vivere con l’amante senza dare nessuna spiegazione. Un fulmine a ciel sereno. 
Non dico sia il tuo caso, però penso ti sia utile per non farti perdere dalla cazzate e i comportamenti che ha. Perché se non l’hai scoperto per 3 anni ed è andata avanti quasi come se niente fosse, fatti delle domande su come sia possibile fare quelle cose e fare finta di niente di fianco alla persona che ti ama. 
So come stai, 6 mesi fa ero nella tua stessa posizione, non si smette di amare qualcuno in un giorno. Però sii più furbo di me, preparati ad ogni evenienza.


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto che lei sia stata amante di un 60enne non vuole assolutamente dire che* è la donna ideale che ogni uomo vorrebbe avere al suo fianco per il resto della vita*, altrimenti il 60enne le avrebbe detto di lasciarti e le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere con lei.
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo, mi dispiace.





Per ritrovarsi, lei, a 50 anni un 80enne nel letto?????

Mah!


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah.... vale anche per me con gli juventini...ma questo anche fuori dalle lenzuola


----------



## insane (11 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per ritrovarsi, lei, a 50 anni un 80enne nel letto?????
> 
> Mah!


Boh magari spera che l'ottantenne un giorno non si alzi piu' dal letto e le lasci una cospicua eredita' con la quale lei si possa godere la terza eta' facendo la megamilf in giro e collezionando toyboy? Oh, puo' essere un'obiettivo di vita come un altro


----------



## spleen (11 Settembre 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Non ti voglio dare consigli ne niente, ho letto la storia e dei commenti. Ti spiego brevemente com’è andata a me. Sono stato tradito, e ho affrontato lei e l’amante come te. Lei ha scelto di stare con me, tutto andava bene finché 6 mesi dopo, va a buttare la spazzatura e non torna più. E andata a vivere con l’amante senza dare nessuna spiegazione. Un fulmine a ciel sereno.  Non dico sia il tuo caso, però penso ti sia utile per non farti perdere dalla cazzate e i comportamenti che ha. Perché se non l’hai scoperto per 3 anni ed è andata avanti quasi come se niente fosse, fatti delle domande su come sia possibile fare quelle cose e fare finta di niente di fianco alla persona che ti ama.  So come stai, 6 mesi fa ero nella tua stessa posizione, non si smette di amare qualcuno in un giorno. Però sii più furbo di me, preparati ad ogni evenienza.


  Hai vinto alla lotteria, credimi.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto pensando proprio adesso che la tizia che sto frequentando è stata lasciata dal marito: lui ormai vive da più di un anno beatamente con un'altra. Lei è alla seconda relazione più un'altra abortita in partenza. Adesso finirà anche la nostra.
> Ha due figli.
> Si, è come dici tu.


Confermo.
Con le dovute eccezioni (ne conosco giusto un paio) una donna separata e/o divorziata CON figli ha parecchie difficoltà a regalarsi la stabilità che generalmente cerca dopo la fine della storia con il padre dei suoi figli.
Esistono però anche casi - benché rari - dove la stabilità non é necessariamente un obiettivo, ma é condizione di poche.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> ..io non vorrei loro , ma relazioni più leggere


...e saresti un'eccezione..


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la ex 35 enne bella, solare, senza figli, ha trovato un uomo di 40 messo bene di soldi anche adesso convivono e stanno bene.


35 enne (quindi ancora giovane) bella, solare e senza figli non fa granchè testo però..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma Non è detto
> Io ho Una relazione felice con un uomo separato mentre il mio ex passa di storia in storia e X ora gli va bene così
> Io sono innamorata ma Non tornerei a vivere insieme sempre e ricominciare con le rotture solite da routine
> 
> ...


Si parlava in base alle esperienze.
Stavo anche pensando che i mariti, essendo più colpiti finanziariamente, hanno più necessità di rifarsi una vita.
Le donne possono anche permettersi di prenderla più comoda, sotto questo profilo intendo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 35 enne (quindi ancora giovane) bella, solare e senza figli non fa granchè testo però..


Lui la citava appunto per questo, per dire che l'unica che conosce che si è "sistemata" è quella senza figli.


----------



## ologramma (11 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per ritrovarsi, lei, a 50 anni un 80enne nel letto?????
> 
> Mah!


mi fai ricordare un mio amico che ahimè è scomparso, la sua filosofia nello stare con una giovane quando gli si domandava ma cosa ci racconti quando sarai vecchio e lui , ridendo , rispondeva  per ora ci penso io poi che mi frega quando io non ci sarò piu?
Che dire scomparso a 65 anni molte relazioni con ragazze più giovani cosa ne avrebbe guadagnato a farsi queste domande ?
Ricordate il motto che ogni lasciata è persa:sonar:
Ha proposito era divorziato malamente


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lui la citava appunto per questo, per dire che l'unica che conosce che si è "sistemata" è quella senza figli.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ridendo , rispondeva er ora ci penso io poi che mi frega quando io non ci sarò piu?


Ha ragione! :rotfl:
intanto la giovane se la scopa lui. Della serie: devo lasciarla ad un altro perché, tra 20 anni, io sarò vecchio e lei no? 
Quando sarò vecchio la lascio ad un altro :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (11 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ha ragione! :rotfl:
> intanto la giovane se la scopa lui. Della serie: devo lasciarla ad un altro perché, tra 20 anni, io sarò vecchio e lei no?
> Quando sarò vecchio la lascio ad un altro :rotfl:


sai cosa spesso dico : ricordati di non rimandare mai cosa potresti fare oggi  :sonar: per farne domani una in più per pareggiare.

Se la cosa l'applichi a tutto cosa succede nella vita ti fai tante domande:rotfl:e pensi potrei fare come dice ma potrei non farne neanche una


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai cosa spesso dico : ricordati di non rimandare mai cosa potresti fare oggi  :sonar:


Dipende: sui piaceri concordo.
Sui doveri, se si possono posticipare, meglio :sonar:


----------



## ologramma (11 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dipende: sui piaceri concordo.
> Sui doveri, se si possono posticipare, meglio :sonar:


vale sempre il motto  detto perchè  è sempre più problematico farlo o anche giustificare il disagio che si prova dopo.
Sai quando prendevo un brutto voto e rientravo a casa la prima cosa che dicevo alla mia dolce mammina: oggi ho preso tot e lei dai vieni non ci pensare vieni in cucina che il mangiare è pronto .
dirlo subito conviene sempre ,qualcuno o qualcuna che conosce la mia storia di traditore non scoperto potrebbe dirmi perchè non confessi '
Prima risponderei:e che so matto:sonar:
quindi hai ragione su qualche tematica è meglio sorvolare :sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vale sempre il motto  detto perchè  è sempre più problematico farlo o anche giustificare il disagio che si prova dopo.
> Sai quando prendevo un brutto voto e rientravo a casa la prima cosa che dicevo alla mia dolce mammina: oggi ho preso tot e lei dai vieni non ci pensare vieni in cucina che il mangiare è pronto .
> dirlo subito conviene sempre ,qualcuno o qualcuna che conosce la mia storia di traditore non scoperto potrebbe dirmi perchè non confessi '
> Prima risponderei:e che so matto:sonar:
> *quindi hai ragione* su qualche tematica è meglio sorvolare :sonar:


Io ho sempre ragione :sonar:


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta!! Sono belle le trasformazioni
> 
> Tu sei contento?


Si, ma sono un limbo...


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiii, ti prego! Racconta l’assurdità !


Ci tengo alla discrezionalità della mia persona. E della mia famiglia.


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi fai ricordare un mio amico che ahimè è scomparso, la sua filosofia nello stare con una giovane quando gli si domandava ma cosa ci racconti quando sarai vecchio e lui , ridendo , rispondeva  per ora ci penso io poi che mi frega quando io non ci sarò piu?
> Che dire scomparso a 65 anni molte relazioni con ragazze più giovani cosa ne avrebbe guadagnato a farsi queste domande ?
> Ricordate il motto che ogni lasciata è persa:sonar:
> Ha proposito era divorziato malamente


Gaudeamus igitur...spero sia morto felice.


----------



## riccardo1973 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ne avevamo parlato ai tempi del mio post . Prima che salpassi per un viaggio in solitaria che m ha portato in giro per quasi un anno . Era solo perché quando ho letto il tuo nickname mi è parso di ricordarti .


si ancora ormeggiata. Mai viaggiato in solitario ne grandi viaggi a dire la verità. Sono un velista della domenica, 10 anni fa portai un comet da venezia fino giù nelle marche 200 miglia con un amico. Dopo niente di più...


----------



## void (11 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Forse che è tutta Na balla?


Può darsi, tutto può essere. 
Ma di solito non mi interessa sapere se una storia è vera o falsa. Rimane una storia, da cui trarre riflessioni, spunti ed, in questo caso, curiosità.


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> si ancora ormeggiata. Mai viaggiato in solitario ne grandi viaggi a dire la verità. Sono un velista della domenica, 10 anni fa portai un comet da venezia fino giù nelle marche 200 miglia con un amico. Dopo niente di più...


Ma esci ogni tanto ? Non ti ha aiutato il mare nelle tue disavventure ? A me tanto. Buon vento e correnti favorevoli


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ma esci ogni tanto ? Non ti ha aiutato il mare nelle tue disavventure ? A me tanto. Buon vento e correnti favorevoli


Posso chiederti che mari hai toccato nel tuo anno in solitaria?


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti che mari hai toccato nel tuo anno in solitaria?


partito da santa margherita ...arrivato ai caraibi...poi riattraversato all altezza di capo verde e risalita sino a tornare in mediterraneo. molto mare ma anche molto tempo a terra


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> partito da santa margherita ...arrivato ai caraibi...poi riattraversato all altezza di capo verde e risalita sino a tornare in mediterraneo. molto mare ma anche molto tempo a terra


Bellissimo


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Bellissimo


Penso che ti annoieresti . Hai un ritmo di vivere troppo frenetico . Comunque sto organizzando un altro viaggio


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Penso che ti annoieresti . Hai un ritmo di vivere troppo frenetico . Comunque sto organizzando un altro viaggio


Non è che io scriva tutto di me qui.
Bluestar perchè sono appassionatissimo di astronomia, passo notti insonni in solitaria ad osservare, certo non un anno di fila in mare in solitaria.
Sono stato solo 1 volta in barca a vela per un brevissimo tragitto nel 2003.
Ma era una barca a vela speciale.


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non è che io scriva tutto di me qui.Bluestar perchè sono appassionatissimo di astronomia, passo notti insonni in solitaria ad osservare, certo non un anno di fila in mare in solitaria.Sono stato solo 1 volta in barca a vela per un brevissimo tragitto nel 2003.Ma era una barca a vela speciale.


ok scusami. Comunque il viaggio è durato un  anno, quasi, ma non ho solo navigato ho passato molti momenti a terra ove ho fatto amicizie, dove ho fatto manutenzione ...il prossimo viaggio è direzione NY lambendo Terranova , circa 46° di latitudine nord che è un limite abbastanza sicuro per gli icerb,poi scendere circumnavigando la parte sud e fare tappa poi nel pacifico nella polinesia francese. Tornare a casa da suez.      Penso di stare via dai 2 ai 3 anni.


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ok scusami. Comunque il viaggio è durato un  anno, quasi, ma non ho solo navigato ho passato molti momenti a terra ove ho fatto amicizie, dove ho fatto manutenzione ...il prossimo viaggio è direzione NY lambendo Terranova , circa 46° di latitudine nord che è un limite abbastanza sicuro per gli icerb,poi scendere circumnavigando la parte sud e fare tappa poi nel pacifico nella polinesia francese. Tornare a casa da suez.      Penso di stare via dai 2 ai 3 anni.


E' un vero progetto di vita.
Ho vissuto 4 mesi a Bora Bora posti bellissimi...ma dopo il terzo mese un pò noiosi.
Se puoi farlo, non hai vincoli lavorativi e famigliari, allora è davvero una ricerca di sè stessi.
Scegli bene quando passare i 40 Ruggenti.


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E' un vero progetto di vita.
> Ho vissuto 4 mesi a Bora Bora posti bellissimi...ma dopo il terzo mese un pò noiosi.
> Se puoi farlo, non hai vincoli lavorativi e famigliari, allora è davvero una ricerca di sè stessi.
> Scegli bene quando passare i 40 Ruggenti.


Mi licenzierò il 31 12 2018.   così sarò libero e lascio il posto a qualcuno che ne ha bisogno. Ho una ragazza di costa rica, conosciuta nel viaggio precedente,  che mi accompagnerà per parti del viaggio....poi vedremo...  ho un pò di timore per capo horn


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Mi licenzierò il 31 12 2018.   così sarò libero e lascio il posto a qualcuno che ne ha bisogno. Ho una ragazza di costa rica, conosciuta nel viaggio precedente,  che mi accompagnerà per parti del viaggio....poi vedremo...  ho un pò di timore per capo horn


E' una cosa molto sensata temere Capo Horn, sono certo che farai tutto per bene.
Io ci sono stato e pur essendo stagione favorevole il clima ed i venti erano terribili.


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ok scusami. Comunque il viaggio è durato un  anno, quasi, ma non ho solo navigato ho passato molti momenti a terra ove ho fatto amicizie, dove ho fatto manutenzione ...il prossimo viaggio è direzione NY lambendo Terranova , circa 46° di latitudine nord che è un limite abbastanza sicuro per gli icerb,poi scendere circumnavigando la parte sud e fare tappa poi nel pacifico nella polinesia francese. Tornare a casa da suez.      Penso di stare via dai 2 ai 3 anni.


Scusami se te lo chiedo.
dall'uso degli aggettivi non capisco se sei un uomo oppure una donna, non cambia nulla x scriversi nel virtuale, ma almeno capisco a chi scrivo.


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scusami se te lo chiedo.
> dall'uso degli aggettivi non capisco se sei un uomo oppure una donna, non cambia nulla x scriversi nel virtuale, ma almeno capisco a chi scrivo.


uomo


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> uomo


grazie


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E' una cosa molto sensata temere Capo Horn, sono certo che farai tutto per bene.
> Io ci sono stato e pur essendo stagione favorevole il clima ed i venti erano terribili.


a Ushuaia imbarcherò uno skipper del luogo , proprio per doppiare il capo e io farò il mozzo.


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> a Ushuaia imbarcherò uno skipper del luogo , proprio per doppiare il capo e io farò il mozzo.


Sono stato sia lì che a Punta Arenas è la cosa migliore da fare non l'ho mai fatto in barca a vela naturalmente ma penso sia un'esperienza unica al mondo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (11 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Gaudeamus igitur...spero sia morto felice.


non credo, io amici fin dall'infanzia  per come era ridotto non l'ho riconosciuto quando era nella bara , all'ultimo si eravamo persi


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> non credo, io amici fin dall'infanzia  per come era ridotto non l'ho riconosciuto quando era nella bara , all'ultimo si eravamo persi


Non lo puoi sapere  
Credo che invece sperarlo, sia un buon inizio.


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi fai ricordare un mio amico che ahimè è scomparso, la sua filosofia nello stare con una giovane quando gli si domandava ma cosa ci racconti quando sarai vecchio e lui , ridendo , rispondeva  per ora ci penso io poi che mi frega quando io non ci sarò piu?
> Che dire scomparso a 65 anni molte relazioni con ragazze più giovani cosa ne avrebbe guadagnato a farsi queste domande ?
> Ricordate il motto che ogni lasciata è persa:sonar:
> Ha proposito era divorziato malamente


Ma io non parlavo di quando l'80enne morira', ma di trovartelo nel letto e tu  ne h ai 50!!!!
Ho conosciuto una coppia così,  lei a dire la verit', ne avevo scritto, ma erano sposati da decenni, lui il suo professore universitario  lei ragazzina all'inizio, addirittura 39 anni di differenza. Lui malato di Alzheimer,  urlava appena lei entrava in acqua, si calmata solo con lei vicino. Gente molte benestante  e lei grata per la vita, meravigliosa disse, che avevano vissuto insieme. Ma una vita di ricordi.
Che a lui vada bene nessun dubbio, anche solo per lustrarsi la vista, ma ad una donna di 50 anni,  oggi poi che moltissime donne non li dimostrano, quella a cui ho accennato era ancora molto bella e sui 50/55 lui oltre i 90,  non credo possa andare altrettanto bene a chi e' ancora giovane e vitale, per non parlare appunto  dei vari malanni che inevitabilmente e quasi a tutti arrivano,  con la vecchiaia.


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo puoi sapere
> Credo che invece sperarlo, sia un buon inizio.


lo so stanne certa , nell'ultimo anno era uno zombi , nei dialoghi che cercavamo di instaurare lui si dissociava per me pensava a cosa sarebbe accaduto , la felicità effimera di aver conquistato dolci donzelle non mi sembrava di vederla nel suo viso scavato dalla malattia.
Comunque si è mangiato tutto e non ha lasciato niente fortuna ad un parente stretto che gli è stato vicino e confortato , per come aveva trattato moglie e figli non si è visto nessuno se non sporadiche visite di convenienza dei figli.
Per cui l'ho reputi un buon inizio la speranza ?


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma io non parlavo di quando l'80enne morira', ma di trovartelo nel letto e tu  ne h ai 50!!!!
> Ho conosciuto una coppia così,  lei a dire la verit', ne avevo scritto, ma erano sposati da decenni, lui il suo professore universitario  lei ragazzina all'inizio, addirittura 39 anni di differenza. Lui malato di Alzheimer,  urlava appena lei entrava in acqua, si calmata solo con lei vicino. Gente molte benestante  e lei grata per la vita, meravigliosa disse, che avevano vissuto insieme. Ma una vita di ricordi.
> Che a lui vada bene nessun dubbio, anche solo per lustrarsi la vista, ma ad una donna di 50 anni,  oggi poi che moltissime donne non li dimostrano, quella a cui ho accennato era ancora molto bella e sui 50/55 lui oltre i 90,  non credo possa andare altrettanto bene a chi e' ancora giovane e vitale, per non parlare appunto  dei vari malanni che inevitabilmente e quasi a tutti arrivano,  con la vecchiaia.


comunque ci sono stati casi da me conosciuti che lei gli è stata vicina fino all'ultimo accudendolo con amore , invece ora capiata spesso di incontrare coppie dove lui più grande e lei giovanetta o quasi.
Altro episodio lui rimasto vedovo in un viaggio a cuba si porta una dolce donzella giovanissima  che poi si sposa ora gli passa dopo il divorzio un vitalizio anzi gli ha costruito una casa a l suo paese e prenderà quando lui muore una parte della sua cospicua pensione  .
Di casi così te ne citerei altri , comunque ci può essere un caso che la coppia si amava ? Quindi lei più piccola sapeva a cosa andava incontro?
Dai siamo ottimisti :up:


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so stanne certa , nell'ultimo anno era uno zombi , nei dialoghi che cercavamo di instaurare lui si dissociava per me pensava a cosa sarebbe accaduto , la felicità effimera di aver conquistato dolci donzelle non mi sembrava di vederla nel suo viso scavato dalla malattia.
> Comunque si è mangiato tutto e non ha lasciato niente fortuna ad un parente stretto che gli è stato vicino e confortato , per come aveva trattato moglie e figli non si è visto nessuno se non sporadiche visite di convenienza dei figli.
> Per cui l'ho reputi un buon inizio la speranza ?


Non lo so. So che nella vita si fanno scelte. Giuste e sbagliate. Della vita altrui non faccio bilanci. Quindi senz'altro non posso sapere


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si, ma sono un limbo...


Perchè in un limbo?

Mi era sembrato di capire che aveste svelato cose. Importanti. 

E' un limbo o un attraversamento?


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè in un limbo?
> 
> Mi era sembrato di capire che aveste svelato cose. Importanti.
> 
> E' un limbo o un attraversamento?


Limboattraversamento


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma io non parlavo di quando l'80enne morira', ma di trovartelo nel letto e tu  ne h ai 50!!!!
> Ho conosciuto una coppia così,  lei a dire la verit', ne avevo scritto, ma erano sposati da decenni, lui il suo professore universitario  lei ragazzina all'inizio, addirittura 39 anni di differenza. Lui malato di Alzheimer,  urlava appena lei entrava in acqua, si calmata solo con lei vicino. Gente molte benestante  e lei grata per la vita, meravigliosa disse, che avevano vissuto insieme. Ma una vita di ricordi.
> Che a lui vada bene nessun dubbio, anche solo per lustrarsi la vista, ma ad una donna di 50 anni,  oggi poi che moltissime donne non li dimostrano, quella a cui ho accennato era ancora molto bella e sui 50/55 lui oltre i 90,  non credo possa andare altrettanto bene a chi e' ancora giovane e vitale, per non parlare appunto  dei vari malanni che inevitabilmente e quasi a tutti arrivano,  con la vecchiaia.


Se c'è una cosa che non possiamo prevedere è la data della nostra morte e le condizioni in cui saremo quando sarà il momento.
Quello che dici tu ha un senso a livello statistico, ma i singoli casi possono smentirlo.
Nel frattempo, si vive nel presente.


----------



## disincantata (13 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che non possiamo prevedere è la data della nostra morte e le condizioni in cui saremo quando sarà il momento.
> Quello che dici tu ha un senso a livello statistico, ma i singoli casi possono smentirlo.
> Nel frattempo, si vive nel presente.



Danny, giratala come vuoi ma resta sempre un 80enne a letto con una di 50.  Senza aiutino (incompatibile quasi sempre con la salute) la vedo dura, meglio la coppia Macron.


----------



## disincantata (13 Settembre 2018)

C'e' qualcosa che non va, ho risposto a Danny ed escono due quote, non e' la prima volta, non date la colpa a me!


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, giratala come vuoi ma resta sempre un 80enne a letto con una di 50.  Senza aiutino (incompatibile quasi sempre con la salute) la vedo dura, meglio la coppia Macron.


insomma.....un maschio giovane e sano riuscire a scopare la nonna.....la vedo molto più dura...neanche con l aiutino ci riuscirei.....


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> insomma.....un maschio giovane e sano riuscire a scopare la nonna.....la vedo molto più dura...neanche con l aiutino ci riuscirei.....


No basta girarsi quando toglie la dentiera [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, giratala come vuoi ma resta sempre un 80enne a letto con una di 50.  Senza aiutino (incompatibile quasi sempre con la salute) la vedo dura, meglio la coppia Macron.


Intendo dire che bisogna arrivarci, insieme, a quell'età.
E che non è assolutamente detto che sia quello più vecchio a morire per primo.
Ho purtroppo avuto l'esempio che può accadere proprio il contrario.
Vivere il presente è l'unica cosa che ha senso.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> insomma.....un maschio giovane e sano riuscire a scopare la nonna.....la vedo molto più dura...neanche con l aiutino ci riuscirei.....


Questi sono gli stereotipi che purtroppo vanno a relegare il maschio alla specie animale degli ornitorinchi ... Darwin direbbe che per l’uomo non c’e stata evoluzione...
In ogni caso...fossero tutte come lei le nonne ...


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Intendo dire che bisogna arrivarci, insieme, a quell'età.
> E che non è assolutamente detto che sia quello più vecchio a morire per primo.
> Ho purtroppo avuto l'esempio che può accadere proprio il contrario.
> Vivere il presente è l'unica cosa che ha senso.


Si.....
L’uomo cerca la donna bella perche è nella sua natura ed e’ comprensibile (senza evoluzione della specie . .....poi lei lo cornifica nel 90% dei casi perché lei lo ha scelto non certo per l’amore sconvolgente o per gli addominali scolpiti...
Non ho statistiche sotto mano ma, a rigor di logica, non vedo tanti pensionati con 500 euro di minima mettersi con la signorina con 35 anni di meno (posto che non si tratti della badante che spera di ereditarsi la casetta alla sua dipartita ) ....
Quindi...che l’ottantenne si viva il momento è giusto per l’ottantenne....ma per lui però ....posto che vi assicuro, nei casi che ho visto io...la lei di quella categoria (che è la più diffusa)...quando il suo bond comincia a diventare rincoglionito, lo tratta come l’ultima delle pezze da piede .....con lui che secondo me ricorda con languore la precedente moglie anziana con cui pantofolare amabilmente sul divano....
Poi ci sono casi a parte .....chiaramente, come per ogni cosa ....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> C'e' qualcosa che non va, ho risposto a Danny ed escono due quote, non e' la prima volta, non date la colpa a me!


sistemato


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si.....
> L’uomo cerca la donna bella perche è nella sua natura ed e’ comprensibile (senza evoluzione della specie . .....poi lei lo cornifica nel 90% dei casi perché lei lo ha scelto non certo per l’amore sconvolgente o per gli addominali scolpiti...
> Non ho statistiche sotto mano ma, a rigor di logica, non vedo tanti pensionati con 500 euro di minima mettersi con la signorina con 35 anni di meno (posto che non si tratti della badante che spera di ereditarsi la casetta alla sua dipartita ) ....
> Quindi...che l’ottantenne si viva il momento è giusto per l’ottantenne....ma per lui però ....posto che vi assicuro, nei casi che ho visto io...la lei di quella categoria (che è la più diffusa)...quando il suo bond comincia a diventare rincoglionito, lo tratta come l’ultima delle pezze da piede .....con lui che secondo me ricorda con languore la precedente moglie anziana con cui pantofolare amabilmente sul divano....
> Poi ci sono casi a parte .....chiaramente, come per ogni cosa ....


35 anni sono troppi. Fino a 20 può capitare, per amore.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 35 anni sono troppi. Fino a 20 può capitare, per amore.


Si
Dipende anche dall’eta... a 50 anni ti innamori di un 70enne ?


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questi sono gli stereotipi che purtroppo vanno a relegare il maschio alla specie animale degli ornitorinchi ... darvin direbbe che per l’uomo non c’e stata evoluzione...
> In ogni caso...fossero tutte come lei le nonne ...


Justine Mattera ha avuto l'ardire di pubblicare una sua foto nuda o quasi su Twitter.
E' partito il coro dei commenti (soprattutto femminili) tipo "Ma non ti vergogni ALLA TUA ETA', che tra l'altro sei anche mamma?".
Justine Mattera è assolutamente più figa di tante ventenni.
Che lo faccia per far parlare di sé, non mi crea problemi. E' il suo lavoro.
Che abbia i numeri per farlo, ne sono convinto e sicuro.
Che una donna arrivata a quasi 50anni o a essere una mamma debba abolire qualsiasi velleità seduttiva o erotica, non lo tollero.
Perché?
Tanto di cappello a chi sa e vuole ancora essere eroticamente attraente oltre i 30 anni.
Non è un dovere per nessuna, ma se una donna vuole e può permetterselo, ha tutto il diritto di farlo.
Così come ha il diritto di non farlo.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si
> Dipende anche dall’eta... a 50 anni ti innamori di un 70enne ?


O di una ventenne?
Non lo so. Ti innamori di chi incontri, di chi ti piace, di chi ti corrisponde.
E' già tanto trovarla una persona così.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Justine Mattera ha avuto l'ardire di pubblicare una sua foto nuda o quasi su Twitter.
> E' partito il coro dei commenti (soprattutto femminili) tipo "Ma non ti vergogni ALLA TUA ETA', che tra l'altro sei anche mamma?".
> Justine Mattera è assolutamente più figa di tante ventenni.
> Che lo faccia per far parlare di sé, non mi crea problemi. E' il suo lavoro.
> ...


Dicesi rosicare. 
Personalmente credo che qualsiasi donna over 40 se vuole può fare un nudo, anche una casalinga.
Anche il corpo passa via, e una foto fatta bene rimane nei ricordi come altro. Fa parte del proprio vissuto anche il nostro corpo.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dicesi rosicare.
> Personalmente credo che qualsiasi donna over 40 se vuole può fare un nudo, anche una casalinga.
> Anche il corpo passa via, e una foto fatta bene rimane nei ricordi come altro. Fa parte del proprio vissuto anche il nostro corpo.


Quoto.


----------



## Mariben (13 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si
> Dipende anche dall’eta... a 50 anni ti innamori di un 70enne ?


Il mio ex marito , settantenne anche se portati splendidamente , sta con una di 44 anni
Lui è pensionato ( di quelli da 1200 euro al mese ) lei separata con un figlio di 13 anni.
LEI è gelosa marcia...


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito , settantenne anche se portati splendidamente , sta con una di 44 anni
> Lui è pensionato ( di quelli da 1200 euro al mese ) lei separata con un figlio di 13 anni.
> LEI è gelosa marcia...


Noi dall' esterno valutiamo l'unico dato oggettivo che abbiamo: l'età, dall' interno si valuta altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito , settantenne anche se portati splendidamente , sta con una di 44 anni
> Lui è pensionato ( di quelli da 1200 euro al mese ) lei separata con un figlio di 13 anni.
> LEI è gelosa marcia...


Che dire...io non ne conosco neanche uno....


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che dire...io non ne conosco neanche uno....


La differenza di età a volte è in fattore di attrazione


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La differenza di età a volte è in fattore di attrazione


Sì, da ambo le parti.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che dire...io non ne conosco neanche uno....


Io sì.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si
> Dipende anche dall’eta... a 50 anni ti innamori di un 70enne ?


 Quando fai così mi fai morire. Ma scusami, con tutte le coppie di rincoglioniti che a 30 anni già considerano il matrimonio un rifugio e la coppia una associazione di mutuo soccorso, ti fa strano che dopo una certa età, quando comunque un tot di calcinculo nella vita ormai li hai presi, non ci siano coppie che cercano la tranquillità?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito , settantenne anche se portati splendidamente , sta con una di 44 anni
> Lui è pensionato ( di quelli da 1200 euro al mese ) lei separata con un figlio di 13 anni.
> LEI è gelosa marcia...


Come scopava il tuo ex marito?


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come scopava il tuo ex marito?


Non scopava.. Non più con me di sicuro..
Mai stato particolarmente caliente comunque .. Sai i Vergine un po trattenuti e avari :Ad


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando fai così mi fai morire. Ma scusami, con tutte le coppie di rincoglioniti che a 30 anni già considerano il matrimonio un rifugio e la coppia una associazione di mutuo soccorso, ti fa strano che dopo una certa età, quando comunque un tot di calcinculo nella vita ormai li hai presi, non ci siano coppie che cercano la tranquillità?


Che ti devo dire...io parlo per me...uno con 20 anni di più non lo vorrei ....
Poi per carità ....c’e di tutto .....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non scopava.. Non più con me di sicuro..
> Mai stato particolarmente caliente comunque .. Sai i Vergine un po trattenuti e avari :Ad


Non so di cosa parli, Ma va bene.


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire...io parlo per me...uno con 20 anni di più non lo vorrei ....
> Poi per carità ....c’e di tutto .....


Nemmeno io, però non credo che questa sia una regola generale. Ormai ha 45 anni so esattamente cosa voglio in una donna all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. E se non lo trovo perdo interesse. In una più giovane puoi vedere o credere di vedere un potenziale da sviluppare, una donna coetanea o addirittura più grande ormai è una personalità definita. Quello che vuoi c'è o non c'è. E non credo che con una ormai lessata dalla menopausa riuscirei ad instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione che mi porta oltre l'amicizia. Magari con una scopata ogni tanto con grande reciproca soddisfazione, Ma sempre di amicizia si parla. Di coppia Neanche col binocolo.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli, Ma va bene.
> 
> Nemmeno io, però non credo che questa sia una regola generale. Ormai ha 45 anni so esattamente cosa voglio in una donna all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. E se non lo trovo perdo interesse. In una più giovane puoi vedere o credere di vedere un potenziale da sviluppare, una donna coetanea o addirittura più grande ormai è una personalità definita. Quello che vuoi c'è o non c'è. E non credo che con una ormai vessata dalla menopausa riuscirei ad instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione che mi porta oltre l'amicizia. Magari con una scopata ogni tanto con grande reciproca soddisfazione, Ma sempre di amicizia si parla. Di coppia Neanche col binocolo.


Uuhh...vessata dalla menopausa mi sembra un tantino esagerato....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uuhh...vessata dalla menopausa mi sembra un tantino esagerato....


Scusa ho scritto male. Il dettatore vocale di Google non mi prende tutte le parole. Ho modificato.
Comunque non è esagerato, ho 45 anni. Con una sessantacinquenne non credo che riuscirei a instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione sessuale che è il mio cavallo di battaglia. La mia amica più grande quest'anno ne fa 56, E va ancora alla grande sullo scatto. Sulla maratona già è qualche anno che perde colpi. Nessuno dei due ne fa un dramma ovviamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa ho scritto male. Il dettatore vocale di Google non mi prende tutte le parole. Ho modificato.
> Comunque non è esagerato, ho 45 anni. Con una sessantacinquenne non credo che riuscirei a instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione sessuale che è il mio cavallo di battaglia. La mia amica più grande quest'anno ne fa 56, E va ancora alla grande sullo scatto. Sulla maratona già è qualche anno che perde colpi. Nessuno dei due ne fa un dramma ovviamente.


Ma a 65 anni non è in menopausa...è anziana


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma a 65 anni non è in menopausa...è anziana


 Parlavamo di vent'anni in più?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa ho scritto male. Il dettatore vocale di Google non mi prende tutte le parole. Ho modificato.
> Comunque non è esagerato, ho 45 anni. Con una sessantacinquenne non credo che riuscirei a instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione sessuale che è il mio cavallo di battaglia. La mia amica più grande quest'anno ne fa 56, E va ancora alla grande sullo scatto. Sulla maratona già è qualche anno che perde colpi. Nessuno dei due ne fa un dramma ovviamente.


in realtà il periodo della menopausa può andare dai 48 ai 55 circa; non lontano da una tua coetanea.
cavallo di battaglia?


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma a 65 anni non è in menopausa...è anziana


Vabbè ma a 65 anni c'è comunque ancora voglia di un partner.
E comunque... buttami via Gloria Guida :sonar:


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

Mi viene in mente un nostro amico 87enne, ancora in gamba.
Non porta occhiali, scia, va in bici.
A lui non piacciono le coetanee, di solito messe maluccio.
A lui piace mia moglie, da anni.
Aspetta con ansia la sua (di mia moglie) vedovanza.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà il periodo della menopausa può andare dai 48 ai 55 circa; non lontano da una tua coetanea.
> cavallo di battaglia?


 Cinghiale, se preferisci. comunque sì, sono ancora convinto che al cuore di una donna ci arrivi passando dal culo.


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli, Ma va bene.
> 
> Nemmeno io, però non credo che questa sia una regola generale. Ormai ha 45 anni so esattamente cosa voglio in una donna all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. E se non lo trovo perdo interesse. In una più giovane puoi vedere o credere di vedere un potenziale da sviluppare, una donna coetanea o addirittura più grande ormai è una personalità definita. Quello che vuoi c'è o non c'è. *E non credo che con una ormai lessata dalla menopausa riuscirei ad instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione che mi porta oltre l'amicizia*. Magari con una scopata ogni tanto con grande reciproca soddisfazione, Ma sempre di amicizia si parla. Di coppia Neanche col binocolo.


Definire per favore " lessata dalla menopausa "


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma a 65 anni c'è comunque ancora voglia di un partner.
> E comunque... buttami via Gloria Guida :sonar:


Hahahah..ho capito che hai un debole per lei ...
e che dire della Morante...


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente un nostro amico 87enne, ancora in gamba.
> Non porta occhiali, scia, va in bici.
> A lui non piacciono le coetanee, di solito messe maluccio.
> A lui piace mia moglie, da anni.
> Aspetta con ansia la sua (di mia moglie) vedovanza.


E certo che a lui piacerebbe....ma chiedilo un poco a tua moglie ......


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cinghiale, se preferisci. comunque sì, sono ancora convinto che al cuore di una donna ci arrivi passando dal culo.


Cinghiale non è male


----------



## Cuore2018 (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cinghiale, se preferisci. comunque sì, sono ancora convinto che al cuore di una donna ci arrivi passando dal culo.


Purtroppo devo darti un po' di ragione.
Però al cuore devi arrivarci, prima o dopo.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Definire per favore " lessata dalla menopausa "


La cosa che sento di più io, è il fatto che che gli odori e i sapori diventano per neutri. Dall'odore dei capelli al sapore della patonza. È tutto più scarico e meno arrapante. Sicuramente se sei puzzata di ormoni per tutta la vita Lo Vivi come una liberazione ma a me dispiace parecchio. Il monte di Venere che è una delle parti che a me piace di più diventa molto meno sodo ( E quando ci affondi il naso Lo senti) e pure la lubrificazione perde colpi. Se dopo un quarto d'ora che giochiamo ci serve il lubrificante tutta la situazione si appesantisce. Poi lascia perdere il fatto del intrigo mentale. Io sono convinto che un maschio che si scopa quelle di vent'anni lavora più col naso che con gli occhi.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo darti un po' di ragione.
> Però al cuore devi arrivarci, prima o dopo.


Se soffri a darmi ragione non è un problema mio. Per quanto mi riguarda il mio mondo funziona benissimo.


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa che sento di più io, è il fatto che che gli odori e i sapori diventano per neutri. Dall'odore dei capelli al sapore della patonza. È tutto più scarico e meno arrapante. Sicuramente se sei puzzata di ormoni per tutta la vita Lo Vivi come una liberazione ma a me dispiace parecchio. Il monte di Venere che è una delle parti che a me piace di più diventa molto meno sodo ( E quando ci affondi il naso Lo senti) e pure la lubrificazione perde colpi. Se dopo un quarto d'ora che giochiamo ci serve il lubrificante tutta la situazione si appesantisce. Poi lascia perdere il fatto del intrigo mentale. Io sono convinto che un maschio che si scopa quelle di vent'anni lavora più col naso che con gli occhi.


  Abbe' io di capelli ne annuso abbastanza al  
lavoro,  mai assaggiata una patonza , ti credo sulla fiducia. Per la lubrificazione ti potrei dar ragione ( sento le amiche e clienti) io , ad ora , mai avuto bisogno di lubrificare
Ora vado a tastare il monte di venere poi ti dico.


----------



## Cuore2018 (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se soffri a darmi ragione non è un problema mio. Per quanto mi riguarda il mio mondo funziona benissimo.


Soffrire è una parola grossa. A volte, semplicemente, mi amareggia pensare che amori cosí intensi nascano, in realtà, dal piacere di accoppiarsi. Mi pare strano, ma so bene che è così.

Mi sembri un po' egocentrico, perdonami. Darti torto o ragione non mi importa nulla.

Detto questo, ha funzionato benissimo anche nel mio mondo.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Abbe' io di capelli ne annuso abbastanza al
> lavoro,  mai assaggiata una patonza , ti credo sulla fiducia. Per la lubrificazione ti potrei dar ragione ( sento le amiche e clienti) io , ad ora , mai avuto bisogno di lubrificare
> Ora vado a tastare il monte di venere poi ti dico.


Sommelier


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Soffrire è una parola grossa. A volte, semplicemente, mi amareggia pensare che amori cosí intensi nascano, in realtà, dal piacere di accoppiarsi. Mi pare strano, ma so bene che è così.
> 
> Mi sembri un po' egocentrico, perdonami. Darti torto o ragione non mi importa nulla.
> 
> Detto questo, ha funzionato benissimo anche nel mio mondo.


Sono egocentrico, questo si vede abbastanza. Se ti dispiace a livello cosmico che l'amore nasca dalle spinte ormonali, la cosa mi tranquillizza perché vuol dire che sei tu che sei sfasata rispetto al mondo e quelli che vanno contromano in autostrada normalmente ti dicono che hai preso la direzione giusta tu.

Comunque non te la prendere ma io considero ben più egocentrico un soggetto che si definisce amareggiato perché il mondo intero non va nella direzione che piace a lui piuttosto che qualcuno come me che filtra le cose dal suo punto di vista perché sta qui proprio per raccontare il suo punto di vista.


----------



## Dina74 (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli, Ma va bene.
> 
> Nemmeno io, però non credo che questa sia una regola generale. Ormai ha 45 anni so esattamente cosa voglio in una donna all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. E se non lo trovo perdo interesse. In una più giovane puoi vedere o credere di vedere un potenziale da sviluppare, una donna coetanea o addirittura più grande ormai è una personalità definita. Quello che vuoi c'è o non c'è. E non credo che con una ormai lessata dalla menopausa riuscirei ad instaurare quel tipo di comunicazione che mi porta oltre l'amicizia. Magari con una scopata ogni tanto con grande reciproca soddisfazione, Ma sempre di amicizia si parla. Di coppia Neanche col binocolo.


Lessata dalla menopausa è fantastico! Ahahahah. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa che sento di più io, è il fatto che che gli odori e i sapori diventano per neutri. Dall'odore dei capelli al sapore della patonza. È tutto più scarico e meno arrapante. Sicuramente se sei puzzata di ormoni per tutta la vita Lo Vivi come una liberazione ma a me dispiace parecchio. Il monte di Venere che è una delle parti che a me piace di più diventa molto meno sodo ( E quando ci affondi il naso Lo senti) e pure la lubrificazione perde colpi. Se dopo un quarto d'ora che giochiamo ci serve il lubrificante tutta la situazione si appesantisce. Poi lascia perdere il fatto del intrigo mentale. Io sono convinto che un maschio che si scopa quelle di vent'anni lavora più col naso che con gli occhi.


X fortuna il mio compagno ha l'olfatto compromesso è nn sente odori!!! Io ho la tua età e credo di esserci vicina alla menopausa
 Comunque con quel lessata dalla menopausa mi ha fatto collassare

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa che sento di più io, è il fatto che che gli odori e i sapori diventano per neutri. Dall'odore dei capelli al sapore della patonza. È tutto più scarico e meno arrapante. Sicuramente se sei puzzata di ormoni per tutta la vita Lo Vivi come una liberazione ma a me dispiace parecchio. Il monte di Venere che è una delle parti che a me piace di più diventa molto meno sodo ( E quando ci affondi il naso Lo senti) e pure la lubrificazione perde colpi. Se dopo un quarto d'ora che giochiamo ci serve il lubrificante tutta la situazione si appesantisce. Poi lascia perdere il fatto del intrigo mentale. Io sono convinto che un maschio che si scopa quelle di vent'anni lavora più col naso che con gli occhi.


Vero.


----------



## Cuore2018 (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono egocentrico, questo si vede abbastanza. Se ti dispiace a livello cosmico che l'amore nasca dalle spinte ormonali, la cosa mi tranquillizza perché vuol dire che sei tu che sei sfasata rispetto al mondo e quelli che vanno contromano in autostrada normalmente ti dicono che hai preso la direzione giusta tu.
> 
> Comunque non te la prendere ma io considero ben più egocentrico un soggetto che si definisce amareggiato perché il mondo intero non va nella direzione che piace a lui piuttosto che qualcuno come me che filtra le cose dal suo punto di vista perché sta qui proprio per raccontare il suo punto di vista.


Non hai capito una mazza e a questo punto credo non valga nemmeno la pena perdere tempo a spiegarmi, perché qualunque cosa dicessi sarebbe inutile.

Mi trovo davanti all'ennesimo utente che non ha la minima voglia di parlare, ma preferisce fare monologhi in cui si evidenzia solo autoreferenzialità e mancanza di interesse per gli altri.

Quindi tanti saluti.


----------



## Dina74 (14 Settembre 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza e a questo punto credo non valga nemmeno la pena perdere tempo a spiegarmi, perché qualunque cosa dicessi sarebbe inutile.
> 
> Mi trovo davanti all'ennesimo utente che non ha la minima voglia di parlare, ma preferisce fare monologhi in cui si evidenzia solo autoreferenzialità e mancanza di interesse per gli altri.
> 
> Quindi tanti saluti.


Invece per me arcistufo( come ipazia in modo diverso) mi forniscono continuamente spunti di riflessione sul mio modo di vedere le cose fino ad ora. Sono stimolanti. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza e a questo punto credo non valga nemmeno la pena perdere tempo a spiegarmi, perché qualunque cosa dicessi sarebbe inutile.
> 
> Mi trovo davanti all'ennesimo utente che non ha la minima voglia di parlare, ma preferisce fare monologhi in cui si evidenzia solo autoreferenzialità e mancanza di interesse per gli altri.
> 
> Quindi tanti saluti.


Eccone un'altra che si sente speciale gratis.  Chiudi quando esci che c'è corrente.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Invece per me arcistufo( come ipazia in modo diverso) mi forniscono continuamente spunti di riflessione sul mio modo di vedere le cose fino ad ora. Sono stimolanti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì ma [MENTION=7481]Cuore2018[/MENTION] ma ragiona come le rompi coglioni del call center di wind. Se un ragionamento non è finalizzato a farti ragionare come lei, è inutile. Sono le hai ragione, Hai sbagliato e sei un egoriferito.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Lessata dalla menopausa è fantastico! Ahahahah.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cuore2018 (15 Settembre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Invece per me arcistufo( come ipazia in modo diverso) mi forniscono continuamente spunti di riflessione sul mio modo di vedere le cose fino ad ora. Sono stimolanti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sicuramente, chiunque raccontandosi offre stimoli interessanti. Li ha offerti anche a me in discussioni passate.


----------



## mirco82 (15 Settembre 2018)

*La ho lasciata*

Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso. 
A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
Lei disperata.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Mi sento di dirti che tu abbia fatto la scelta migliore .... anch’io senza figli e alla tua età non avrei esitato ...
Anche lei, se vorrà , imparerà dall’esperienza.....


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Importante aver deciso di mettere un punto sulla fine di questa storia il futuro è nelle tue mani e potrei scriverlo soltanto tu


----------



## Lostris (15 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Credo che questo tempo ti sia necessario.

Della sua disperazione non ti curare, non sei tu la causa.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma [MENTION=7481]Cuore2018[/MENTION] ma ragiona come le rompi coglioni del call center di wind. Se un ragionamento non è finalizzato a farti ragionare come lei, è inutile. Sono le hai ragione, Hai sbagliato e sei un egoriferito.


Non ci ho capito una mazza 

PS. A parte che hai. EVIDENTEMENTE sbagliato a quotare


----------



## Jimbo123 (16 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Hai fatto bene. Sei ancora abbastanza giovane per dover condannarti a vivere una relazione alla meglio insipida, specialmente senza figli. Per quanto riguarda lei, non curarti troppo delle sue lacrime, nessuno muore per nessuno. E poi, stai sicuro che quando stava col 60enne o ti trattava di merda non si disperava per te.


----------



## Vera (16 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Standing ovation.


----------



## Farabrutto (17 Settembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Niente, non ce l'ho fatta a lottare contro me stesso.
> A giorni vado a vivere da solo.
> Lei disperata.


Non credo avessi altra scelta. Del resto come già ti hanno detto tutti gli altri, i figli spesso sono l'unica cosa per rimanere. Ma in questo caso... Forse è meglio mettere radici altrove.
Qualora la separazione dovesse diventare definitiva... Ti auguro di trovare un buon accordo per quello che avete da dividervi. Dopo di che ognuno per la sua strada.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (17 Settembre 2018)

Mirco imbocca al lupo[emoji108]


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Settembre 2018)

Scelta coraggiosa, come coraggioso sarebbe stato restare e ricostruire... non sarà facile ma ti auguro di ritrovare serenità e con calma una nuova storia d amore..continuo a pensare che è un peccato buttare storie importanti per divagazioni seppur lunghe e coinvolgenti..non vorrei essere nei panni di lei


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72;1898417[U ha detto:
			
		

> ]*Scelta coraggiosa*,[/U] come coraggioso sarebbe stato restare e ricostruire... non sarà facile ma ti auguro di ritrovare serenità e con calma una nuova storia d amore..continuo a pensare che è un peccato buttare storie importanti per divagazioni seppur lunghe e coinvolgenti..*non vorrei essere nei panni di lei*


non esageriamo , senza figli e senza impegni economici vincolanti....è quasi come lasciare la fidanzata


----------



## Foglia (17 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> non esageriamo , senza figli e senza impegni economici vincolanti....è quasi come lasciare la fidanzata


Infatti. Non si può continuare da soli. Lei se ne farà una ragione


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> non esageriamo , senza figli e senza impegni economici vincolanti....è quasi come lasciare la fidanzata


Intendo..se si è resa conto che ama lui..e che ha buttato nel c..sso la sua storia...che magari ha creato tanto dolore..be te lo porti addosso ...meritato per carità


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intendo..se si è resa conto che ama lui..e che ha buttato nel c..sso la sua storia...che magari ha creato tanto dolore..be te lo porti addosso ...meritato per carità


Hai ragione pure tu.....però , una che ha una extra relazione da tre anni ....dai , se ne farà una ragione molto più velocemente del nostro amico...amico che ora è galvanizzato dall'aver salvato il proprio onore lasciandola (cosa sacrosanta, ha fatto benissimo a lasciarla) però supererà lei molto più facilmente la cosa di lui. Sposati da7 anni di cui 3 di corna, lei che rende il menage familiare difficile e teso perchè con la testa altrove e altrove è dove vorrebbe essere  ....tranquillo lei si riprenderà presto. Farà molta più fatica lui a fidarsi e a dare il suo cuore in mano ad una altra donna.


----------



## Minas Tirith (17 Settembre 2018)

Hai fatto la scelta giusta. Condividere metà della propria vita con chi non ha esitato a colpirti alle spalle per tanto tempo credo sia un qualcosa con cui non si DEBBA convivere. Avresti dovuto portare, da solo, a vita il peso di una croce che non toccava a te portare. Prima di scoprire le tue carte rivolgiti ad un legale e seguine le indicazioni. Da chi è capace di simili cattiverie ci si puó aspettare di tutto. Tutelati e buona fortuna!


----------



## mirco82 (19 Settembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Hai fatto la scelta giusta. Condividere metà della propria vita con chi non ha esitato a colpirti alle spalle per tanto tempo credo sia un qualcosa con cui non si DEBBA convivere. Avresti dovuto portare, da solo, a vita il peso di una croce che non toccava a te portare. Prima di scoprire le tue carte rivolgiti ad un legale e seguine le indicazioni. Da chi è capace di simili cattiverie ci si puó aspettare di tutto. Tutelati e buona fortuna!


Grazie mille


----------



## Minas Tirith (1 Novembre 2018)

Ciao Mirco! Come va?!?


----------



## stany (1 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si
> Dipende anche dall’eta... a 50 anni ti innamori di un 70enne ?


Mio padre a 68 ,vedovo, sè messo assieme ad una di 52 sposata che dopo qualche anno si è separata (ed il marito era benestante) ; sono rimasti assieme per vent'anni!
Chiaro che negli ultimi due anni lei era più la badante che altro....


----------



## mistral (1 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ascolta: ho 45 anni, la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti ex compagni di scuola e colleghi vive situazioni simili. Sono traditi o traditori, alcuni ancora insieme altri in guerra. L'uomo vedo che ha facilità a rifarsi una vita, nonostante le difficoltà economiche della separazione. La donna a causa dei figli, dell'età impietosa che avanza, scopa a destra e a manca ma a trovare l'ometto stabile ha mooooolta difficoltà.
> Ma questa è solo statistica e quello che ho visto in questi 2 anni.


E questi uomini 45 enni con chi se la rifanno una vita?
Trovano tutti vergini ventenni disposte a prenderseli in carico?
Secondo me tu vedi solo ciò che vuoi vedere.
Io ho amiche che NON vogliono più accollarsi  un uomo nell’immediato e fanno qualche anno di sana pazzia prima di valutare il da farsi.


----------



## mistral (1 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio. Non de ne litigheremo mai una. Il mio ideale estetico è Federica Pellegrini.


----------



## Annina123 (1 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E questi uomini 45 enni con chi se la rifanno una vita?
> Trovano tutti vergini ventenni disposte a prenderseli in carico?
> Secondo me tu vedi solo ciò che vuoi vedere.
> Io ho amiche che NON vogliono più accollarsi  un uomo nell’immediato e fanno qualche anno di sana pazzia prima di valutare il da farsi.


Che ansia!!!
Chiunque pensi ad un altro in termini di fardello fa bene a non costruire nulla! Uno mica si separa per infilarsi in qualcosa di uguale o peggiore! Secondo me ci si separa quando è meglio da soli che insieme.


----------



## mistral (1 Novembre 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Che ansia!!!
> Chiunque pensi ad un altro in termini di fardello fa bene a non costruire nulla! Uno mica si separa per infilarsi in qualcosa di uguale o peggiore! Secondo me ci si separa quando è meglio da soli che insieme.


Quando sei una donna che esce da un matrimonio pluridecennale e hai avuto sul groppone la  cura dei figli ,della casa ,il lavoro etc..e i figli sono con te nella casa dove sei sempre vissuta,non credo proprio che il primo pensiero sia quello di cercare una convivenza .
Sul fatto che un uomo che per 20 anni non ha nemmeno mai saputo dove avesse i calzini,che si trova in una nuova casa da solo,il trovare una sistemazione non sia esigenza primaria(anche per dividere le spese) ,non ne sarei così sicura.
Le donne in genere hanno molti meno problemi a stare da sole


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando sei una donna che esce da un matrimonio pluridecennale e hai avuto sul groppone la  cura dei figli ,della casa ,il lavoro etc..e i figli sono con te nella casa dove sei sempre vissuta,non credo proprio che il primo pensiero sia quello di cercare una convivenza .
> Sul fatto che un uomo che per 20 anni non ha nemmeno mai saputo dove avesse i calzini,che si trova in una nuova casa da solo,il trovare una sistemazione non sia esigenza primaria(anche per dividere le spese) ,non ne sarei così sicura.
> Le donne in genere hanno molti meno problemi a stare da sole


Mah.
Io ho vissuto da solo prima di sposarmi.
Mia moglie no.
Riconosco piuttosto  che quasi tutti gli uomini miei coetanei che si separano tornano dalla mamma.
I soldi  sono però  la motivazione principale per questa scelta.
La storia dei calzini fa un po' sorridere.
Se un uomo non sa dove sono i calzini è perché qualcun altro glieli fa trovare quando ne ha bisogno.
Basta non farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Io ho vissuto da solo prima di sposarmi.
> Mia moglie no.
> Riconosco piuttosto  che quasi tutti gli uomini miei coetanei che si separano tornano dalla mamma.
> ...


L’ultima Parte straquoto
Mi fa sempre specie sentire le donne che si lamentano degli uomini ch non collaborano. 
Promo perché certe cose le capisci anche prima di sposarti secondo perché basta fare la metà delle cose e non fare le altre.


----------



## riccardo1973 (2 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E questi uomini 45 enni con chi se la rifanno una vita?
> Trovano tutti vergini ventenni disposte a prenderseli in carico?
> Secondo me tu vedi solo ciò che vuoi vedere.
> Io ho amiche che NON vogliono più accollarsi  un uomo nell’immediato e fanno qualche anno di sana pazzia prima di valutare il da farsi.


questi uomini frequentano 30 enni 35 enni e se la spassano. La concorrenza in giro è spietata per donne che hanno superato la 40 ina. Un uomo acquista fascino con l'avanzare dell'età, soprattutto aiutato dalla realizzazione professionale ed economica mentre mediamente se ne frega se la donna è realizzata professionalmente ma è un cesso!
 Diciamo che siamo più fortunati da questo punto di vista...


----------



## riccardo1973 (2 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Io ho vissuto da solo prima di sposarmi.
> Mia moglie no.
> Riconosco piuttosto  che quasi tutti gli uomini miei coetanei che si separano tornano dalla mamma.
> ...


Straquoto! Io vivevo solo prima di convivere, ora sono tornato a rivivere solo cucino: lavo, pulisco, stiro, mi faccio i dolci da solo, e come me ne conosco tantissimi...certo me lo posso permettere economicamente, altri stanno con i genitori...Io donne che sanno stare sole ne conosco pochissime, e hanno queste caratteristiche: economicamente indipendenti, interessi e passioni, molte amicizie, culturalmente preparate...


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ultima Parte straquoto
> Mi fa sempre specie sentire le donne che si lamentano degli uomini ch non collaborano.
> Promo perché certe cose le capisci anche prima di sposarti secondo perché basta fare la metà delle cose e non fare le altre.


Non parlavo di me.
Mio marito era in quella condizione prima di sposarsi.La mamma ci teneva al fatto che gli uomini di casa non potessero nemmeno trovare le mutande senza il suo intervento.
Da dopo il matrimonio ha imparato velocemente a gestirsi Il guardaroba.Ci ha provato per un po’ con “ prendimi i calzini etc...” ma non ha avuto successo.
Dico solo che in generale le donne hanno meno problemi a stare da sole gestendo casa e figli.Uomini separati che riescono a gestire da soli lavoro,casa,figli ,spesa ,biancheria e cucina......un po’ (molto ) meno.Specie se durante il matrimonio era un ruolo che principalmente rivestiva la donna.Viene da se che magari hanno più fretta di riaccasarsi,che poi è ciò che i più negli altri post sostengono .


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> questi uomini frequentano 30 enni 35 enni e se la spassano. La concorrenza in giro è spietata per donne che hanno superato la 40 ina. Un uomo acquista fascino con l'avanzare dell'età, soprattutto aiutato dalla realizzazione professionale ed economica mentre mediamente se ne frega se la donna è realizzata professionalmente ma è un cesso!
> Diciamo che siamo più fortunati da questo punto di vista...


Guarda che tra lo spassarsela e ricostruite una relazione e convivenza,ce  ne passa.
Non credo che cambi molto se un uomo di mezza età ha 30 opzioni ed una donna ne ha 10.A me 10 avanzano e anche di molto.
Mi sembra che tu tragga (magra) consolazione dalla eventuale quantità ma se parliamo di qualità ,non sono le 10 o le 30 scelte che te la garantiscono.
Se è solo per scopare allora ,ce n’è per tutti,belli e brutti.
Ho un’amica cinquantenne fresca di separazione .L’ex marito fa pellegrinaggi a Praga e Santo Domingo.Lei ha avuto una relazione con un uomo che poi ha lasciato e da sei mesi convive felicemente con un coetaneo sempre stato scapolo .Altra amica ha lasciato a 40 anni e due figli il marito 53enne e vive da 8 anni con un uomo di 11 anni meno di lei con il quale ha avuto un figlio .Il nuovo compagno è il sosia di Johnny Depp quindi non è cascata così male .
Secondo me ognuno di noi vuole vedere ciò che è più consolatorio per noi stessi.
La paura di non scopare più o di non trovare un uomo con cui condividere la vita ,non è mai stato motivo di tormento o dubbio per me quando ho valutato se separarmi.Siamo 7 miliardi sul pianeta ,non diciamo eresie.


----------



## riccardo1973 (2 Novembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non ha avuto solo il 60enne, ma ne ha avuti altri che non saprai mai, te lo garantisco. Sei fortunato non hai figli. Comincia una lunga e dolorosa separazione che ti porterà a vivere meglio la tua vita. Il vaso è così rotto che non ci sono modi per rimetterlo in sesto. Sei in tempo per rifarti una famiglia vera o un altra compagna. Esci da questo incubo e alla svelta.
> Tre anni è una relazione duratura, permanente, dove ha saputo coltivare attenzioni, pensieri, tempo da dedicare. Ci ha fatto l'amore, in maniere diverse, sarà partita anche qualche week end dicendoti che stava via o per lavoro o con un amica con la complicità dell'amica o di un parente. Hanno scopato e fatto l'amore in ogni dove. Avrà ingoiato il suo sperma e forse si sarà anche fatta venire dove più lui gradiva. E mentre tu la pensavi altrove, era lì a prenderlo.
> E magari un giorno quando l'hai chiamato era nuda che lo stava per fare o lo stava facendo o era in sua compagnia.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Io non sono riuscito nonostante i figli a superare la cosa e far finta di niente. Questi erano io pensieri che continuavano a girarmi in testa. Forse lui se la racconta o è troppo dipendente o ha paura di rimanere solo...booo io a 36 anni spaccavo le montagne!


----------



## riccardo1973 (2 Novembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ma esci ogni tanto ? Non ti ha aiutato il mare nelle tue disavventure ? A me tanto. Buon vento e correnti favorevoli


si mi ha aiutato....in genere le passioni aiutano


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non parlavo di me.
> Mio marito era in quella condizione prima di sposarsi.La mamma ci teneva al fatto che gli uomini di casa non potessero nemmeno trovare le mutande senza il suo intervento.
> Da dopo il matrimonio ha imparato velocemente a gestirsi Il guardaroba.Ci ha provato per un po’ con “ prendimi i calzini etc...” ma non ha avuto successo.
> Dico solo che in generale le donne hanno meno problemi a stare da sole gestendo casa e figli.U*omini separati che riescono a gestire da soli lavoro,casa,figli ,spesa ,biancheria e cucina.*.....un po’ (molto ) meno.Specie se durante il matrimonio era un ruolo che principalmente rivestiva la donna.Viene da se che magari hanno più fretta di riaccasarsi,che poi è ciò che i più negli altri post sostengono .


Secondo me si stanno valutando semplicemente standard diversi.
Magari a quell'uomo che vive da solo che porti come esempio può importare molto meno di lavare le tende di casa o di stirare le mutande rispetto a una donna media (non è detto, comunque) e può facilmente adattarsi ai piatti pronti Esselunga o magari a cene frugali avendo già usufruito della mensa dell'ufficio per il pranzo.
Ciò non significa però non saper gestire, ma avere altre priorità nell'impiego del tempo.
Per dire, il bucato lo fa la lavatrice, per stirare le camicie c'è la lavanderia, i pantaloni moderni non richiedono grande sforzo per metterli in piega, le polo estive sono in piquet e se lasciate asciugare sulle grucce sono quasi pronte, intimo o altro in genere non richiede stiratura per essere presentabile, la spesa, capirai, con i supermercati aperti 24h su 24, non comprendo la difficoltà, una pasta e una bistecca si fanno in pochi minuti (non stiamo parlando di cassoela o ossibuchi), i figli si gestiscono in coppia...
Io non ho neppure la lavastoviglie.
L'unico problema è il tempo. In coppia ci si dividono in due i compiti.
Ma è un problema che riguarda entrambi, mica solo l'uomo.


----------



## riccardo1973 (2 Novembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono io che non mi sto decidendo sul da farsi, già 2 volte mi sono alzato per andarmene e mi si é attaccata al collo piangendo disperatamente per farmi restare. Non devo convincerla a stare con me, ne tanto meno metterla incinta per farla rimanere con me, anzi penso che se dovessi restare con lei ci metterò un paio di anni prima di rivolere dei bambini.


ci sono passato...se riesci ad accettare la cosa bene. Io ancora adesso che sono 2 anni dalla separazione, mi schifo, e non sono più coinvolto. Ogni volta che ci incontriamo quando vado a prendere la bambina mi viene in mente la cosa...Ma questo sono io. Altri magari ci vivono bene e superano il tradimento. Vedi tu...


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che tra lo spassarsela e ricostruite una relazione e convivenza,ce  ne passa.
> Non credo che cambi molto se un uomo di mezza età ha 30 opzioni ed una donna ne ha 10.A me 10 avanzano e anche di molto.
> Mi sembra che tu tragga (magra) consolazione dalla eventuale quantità ma se parliamo di qualità ,non sono le 10 o le 30 scelte che te la garantiscono.
> Se è solo per scopare allora ,ce n’è per tutti,belli e brutti.
> ...


 quoto in teoria..nella pratica, per me, è dura ricreare un rapporto come quello finora avuto (insieme da adolescenti, condiviso laurea, primo lavoro, figli, casa, sempre molto simbiotici dal primo istante). Per me è così magico poter aver condiviso tutto cio con un unica persona (qulcuno penserà che palle!) che qualsiasi ipotetica storia futura è imparagonabile. Temo questo. Sarà timore non so..ma non mi vedo separato e di nuovo con qualcuno.


----------



## Rosarose (2 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> quoto in teoria..nella pratica, per me, è dura ricreare un rapporto come quello finora avuto (insieme da adolescenti, condiviso laurea, primo lavoro, figli, casa, sempre molto simbiotici dal primo istante). Per me è così magico poter aver condiviso tutto cio con un unica persona (qulcuno penserà che palle!) che qualsiasi ipotetica storia futura è imparagonabile. Temo questo. Sarà timore non so..ma non mi vedo separato e di nuovo con qualcuno.


È vero! Potresti avere qualcosa di estremamente diverso, ma diverso non vuol dire peggiore!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È vero! Potresti avere qualcosa di estremamente diverso, ma diverso non vuol dire peggiore!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non lo so. Di certo sarebbe sulle ceneri di un progetto di quasi 25 anni, sul dolore dato alle nostre figlie oltre tanti sbattimenti economici. E sicuro incontrerei una con medesime problematiche... sono all antica lo ammetto (sempre pensato che senza lei avrei preferito restare solo...folle lo so). Non mi vedo separato ecc. Sono uno molto dedito a famiglia e figlie. E cmq ancora ci amiamo. La piccola grande difficoltà è inghiottire definitivamente tutto ..e dopo un anno mi sento ancora bloccato, rabbioso per assurdo ancora incredulo. La notte incrocio eventi, fatti che nel periodo avevo accantonato e ora inquadro e mi fanno malissimo...e di giorno rimugino (menzogne forti, durata relazione, mostrizzazione ecc)...è dura ma non voglio mollare. Se e quando sarà insopportabile ...non so tra un altro anno ancora..vedrò cosa fare.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> questi uomini frequentano 30 enni 35 enni e se la spassano. La concorrenza in giro è spietata per donne che hanno superato la 40 ina. Un uomo acquista fascino con l'avanzare dell'età, soprattutto aiutato dalla realizzazione professionale ed economica mentre mediamente se ne frega se la donna è realizzata professionalmente ma è un cesso!
> Diciamo che siamo più fortunati da questo punto di vista...


Mmhh mi sa che il tuo cluster di riferimento è un filino ristretto...non me ne volere ...
Nel mio cluster avviene il contrario. Donne separate che svolazzano di fiore in fiore con uomini che si infilerebbero a casa loro  l’indomani...e loro col cavolo! 
Buon per me ....non si sa mai ....
In altri “cluster” mi giungono voci di casi come indichi tu...dove lui dopo essersi riaccasato  con la 35 enne...si ritrova s 50 anni con nuovo marmocchio (perché mica colpa delle loro nuove compagne se  hanno già procreato ..un diritto è un diritto ...  2 mutui da pagare e in media 2 figli più grandi che non gli rivolgono la parola perché la nuova compagna a detta della madre gli toglie le risorse per mandare quello di secondo letto ai corsi di hip pop...  guarda, gli leggi il pensiero dalla quotidiana espressione inebetita .. una persona che lavora con me è in queste condizioni ....chiedigli se avrebbe o meno preferito, a posteriori  mettersi con la 40 enne ...
Poi, per carità ...alcuni ci sbattono il naso , altri più sgamati  scappano dalla giovane nullipara... 
Per quanto riguarda i separati senza figli, potrei essere d’accordo con te...ma questi secondo me rientrano nella categoria single standard ...


----------



## mirco82 (3 Novembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Ciao Mirco! Come va?!?


Sono al secondo mese nella mia nuova casa. 
Come va? Inizia ad andare bene, mi sto abituando alla solitudine anche se tento di fare sempre qualcosa e tenermi impegnato il weekend. 
Non mi sono pentito minimamente della mia scelta. 
Grazie dell'intereasamento


----------



## riccardo1973 (3 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non lo so. Di certo sarebbe sulle ceneri di un progetto di quasi 25 anni, sul dolore dato alle nostre figlie oltre tanti sbattimenti economici. E sicuro incontrerei una con medesime problematiche... sono all antica lo ammetto (sempre pensato che senza lei avrei preferito restare solo...folle lo so). Non mi vedo separato ecc. Sono uno molto dedito a famiglia e figlie. E cmq ancora ci amiamo. La piccola grande difficoltà è inghiottire definitivamente tutto ..e dopo un anno mi sento ancora bloccato, rabbioso per assurdo ancora incredulo. La notte incrocio eventi, fatti che nel periodo avevo accantonato e ora inquadro e mi fanno malissimo...e di giorno rimugino (menzogne forti, durata relazione, mostrizzazione ecc)...è dura ma non voglio mollare. Se e quando sarà insopportabile ...non so tra un altro anno ancora..vedrò cosa fare.


oddio! sembri me quando ci stavo dentro...ti sono vicino fratello. Comunque a distanza di 2 anni sono strafelice della scelta fatta. Ma devi prenderti del tempo altrimenti rimani in un loop infinito.


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Sono al secondo mese nella mia nuova casa.
> Come va? Inizia ad andare bene, mi sto abituando alla solitudine anche se tento di fare sempre qualcosa e tenermi impegnato il weekend.
> Non mi sono pentito minimamente della mia scelta.
> Grazie dell'intereasamento


Ciao, cosa ne è stato di lei?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh mi sa che il tuo cluster di riferimento è un filino ristretto...non me ne volere ...
> Nel mio cluster avviene il contrario.


Che c'entra Custer?

:carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Novembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che c'entra Custer?
> View attachment 13729
> :carneval:


Hahahahah


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> oddio! sembri me quando ci stavo dentro...ti sono vicino fratello. Comunque a distanza di 2 anni sono strafelice della scelta fatta. Ma devi prenderti del tempo altrimenti rimani in un loop infinito.


Grazie per la vicinanza ...tempo in che senso? Tempo per capire se mollare? Ad oggi proprio mi sembra assurdo...a me lei piace ancora tanto e cercherei qualcuna molto simile...è che il dolore, la delusione mi hanno congelato...perennemente pensieroso..sono affettuoso, ci coccoliamo, lei mi cerca ...ma sono molto altalenante soprattutto sul lato sessuale (sempre stato molto forte tradi noi e questo mi fa tremendamente incazzare). Tra un po compleanno della scoperta...tiro le somme e non so...lei mi dice che contenta anche cosi perché se fosse finita starebbe peggio. E resisto anche perche il primo a sbagliare sono stato io... evidentemente eravamo arrivati a un punto di rottura e ognuno ha agito  come sapeva fare (lei per me ha proprio esagerato nel non valutare conseguenze della ''vacanza'' soprattutto dandole connotati di ammmore e una durata veramente da vomito)


----------



## mirco82 (4 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa ne è stato di lei?


Da sola, disperata, deperita e tenta sempre di scrivermi con le più disparate motivazioni. Io se devo rispondere mi limito allo stretto necessario


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2018)

mirco82 ha detto:


> Da sola, disperata, deperita e tenta sempre di scrivermi con le più disparate motivazioni. Io se devo rispondere mi limito allo stretto necessario


Le consapevolezze postume .....


----------



## riccardo1973 (5 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grazie per la vicinanza ...tempo in che senso? Tempo per capire se mollare? Ad oggi proprio mi sembra assurdo...a me lei piace ancora tanto e cercherei qualcuna molto simile...è che il dolore, la delusione mi hanno congelato...perennemente pensieroso..sono affettuoso, ci coccoliamo, lei mi cerca ...ma sono molto altalenante soprattutto sul lato sessuale (sempre stato molto forte tradi noi e questo mi fa tremendamente incazzare). Tra un po compleanno della scoperta...tiro le somme e non so...lei mi dice che contenta anche cosi perché se fosse finita starebbe peggio. E resisto anche perche il primo a sbagliare sono stato io... evidentemente eravamo arrivati a un punto di rottura e ognuno ha agito  come sapeva fare (lei per me ha proprio esagerato nel non valutare conseguenze della ''vacanza'' soprattutto dandole connotati di ammmore e una durata veramente da vomito)


scusa eagle ma come è finita con l'amante? conosci le dinamiche?
(a me disse che aveva mollato xchè aveva capito di essere troppo innamorata di me! ma la verità l'ho scoperta dopo ed era altra cosa...ovviamente a lui piaceva la patata e aveva un intrallazzo anche con un'altra ragazza! Lei scoprendo questo è tornata a casetta dall'ometto sicuro!)



alberto15 ha detto:


> e sei felice da solo? e' stata una scelta giusta? Lei e' tornata con l'amante?


Da solo non si sta bene dopo aver vissuto una realtà famigliare. E' stata l'unica scelta possibile. Lei non è tornata dall'amante ma da 1 anno frequenta un tipo...Non credo ne sia innamorata ma lo fa x bisogno in quanto non sa stare da sola...c'ha proprio la fobia della solitudine.



mirco82 ha detto:


> si, il pensiero logora parecchio, ti sei rifatto una vita?
> e lei?


Lei si. Io no. Adesso sto lavorando x rifarmi una vita che non significa avere un'altra relazione ma proprio una vita in quanto tutto girava intorno alla mia famiglia. E' un momento in cui sto mettendo in discussione un pò tutto, lavoro, amicizie...nn so dove mi porterà questa tempesta...forse dovrei scopare di più!



Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte, quando si è feriti...si mettono agli occhiali le lenti sbagliate ...e la stessa cosa la di vede distorta ...
> Guarda che non lo dico perché non ti capisca...capita spesso anche a me .... ma se l’abbruttimento ti rende cinico e sembra tutelarti da altre batoste....in realtà non ti consente di vivere con una buona predisposizione verso il futuro che aiuterebbe te in primis (e guarda che mentre lo dici a te lo sto dicendo anche a me stessa)...


assolutamente...io ancora sto dentro a questo loop. A volte vedo bianco altre nero nero...A volte mi basto altre urlo di solitudine. A volte me la racconto altre sono lucido. Andiamo avanti.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

*mah...*

Nella scelta del "castello" metterei in conto che la casa al mare aveva 60anni  (per il resto la metafora funziona a meraviglia)
Inoltre chi viene perdonata e intende restare diventa ovviamente una perla di personcina ... almeno nei primi tempi
Ultimo, chi ha tradito per tre anni (e tu sai solo di questo sessantenne) che non ci ricaschi più lo riterrei un miracolo da viaggio a Lourdes.
Io tendenzialmente sono cinica in questi frangenti, ma ci prendo con una percentuale bulgara ...

Alla fine perdona la crudezza ma vi siete traditi vicendevolmente... che c'entra con un progetto stabile o con una chiarezza emotiva? Prendetene atto, certo tutto potrebbe funzionare, ma come pare gli ingranaggi della coppia risultano corrosi... sinceramente non per gufare, ma non vedo una grande stabilità in chi non riesce a liberarsi del tradimento ed in chi risponde che sarebbe stata peggio da sola.

E' la solita soluzione del piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto... la solitudine la si può riempire in molti modi,  quello del raffazzonamento è il meno stabile ed il più problematico.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Lei si. Io no. Adesso sto lavorando x rifarmi una vita che non significa avere un'altra relazione ma proprio una vita in quanto tutto girava intorno alla mia famiglia. E' un momento in cui sto mettendo in discussione un pò tutto, lavoro, amicizie...nn so dove mi porterà questa tempesta...forse dovrei scopare di più!


eh sì


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh sì


Sì, ma bastasse quello, diciamo che è un inizio...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


>


Ti piacciono le donne a barilotto con le spalle Più strette dei fianchi? Oppure le paesane da tiro?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le donne a barilotto con le spalle Più strette dei fianchi? Oppure le paesane da tiro?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


No,sgranavo gli occhi perché io ho una tipologia di fisico androgino di quel tipo e non la ritengo così attrattiva .Se fossi un uomo magari mi attirerebbe di più il barilotto che non una con spalle larghe e fianchi asciutti.Magari il mio  è il solito discorso dell’erba del vicino che è sempre più verde.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> No,sgranavo gli occhi perché io ho una tipologia di fisico androgino di quel tipo e non la ritengo così attrattiva .Se fossi un uomo magari mi attirerebbe di più il barilotto che non una con spalle larghe e fianchi asciutti.Magari il mio  è il solito discorso dell’erba del vicino che è sempre più verde.


Sono cresciuto in piscina. E comunque le sportive scopano meglio.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> No,sgranavo gli occhi perché io ho una tipologia di fisico androgino di quel tipo e non la ritengo così attrattiva .Se fossi un uomo magari mi attirerebbe di più il barilotto che non una con spalle larghe e fianchi asciutti.Magari il mio  è il solito discorso dell’erba del vicino che è sempre più verde.


Tranquilla le donne col fisico alla Charlene Wittstsock sono attrattive eccome!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Tranquilla le donne col fisico alla Charlene Wittstsock sono attrattive eccome!!


E come vedi... Alberto non di Monaco le Charlene si fanne scegliere quando le sta bene  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E come vedi... Alberto non di Monaco le Charlene si fanne scegliere quando le sta bene  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 eh ma vanno bene anche ..."normali " eh!


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eh ma vanno bene anche ..."normali " eh!


Non avevo dubbi... :up:


----------

